# Streets of Gotham Main RP Thread



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2010)

HERE LIES
BATMAN 
REMEMBER HIM
IN BODY
IN MIND 
IN SOUL
R.I.P​
Commissioner Adam Jacobs shook his head as he looked up at the memorial. It had finally happened. Batman was dead, and all hell was breaking loose. The police force was working round the clock to keep the sudden spike of wanna-be gang leaders and superheroes from bringing Gotham to it's knees. They were holding, but sooner or later they would fall, and Gotham would be in the hands it's children.

For one of the first times in his life, Commissioner Jacobs felt fear.

*Arc One: Unintended Consequences *​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 8, 2010)

Uptown Gotham

Nate was heading back into the slums again, while he usually went by taxi everywhere he needed to go that was something impossible in the slums. You'd have more odds of winning the lotto than hailing a cab, and holding long enough to your cab fare, in the part of town Nate was heading.

He was sitting in the back of a tricked out Nissan, it was a cheap model but then again the owner of the car wasn't exactly a high roller, but at least he and most of the gang were loyal to their heritage when it came to cars. Most of them were seen in Japenese cars, and the ones that usually didn't make it longer in the gang than a week were often seen in cars painted with the national colors and often even had the gang sign on it. Needless to say these were the ones that got arrested by the police or killed by rivals at a certain point.

Besides the researcher/gang member there were two others in the car, the driver liked to see himself as the right hand man of the Orochi gang boss but in reality was little more than Nate's baby sitter. Which was only one bump up from being expendable. Basically he was thought of as being not likely to screw up, but not offering much beyond that. Next to the baby sitter, or Yamato, was Kabuto who like always was smoking a cigarette. As was Nate.

And like usual this was a smoke bummed off of Nate, Nate suspected that some kind of addiction was the reason why Kabuto looked like a bum and always was strapped for cash like one. So far Nate managed to cross off an drug addiction, true the halfwit would be stupid enough to get high off of the drugs he should be selling for the boss but he didn't really have any signs of being a drug abusers. The safe bet was a gambler, Nate would give this riddle some more thought later as they had arrived.

Unofficially this part of this particular neighborhood was known as Little Tokyo, with it's Japanese roots going back to a couple of decades ago when a power struggle within the Yakazu resulted in many members that belonged to the losing side relocating in American cities, Gotham proved to be the most popular city to relocate and try again.

The three exited the vehicle, after Yamato managed to easily find a parking spot in front of the building they needed to be. Luck had little to do with it, a group of kids had been tasked with clearing these spaces for the gang and if they didn't want to get a beating they better did as the gang asked them.
Nate paid no attention to the bored children, who had long ago ran out of things to do on that same stoop that some of those kids had been sitting on  day in and day out for years now.

The place was a storage, the biggest one they had in the inner city and it was mostly used to store drugs. This was a rather routine visit, Nate no longer handled the drug making personally after having taught others, mostly wives, daughters and sisters of Orochi gang members, to fabricate the drugs. He just had to check if they were doing a good job by taking some samples and testing them back in his lab.

As he was finishing up with this task, he noticed one of the more attractive gang associates had entered the room he was in. He didn't know her that well, but she was a cousin he thought of the boss. Like usual she was with a couple of her friends, she and by extent her friends were among the only females in the gang that weren't just plainly forced to do the work the male gang members didn't feel like doing. It was a twisted gang, it was seen as perfectly fine to have your sister worked like a slave cutting up drugs yet they were very strict on protecting the family honor in other areas. While prostitution was one of the bigger sources of income, no gang member would let a female of his family go into this field, hell there were frequent cases of boyfriends of sisters/daugters ending up dead after it was discovered/suspected there had been premarital sex.

But Nate had let his mind wander enough about the workings of the Orochi gang, what was he thinking about again before getting lost in thought. Ah yes. The boss' cousin. He had no interest, nor desire to get killed, so dating her hadn't even come to mind but doing her once without anyone ever finding out. Yeah, he meant to do that once. Well what could he say, he was a hopeless romantic.

He noticed too late he was staring at her, something that on it's own could warrant disciplining if the boss found out. But before Nate could even fear for Kabuto or Yamato informing on him, Nate and the girl had eye contact for a moment. And thought it was the briefest of moments, the look in her eye said more than a thousand worths. It was a look of disgust, one that he saw frequent in this gang. When the boss wasn't around to correct their behavior. Though would not dare to do insult their boss' dear "daken" to his face, but Nate just knew what they really thought of them.

He was half Japanese, but for the rest of the gang he was no more one of them someone with no Japanese blood at all. And as Nate clenched his fist, thought of doing a whole other kind of physical act to the girl came to mind. Heh, if only he could, hell he had to walk around egg shells as it was. He had a good thing going now, but risking annoying the boss could mean in his demise now that he wasn't really needed anymore. They could make the drugs without him now, they just kept him around as he could still be useful buy the days of being essential were long gone now.

"Shin."Nate noticed that now Yamato managed to say it without snickering this time."Ready to go?" Nate just nodded and took what he needed with him. Back in the car it was once again a silent drive, smoke filling up the car as it passed the crime infested streets of Gotham but now heading uptown. Heading to one of the Malcorp labs that Gotham held.

Malcorp Corperate.

Situated in Gotham aswell, this tower was built with an idea in mind. Malcorp would climb over Wayne Enterprises' back and take it's position at the top. It spent much of it's ill gotten gains to charity and an attempt to appear kindhearted but there was nothing kindhearted about the owner of Malcorp. Icious Mal, heir of the Mal heritage and ruthless business man. One of the seemingly kind acts he does regularly, and to which he owns much of his personal success, is sponsering the talented but unfortunate youths. 

And today he has been informed that one of these, a local one, hasn't been performing. For years he had been wanting to get into the splicing, cloning, whatever bio research that particular lab was working but little to no success so far. And when his......Security personal made an inquiry earlier today, it was revealed that besides being unsuccessful the lab group had another problem they were dealing with.

Little Nate, had fallen in with the wrong crowd, no longer doing any work but cashing Icious' checks nonetheless. Well Icious would have none of that, sadly the security personnel's visit to Nate's home had proven fruitless. But just as his employees were thinking of where to look next they had gotten a call. Seemingly in an attempt to win points, one of the researchers that worked with Nate tipped the leg breakers off. Informing that Nate had just arrived at the lab.

"Perfect, provide little Nate with what's coming to him."He ordered his guys over the phone."And Mr. Omeira, assess how far gone Nate is, I trust your judgment, so just cut him loose if he won't be an asset to me anymore."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Marcus*

After a long day working the good ol' cash register, Marcus Taylor was headed home, an exhausted look on his face. He entered his crappy apartment, did a handstand on the edge of his couch for a moment before rolling onto it, kicking his shoes off in the process.

"So...Tired..." he takes a look outside from his couch as night takes over the sky, "But guess I'm not done working yet..." he kicks his legs up into another handstand and pushes off his hands, landing next to his closet.

He opens the door after ripping off his shirt and tosses it onto a chair. He then slides on his black and white under armor shirt, followed by a ski mask that covers the lower half of his face. He slips into a pair of black pants and a pair of light weight shoes. 

He then throws on a pair of gloves, "And the pièce de résistance," he says adding a pair of black and white sun glasses to his outfit. He then climbs out of his window and over looks the city, "I can't believe I've found a job that pays less than cashier..."

He leaps from the window onto the rooftop below and continues to leap from roof to roof, "Fighting crime, who would've thought..." he says, keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 8, 2010)

"And so, Ms. St. James, it would be critical for you to note that-"

Maria pretended to listen intently, keeping eye contact and nodding when appropriate. She had a raging headache, and the meeting was only half over. Her notebook was already full of her neat, clean penmanship, useless notes on everything the board was spewing. She was a secretary after all, but since her father had not managed to hire any other competent workers beside herself, she was practically running the show now. She hated to admit it, but it was even less fun than being a secretary.

"The data here shows us-"

She swallowed a sigh. Until she'd heard of Batman's death, she had never thought of taking this vigilante thing seriously. It had been a spontaneous, one night only event, fueled by blind rage. But, now, with no one protecting the crime infested cess pool that was Gotham, she'd decided to step up. Oh God, this headache...

"The problem here is-"

"Excuse me sir, but I am not feeling well. Please, simply fax the report to my estate and I will read over it later. Good day." She informed the businessman. She promptly gathered her files and slid them into her bag before striding out the door. Once in the safety of the hallway, she broke down.

Tears slipped silently down her cheeks as she hurried to her car. By the time she had slid into the driver's seat, she was fuming. At the stoplight down the street, she had returned to her somber self. She pulled into the driveway of her manor, heading straight for the medicine cabinet. The day was over, but it was going to be a long night.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 8, 2010)

Malcorps Biomedical research lab

Nate didn't even bother greeting his colleagues, well except the only female working there and she received the usual air kiss he used to the greet her ever since the Orochi gang had come by to clear things up. Since then the up until then quiet and shy Nate, had been acting around like he owned the place. Sage Wisdom, the female colleague, smiled this time. Knowing that while Nate was acting like he owned the place, he was about to get a reminder he certainly wasn't.

The psuedo gang member headed to the main research area, since he had stopped bothering toking what he needed to his private room, and opened his briefcase that contained the drug samples he was intending to test. Though something was off, he noticed this right away. one of the machines was running, something that shouldn't be done without supervision according to protocol. 

"What the fuck."Upon closer inspection, he noticed it hadn't just been running without someone keeping an eye on it but it had been running way past the allowed time it was supposed. He deactivated the machine, put on some protective gloves and retrieved the vials that had been inside the machine. He placed the various vials next to his briefcase and prioritized inspecting them. True, this was something even he would've never done but he couldn't help but be curious to what effect it had on the treated samples. The machine had seemingly bombarded the vials with various treatments, and as far as he could see these vials contained all kinds of random samples extracted from the various reptiles they were using in the research here. 
The vial he was holding up seemed to contain venom extracted from the Inland Taipan, the next he looked over contained blood of the Eastern Brown.

"Man....Did I miss Snake Week?"Snake week wasn't as much as a week but just a short period of time when the group did experiments completely focused on snakes. He used to enjoy these "snake weeks" in the past but now he quickly got brushed off his disappointment, placing the vials back on the table and getting back to what he came here for. Though just as he was about to get started someone entered the lab.

He didn't bother looking up from his work, at least until someone cleared his throat. It wasn't lost on him that this ahem had a sheer amount of manliness to it that none of his two other male researchers could pull off.Nate looked, then about a foot higher seeing as this was no ordinary man. This guy looked like the offspring of an bear and a ogre would've looked like if it ate his morning cereal steroids spiked in his milk. 

"Mr Blackadder, I would like to introduce myself."The unknown visitor said."I'm Alfaro Omerio and I'm the head of security at Malcorp."

Nate was still a bit stunned by the simple fact a humanoid of these proportions wasn't crumbling under it's own weight, after all the human anatomy wasn't that strong of a structure but the mention of head of security snapped him out of it. He was fucked, and several reasons why he was fucked came to mind.

One of which being, he had taken a lot of stuff from the lab for personal use. Worst case scenario he could be facing jail time for that. Another being that he hadn't been doing anything notable at work for years now, something that could end with him losing his job. A third being that gang members had threatened his coworkers in his name, something that would also warrant some jail time. But the one thing that freaked him out the most was that this guy had shown up here personally, he had heard about him, low whispers about what this guy did in the name of Malcorps' owner. 

He used to have his doubts about this  seeing as the corperation and it's owner were one of the few that could compete with Wayne when it came to charitable events but now those doubts were. With a business of this scale, when the freaking head of security heads out to handle a job like this personally this means he's just a leg breaker with a 3000 dollar suit and authentic Italian leather shoes but a leg nonetheless.

His mouth opened a few times, the sheer amount of panic readable in his expression, but no words came out.Eventually he just reached for a bottle of pills. They kept his Valium, he perscribed to himself for back when he given driving another go, he needed them to calm himself down enough so that he could make it trough Gotham's traffic without having a meltdown.

Seeing the researcher swallow some pills under stress, confirmed it for him, the man had fallen in with the wrong crowd due to a drug problem. Meaning he was expendable."I see."Back in the day he would've handled it personally, but now he didn't intend to get his hands,  or his shoes for that matter, dirty.

He turned around, Nate noticed trough the window there were two more guys waiting with his coworkers, probably the muscle employed by Mal's muscle. Knowing this was going to end bad, in panic he tried to run past Alf, seeing as that was the only exit but without looking Alf smacked him with a back handed smash that sent Nate crashing into a wall. If he wasn't seeing stars now he would've deduced there was something off with this guy, no one could punch that hard, but then again Malcorp would surely be able to hire metahuman muscle.

But since he WAS seeing stars, he was just lying there while Alf sent the coworkers away, then instructed his guys to get rid of Nate before leaving himself.

He drifted off for a while, then woke up with a splitting headache and feverish and incapable of moving. Later he learned this was because he was tied to a chair, with the two goons in front of him. A quick glance, and the snort one did while bending over the table showed that they had been sampling into the samples Nate had taken with him from the drug storage.

Then panic set in, true he was panicking at first since he was tied up but when he saw they were using his drugs he figured they could be bought off. But now that he realized he was strapped to the chair shirtless he started to panic again. He was cursing to whatever got there was for making him go out like this, which was ironic since this was how he thought he would go out the first day when he got mixed up with the gang but that was assuming he would end up in jail. Sodomy before dying outside of jail seemed, a somehow, even crueler fate.

But then the other turned around with with a tray in hand. He walked over to the bound Nate, dropped on his knees and placed the tray down. Now Nate noticed there was another tray already on the ground, his eyes went wide with shock when he discovered the tray was riddled with his drugs and various vials and other stuff from the lab. 

"Hehe, he doesn't look like he's tripping yet."The closest drug fiend snickered."Before proceeding to force fed/force insufflated (Snorting, which you would think would be hard to force someone to do, which the doped up bruiser found out wasn't if you just kept someone from breathing for a minute or so by pressing your hand on the nose and mouth of victim and then pressing a palm full of assorted powders in front of a recently freed and oxygen deprived nose) the contents of the tray and what remained of it was injected one after another.

Nate's senses were bombarded by input, it didn't even register to him what was going on in the room and he didn't even remember throwing up all over the closest goon. Who after kicking Nate over and excusing himself went to look for a place he could clean himself up. Obviously when you're carelessly ingesting random unidentified drugs, you're bound to not make a couple of stupid decisions but removing once's shirt after duct taping him to a chair compromises the secureness of your bound prisoner. As the second goon discovered when Nate, in his blind panic and drug induced stupor flailed himself free and accidentally pushed the goon's head again the table knocking him out briefly. He somewhat regained his senses, enough to inject himself with containts of the nearby health kit that Malcorp provided each of it's labs.

As best as he could, he used his medical knowledge to minimize the toxins he was given, he would never be able to survive this but he needed to make his heart last long enough for somekind of non drugged medical expert could arrive to safe him.

He stumbled trough the lab, looking for something usable as best as he could in his condition, if he wasn't fearing overdosing on everything it was not nearly as bad as you'd think, seeing as he was still walking and capable of something resembling  clear thinking but he was in no condition to theorize that being injected with all that radiated snake samples caused a unexpected anomaly.Nate noticed a little late, the amateur scientist of the two goons had returned, and realized shit wasn't going as planned anymore. The two struggled, with Nate briefly gaining the upperhand by jabbing an empty syringe in the druggies eye.

In his pain, he pushed Nate some glass and down into a terrarium a couple of feet down from the lab. Luckily it was empty, at the time. But that was something the now cycloptic druggie quickly amended. Many of the snakes the others had been working with were lying nearby in individual containers and one by one, the cyclops ones and dropped them down on the dazed Nate
After about a dozen of snakes had started biting into Nate, the goon got the hell out of there after waking his friend up. Letting Nate meet his end by being bitten by countless of venomous snakes, on top of what he had suffered trough before.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sarah D. White*
​
"Alright, that was it for today, they've taken enough pictures, so you don't need to meet up tommorow, but keep your cellphone on just in case. And by the way, I got you a job for the weekend, with lots of cash to be reeled in, just like want. Oh, if we don't need to be here tommorow, want to take a cup of coffee with me right down the street of your appartement? I want to discuss something with you, but I really need to go right now, a date with this fabulous guy and..." Sarah's agent kept on talking, but she didn't really care about his personal life at all. "If it's important and involves my career I'll come, now go so you don't miss this date of yours." she said with an annoyed and tired tone while she was changing into a nice and clean suit, she smiled to herself in the mirror and admired how pretty she was. Looking down at her knuckle to see a small scar from a fight the previous day, it would be manipulated in the photo though, so it wouldn't ruin the shot.

It was the start of the night, the dark was approaching, and a thin fog wandered down the street together with her towards her appartement. She could feel the cold stare of others, probably jealous of her beauty and she liked it. Standing in front of her entrance, opening the door, closing it, she was home. The television was still on, she must have forgotten it in the hurry that morning. She put her briefcase on her table, slowly opening and revealing what was inside, a gas mask. Without taking a shower, she prepared herself for the night, and climed out of the window, before heading towards the roof. Looking out over the city, she wasn't on the highest point, so her view wasn't the best, but it was good enough. 

"I wonder what the scumbags are planning to do this night?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you ever felt down after a day of work, Ever felt so run down you couldn't think of anything but sleep. Work tires out the best of us, Work exhausts us all and it's only natural when one dislikes their job that it feels as if the life is being sucked out of them. The subject of our little adventure doesn't feel these feelings, not he embraces the true joy in life. "And by life, i mean mine. Not yours." Tommy Rezzo, well as he was formally known, stands in an abandoned warehouse, There are crates and old barrels littering the place, each one broken or laying on it's side.

"P...please... I'll have the money by tomorrow! Please!" This is the second subject our of little story, his name is Alexander Fiend, His parents were not a creative lot... Right now little Alex is tied down to a chair with a single light illuminating the area around him. The rest of the warehouse is steeped in an eerie darkness. The only sounds some clangs and bangs with the occasionally laughter of his abductor. How is it that Alexander would end up in such a position...? That is a story that goes back a few days...

5 days Prior-

"OOF!" Alex crashes against the wall of his store, breaking two shelves and sending teddy bears crashing to the ground. "Oi, Mr.red ain't too happy about this uh, Lack of movement in our little product here." Meet Mr.Black, He's a bit overweight, wears a pinstripe suit and fedora combo. His greasy slicked back hair hidden under the hat, his bulbous cheeks flapping as he yells at Mr. Alex. "Look, It'll.. It'll be alright! I promise! I promise i'll get the product moving!" Mr. Black nods at him and scratches his chin with the back of his hand. 

"Mr.Red want's his money Alex... You know how he gets if he don't get his money." Alex gulps. "I... I swear, You'll have it by tomorrow! I swear!" Mr.Black nods, his bottom lip protruding in smug gesture. "Alright, I'll have a chat with Mr.Red. You best have that money by tomorrow, or your future wont be lookin so bright." Mr.Black pulls a pistol from his jacket and blows the head off of the teddy bear next to Alex's head. Stuffing fills the room like snow, Alex's body trembles, he nearly pisses himself in the process. "Alright...." Mr.Black nods and returns his pistol to it's home. "Let's go boys." Two lanky lackies follow Mr.Black out of the room. "

The only thing left on Alex's mind is... "I gotta get outta Gotham!"

Present time-

"T..That's not what happened at all!" Alex shouts. "Tut-tut! I'm busy working wonders! It's so hard to draw your own movies these days." Tommy lets out a sigh, He's leaning over a slide projector with various crown drawings. "Ya know... I really liked that Teddy bear scene! It was so sad... I almost cried..." He wipes a tear from his eye and flicks it away. "Ain't it sad Lexy!?" Tommy was face to face with Alex now, His pure white skin becoming even more obvious as he stares into Alex's eyes. "PLEASE! LET ME GET THE MONEY!!! PLEASE!!!" 

"Hush now, Daddy's talking." In a swift movement, Tommy covers Alex's mouth with duct-tape. "Ya see Lexy, I'm not a bad guy." Tommy pouts as he starts to walk away. "I've just got some... problems to work out." He nods and turns around, the coat of his blue zoot-suit jacket swinging up into the air before gently falling down back in place. "I find that music is such a helpful tool Lexy-boy! How bout we listen to a bit of the radio huh?" 
Tommy pulled out a radio from one of the crates. 

He turned the nob, but nothing happened. "Oh foo... run out of batteries have we? What a shame..." He then raised his hand up and struck the radio, suddenly it turned on and began belting out a few tunes. "Why look at that! A little violence solved that problem... I wonder what other problems it could solve." Alex gulps. "Don't worry Lexy boy! I wont hurt ya!" He begins to change the station. "I just wanna listen to some music with you... Doesn't that sound nice?" He grins. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2010)

Mion

The news spread like wildfire, all around the prison, the girls rattled their cups against the bars

"Is it true?"

"Nah, can't be! I heard he wasn't even alive to begin with, how can you kill somethin that ain't alive?!"

"You were actually born stupid weren't you?"

"The Bat, he's dead, it's true I got it on the radio feed."

True as night was dark, the bat was dead. Mion stayed sat on her bed looking out. The guards had come down in full force trying to restore order to the cells. No chance. There was gonna be a party tonight, they'd already started to throw toilet roll out of the cells. And Mion? She remained quiet. It wasn't time just yet to unleash her true self, kept hidden for 8 years deep with in her. It surfaced occassionally, that demon inside her. Not yet, you're not ready yet.

She took a deep breath, there needed to be planning. There was going to be a power struggle the likes Gotham had never seen and she wanted in. She had changed a great deal in these 8 years in prison. She learnt how to pick locks, how to pick pockets, many ways to kill someone with her bare hands, even how to make a bomb. 

She knew she would only have to wait a little while longer now. The Bat was dead, so what would be the next logical step? An organised breakout. But first she had to unite the prison under one banner, for that, she needed to kill a few people. She licked her lips at the prospect, the demon was coming out soon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Drake*

In a warehouse downtown groups of men work dilligently to prepare drugs for transport. Suddenly they hear a reving sound, and they all know what is about to happen. Many of them pause and simply look in fear at the door way as the sound gets louder.

Outside several bikers on motorcycles ride up and slow to a stop as they approach. A man with a flaming biker helmet steps off, removing it to reveal his slick orange hair. He places his helmet on top of his bike and steps forward, "Guard the exits and watch the bikes while we're in...We'll be out shortly..." he says stepping forward, four others follow him in while the other bikers do as he say.

He kicks the door in and walks in, causing many of the drug handlers to jump, "So, how's our little project doing here..." the others look at each other nervously until one finally steps up.

"Well-uh sir we, uh-" the oranged haired man taps his foot impatiently, "Spit it out already!" he roars, "Well, Mr. uh Phoenix we're a little behind at the moment but we'll be good to go by shipping time," he says in attempts to reassure him.

"A little behind...Harpy," he says turning towards a red haired woman behind him, "Yes boss," she replies, stepping forward, "Just how behind are our little friends..."

She looks around, observing the situation carefully, "They're goin' pretty damn slow," she says confidently, "Any chance these gentlemen will be able to prepare the packages as fast as they claim?" 

"Not a chance, even if they were capable of working at normal speed these fools would never make it in time," she says sternly, "N-No believe me sir, we'll have things prepared in no time! We'll work double-" 

"Centaur."

BANG!

A bullet passes through the man speaking's knee, causing him to drop to the floor. A man with a pair of sun glasses on stands behind Phoenix, holding a smoking pistol, "You know I never was one for dealing with drug deals..." he says approaching the downed man, "However our previous leader was a big fan of them, so you see we have just so many that I can't just cut things off now. Hell it's good money, why not..." he says picking up the man by his throat.

"It may not be the most prominant choice of income for biker gangs but it sure puts the bread on the table for us," he says tightening his grip, "However...When a shipment is going slow, I won't hesitate to put an end to it...Mostly because I don't give a shit about this crap in the first place," he shouts chucking the man into a pile of crates.

"Cyclops," he says turning towards the fourth biker in the line up, however this one is a behemouth of a man. Standing 8 feet tall, weighing God knows what, and sporting an eye patch over his right eye, "Lets make sure Mr..." he walks over to the man he threw and pulls him up by his hair, "Thompson," he spits out weakly.

"Thompson!" he shouts slamming his head into the ground, "Doesn't get to have all the fun...But make sure not to kill them, there's plenty more fun to be had."

Cyclops nods, cracking his knuckles as he walks forward. Several of the workers back up slowly and then rush for the door. Centaur swings out an AK-47 strapped to his bag and begins shooting out their legs, "Griffin, join in the festivities," a blonde haired man steps forward, cocking his pistol, "Fine fine..." he says before shooting out a runner's legs.

Meanwhile Cyclops goes to work, snapping backs, breaking legs, and chucking anyone that he can catch. Those that make it to the door are greeted with a bat or a pipe to the face from one of the men guarding the doors.

"Bring in the stuff!" he shouts to one of the men guarding the exit. He nods and rushes off, returning others, all carrying several cans of gasoline. As the last worker's legs are broken they begin pouring it all over the warehouse, "It's a shame really, I always thought drug warehouse number 24 had so much potential," he says overviewing the building.

"Oh well, everyone, we're leaving..." they head out the door and hop on their bikes, "Here we go," he says pulling out a match from his sleeve. He sparks it against his shoe and tosses it towards the building, lighting it ablaze. The gang then drives off, the flaming drug house behind them in flames.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2010)

*Red Raven*

Keith swallowed and pressed himself against the side of the building, trying to stick as close to the building as possible.

There were three of them, all better armed than he was. And they more than likely had more combat experience. Going up against them with only a pistol was a losing bet.

But this was the kind of life he had chosen for himself. This is the kind of person he wanted to be now. Gotham needed a hero and...well, he wasn't that hero. He wasn't that kind of person. But he could provide the opening that that hero needed. He could make things easier.

So he stuck to the shadows, looking rather ridiculous in the outfit he had chosen for himself. He wasn't a superhero, and he knew that. So now fancy costume. He was afraid however, that he didn't look distinct enough.

_No. Being distinct is bad. Standing out is bad. Stay anonymous. The longer nobody knows about you, the better._

But still. He wore a black sweatshirt with a piece of duct tape slapped across it, where he had scribbled a bird outline it red sharpie. His hood was up and he wore sunglasses, tinted a dark red, and jeans. He looked more like a two bit hood than a vigilante.

_Good. Two bit hoods don't attract attention._

The crooks were getting closer. Keith could hear their footsteps, and could make out their voices. Not much longer...

_Seven bullets left._

"So you guys hear about the Rising Flames? I hear they got a new guy in charge."

"Ah, those guys are small time. Orochi's gonna take 'em down if they keep torching drug houses."

"Fuck Orochi, they're just some cocky ass jinns that-"

He never finished his sentence. Keith popped out from his hiding spot and shot him three times in the chest.

_Four bullets left._

The other two gangsters stared in disbelief as their friend's body hit the ground, but it was only for a moment. They shouldered their weapons and fired, but Keith managed to duck back behind the corner.

One of them got angry. Didn't pause and think, didn't remember. They charged around the corner, and Keith put three bullets in him.

_One bullet left._

But he wasn't dead. The gangster struggled for his pistol, and Keith was forced to put the last bullet in his brain.

_Zero bullets._

Keith had pre-loaded magazines, but reloading took time. And the last crook was smarter. He had recognized the gun, counted the bullets. He knew Keith was out. And he took advantage of it.

He came around the corner, assault rifle firing in short, aimed bursts. Keith took a hit to the shoulder and nearly fell, but it was just pain. Pain he could deal with. He hit the gangster with a football tackle and took him to the ground, and nearly got his jaw shattered for the trouble. He slammed his forehead into the guy's nose, but that didn't even slow him down as he swung at Keith.

Keith grabbed one hand mid swing, and the other reached for the switchblade in his belt. His hands found the old metal and he pulled it free, the blade already out. The man's eyes widened in fear, but by then it was already too late.

Keith wiped the blood off his blade and grabbed the rifle, stumbling for a safe plash to stash his stuff before he could go to the hospital.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 9, 2010)

"Ya know Lexy, as i hold your severed ear in my hand, i feel like we've become closer somehow." Tommy looks over at Alex, both of his ears had been removed, his body covered in multiple cuts and his eyes glossed over with tears. "Hello~ Lexy?" Tommy raises the ear up to his mouth and speaks a little louder. "Darn, I always did get lousy reception in these warehouses! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He tosses the ear over his shoulder and brushes himself off. "Wellp, It's been fun! I feel like we've shared a lot of laughs, Don't you?" He looks over at Alex. "More laughs for me, mostly you just screamed. Might need to teach you a lesson in manners sometime lexy, It's so impolite to scream during a joke. Fufufufufufu...hohoho...HEHEHAHAHAHAHA!" He starts to walk off, his hands raised as he laughs hysterically. 

"Ah, foo!" Snapping his fingers he turns back. "I knew i was forgetting something." He shook his head. "Hahahahahaha! Where would my head be if it weren't screwed on! Not tightly mind you, I'm a bit crazy as they say! HAHAHAHAHA!" He lifts up a canister of gasoline and smirks. "I forgot the best part of the sce~ne!" He pours a bit of the gas on Alex, the tied up man struggles a bit and tries to muffle some shouts, but Tommy ignores them. "OH! How fun this is! If only i had my camera! We could put this on the web! I bet we'd win the prize for best re-enactment. What do you think Lexy-boy?"

Alex merely sobs and muffles his complaints. "What's that?" Tommy puts a hand to his ear and leans in. "You'll have to speak up, I seem to have lost my ears! HAHAHAHAHA! Get it!" He cackles, walking off and pouring a trail of gasoline behind him. "Well Lex, It's been a good night. We share some laughs, shared some movies and i finally learned the true meaning of friendship! It's a fire Lexy-boy, one that burns with the flames of regret." He pulls out a matchbook and lights the entire thing. "I'll be seein ya round Lexy." He drops the matches onto a pool of gasoline and walks out of the building, hands in his pockets.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKdp0Ye6QS8[/YOUTUBE]




Smoke floated in the night air as music from the radio played. There was a black Mustang parked on a street on a lonely road in Gotham City. There was a man outside of the car, leaning against it and looking up at the night sky. It seemed sort of serene to him and he looked at the almost non-existent stars.

Inside the car was a woman changing into some seductive clothes. She was struggling a bit due to her cramped area. Though she was making due with it. She had to make sure she looked perfect for her job. She managed to get some low class mobsters to hire her for _personal_ reasons and celebrate the death of the Batman.

"Are you almost ready honey? I don't want you to be late," the man said as he peaked into the car to check the car clock. The woman smiled at him.

"Oh don't worry. I'm almost ready for them," she said as she finished slipping the tights on. The man nodded as he went back to looking at the night sky. He wanted to give his wife some privacy. No this man wasn't selling his wife for sex so they could make some money. He would never do such a thing to the woman he loved. Instead, she was going undercover to take some criminals down.

"So? How do I look?" the woman said as she stepped out of the car. The man turned around to see her. She was wearing a black coat with lingere that looked like something Cherrie Currie would wear.

"Wonderful Natalie," the man said sounding stunned by his wife's beauty.

"Why thank you, Dmitri. Anyways, I'll be back in about an hour. I'll call you if I run into any trouble," Natalie said as she buttoned up her coat.

"Alright sounds good," Dmitri said as he walked around the car to give his wife a kiss. She kissed him back and then quickily reapplied her lipstick. She then proceded to walk down a few blocks and around the corner to an abandoned building.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrbqqieEywk[/YOUTUBE]




Natalie entered the building and walked up the stairs to the room down the end of the hall. She saw the door that she was instructed to knock on. She noticed the light coming from the other side of the door. She breathed in as she knocked on the door gently. A large burly man opened the door and stared down at her.

"Hey, I heard your boss called for some company," Natalie said in a seductive voice. The man nodded as he let her in. There were four mobsters sitting in the room playing a game of poker and smoking cigars. When she entered the room they all looked at her.

"Hey boss, looks like the entertainment arrived!" one of the men piped up.

"Well, looks like I had some good luck finding a gem like you toots," one of the men said, most likely he was the boss.

"Oh my, you're too kind," Natalie said as she blushed and giggled lightly. The man who spoke got up and walked over to her.

"Let me have a good look at you, toots" the man ordered. Natalie twirled around for him. He smiled as he examined her.

"Now let me see it with out the jacket, toots," he ordered Natalie. Natalie took off the jacket and threw it off to the side and twirled for him again. He came closer to her and grabbed her, then pulled her in taking a grab at her ass. She smiled as she wrapped her arms around him. Suddenly he fell to the floor. 

"BOSS!" the men yelled as they looked at the man on the floor. suddenly two knives came flying at two of the men and they fell as the knives entered their heads.

"Why you little bitch!" one mand screamed as he charged at her with a knife. She quickily dodged it as she grabbed hold of his neck and pressed down on it. He quickily to the ground as she looked at the big burly man. He had a gun aimed at her. She sighed as she pulled out a third knife and hit him point blank in the neck.

"Too easy," she said as she grabbed her jacket and put it on. Natalie then walked over to the men she threw knives at and retrieved them. There was no point of leaving them here. She pull out a cloth from the coat pocket and wiped each of the knives off before putting them into her coat pocket. She then walked over to the table and saw a bundle of cash; most likely her payment. She examined it carefully and it appeared to be okay, nothing was tampered with. Natalie shoved it in her coat pocket and left the building to join up with Dmitri. Once again, she Natalie aka Dawn struck again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 9, 2010)

The birth of Orochimaru

What had once been Nathaniel Evan Blackadder, or Shin Yagami to his Japanese peers eventually woke up from that ordeal in the lab. With the weirdest sensation, true he felt sore but that was expected from the tumble he took but beyond that he didn't even feel anything like he was expecting before slipping into unconscious on that terrarium floor. He had remembered being poisoned, he remembered being bitten......*"Wait that reminds me."*

He opened his eyes, it took some time for his sight to focus enough that he could make out details but when it did he noticed he was surrounded by snakes. The weird thing was he didn't really feel anything he expected, well besides feeling sore that is. But he felt no fear, no he even felt some weird emotion he could no identify but what he could identify was a state of fearlessness he had rarely felt before.

*"Heh heh."* Feeling on top of the world, and slightly giddy, he stretched out and then got on his feet. Took in a deep breath and feeling as if he was on clouds he climbed out of the terrarium and made his way to the bathroom.

*"Well I think I can rule out I've died and gone to heaven." *He said as he stared into the mirror, he looked the same as before but a bit paler. As his hand touched his cheek the texture of his skin felt a bit rough. He performed a quick inspection, noticed his wounds sustained the night before were healing up nice but there was one thing that annoyed him.
*"Well fuck me."*He felt at his back, then with some effort he could see it in the mirror. His vestigial tail was growing back, or at least it seemed like it. But it looked a bit scaly with some white and green on it.

The reaction he had was off, he could tell that much, he had no idea what had changed inside of him but he liked it better. Like a constant state of a lack of any kind of worries. The opposite of what he had been like before.
Back in his high school days, Nate had amputated his vestigial tail by himself, something that even with the stolen vicodin had hurt like hell. And as he realized he would have to cut it off again, he didn't even dread the pain.

*"Wait a sec, why would I need to cut it off again, just look at how sexy I am."*He started posing in the mirror. He noticed he didn't really think he was looking good, he never was that hansom in the past but now he just looked like a sick version of his old self but it was like he could no longer feel any negative emotions. He couldn't even make himself care what others might think if they saw him, or how it would feel if they judged him.
*
"Heh heh, well ain't that just fabulous."*He paused briefly, contemplating deeply and after a good minute of silence he asked his reflection*."Can a straight guy still say fabulous?"* Then it hit him.*"Wait.....with all these changes, how do I know if I'm still straight?"*Another minute of silence was ahead and then he suddenly had the answer. 

*"Alright, prison sodomy."*And as best as he could he tried to imagine that scene.Just a few seconds later."Yeah, I still experience this sensation anthethical to fondness so he assumed it was safe to say he hadn't switched teams. *"Almost a shame, it would've explained this newfound sense of......Happiness?" *Had he ever truly felt that emotion?, he was unsure if he had or if he was feeling it but that didn't matter. He was feeling perfect just the way he was, and he didn't even feel the need to analyze it.

*"What should I do?*"He had a surprisingly difficult time answering this, since he didn't feel the need to do anything he was used to. He couldn't even remember what he used to do on a normal day except working here or for the gang. *"I just want to have some fun, so how about I just go out and have some?"* Casually he strolled out of the lab, using a lab coat to cover up the fact he was shirtless and that a tail was growing right above his butt. 

As he was making his way trough the streets of Gotham he made a mental list of things to do, first of all would be to have fun and he intended to continue doing that while he worked down that list but he also needed to do something about that Malcorp issue that almost got him killed, secondly he finally felt like he could do something about those issues he had with the Orochi gang. Last on his list was figuring out what had happened to him, normally a medically trained individual would feel it would be appropriate to have some testing at least after suffering trough what he did but at the moment he couldn't be bothered. He was alive and felt better than ever.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The soft sounds of computer fans, beeping of programs, and the soft tapping of fingers on keyboards were the only sounds that filled the room for the moment.  Several occupants sat in front of the glowing monitors but none spoke and a tenseness filled the air.  “Could it be?”  A hushed whisper escaped the young blonde woman as she hunched over the keyboard, moving her face closer to the screen.  “Dr. Lewinski!  I think we did it!”  she exclaimed loudly to the room.

Several seconds passed as pure silence fell across the room, even the computer fans shutting down momentarily as everyone held their breath.  Then the sound of wheeled chairs resounded around them while they all quickly crowded around the woman.  “Let me see Kiya!”  Came the authoritative voice of the older woman that had been called.  

Quickly Kiya shifted to the side while the doctor’s fingers flew across the keys.  “I think…maybe…”  they all watched on baited breath as the green bar began to fill.  “48%…”  the mechanical voice called emotionally to them.  “62%…”  It called again just seconds later.  “83%…” it continued repeating the percentages every five seconds but to the small group it seemed like an eternity.  “95%…”  it called again, unconsciously they all leaned closer in, some even crossing their fingers in a sign of superstitious luck.  

“99%…”  the computer speakers voiced what they saw with their own eyes.  “99% gestation.  Caution!  Caution!  Cell deterioration beginning.” a collective groan came from the group that surrounded that particular work station.  “FUCK!”  exclaimed the older woman as she slammed her hand down hard on the table, the keyboard jumping up and clattering down in return.  “Almost had it.  Kiya, print out all the information on that and bring it to me.  We have to figure out what is causing the deterioration.”

“Yes ma’am.”  The blonde nodded and scooted back to the computer, her fingers flying once again then the soft purring noise of the printer began.  Her own eyes reflected the graphs and words on the monitor before, the light making her eerily intense.

“You know…”  An Asian man only few years older than Kiya spoke as he peddled backward on his chair toward his own computer.  “Maybe we should implement it.  Use the genetic anomalies on an actual living creature.”

For a moment the doctor looked at him, her mind raced with the thought.  ‘Could we get away with it?  Would they find out if we just tried a little experimentation?  Could it be possible?’ then her mind turned to the possible implications and she sighed.  “Not yet Chris.  It’s not quite ready.”  her shoulders slumped and she ran a hand through her short graying hair.  “We’re almost there but we don’t know what it would do…”

Soft murmurs of agreement came from the group even if they too wondered if it was possible.  “Maybe…” Dr.  Elizabeth Lewinski stood next to the printer, gathered the papers and began to read the data.  As for the blonde that had almost discovered the right formula, she sat frowning at her computer until her she leaned forward and once again poured over the information.


*Darla…*

“Oh baby yooouuuu….”  the blonde spun around as she sung, then paused to flip the frying eggs on the grill before her.  “You got what I neeee-eeeed.  But you say he’s just a friend.  You say he’s just a friend…”  her hips swayed as she sang some song from before she was old enough to know it.  

“Get burned again?”  The dishwasher asked her as he plunged his hands deep into the soapy water.

“Huh?  Burned?  Oh I have been dating anyone.”  she flashed an almost blinding smile at him before opening her mouth to continue with the song.

He laughed shaking his head and pointed at the back of her hand.  “No Darla.  Your hand.”  

With a frown Darla glanced down at her hand and giggled.  “I guess so.”  she shook her head and shrugged going back to work.  The eggs were finished and she slid them on a plate along with some hash browns and sausage.  “Order up!”  she called putting the plate on a shelf and hitting a bell.  

“Thanks sweetie.”  the gray haired waitress said taking the plate to the gentleman sitting at the counter.  

“I think you make the best breakfast in three counties Darla!”  the man laughed, liberally sprinkling salt and pepper on everything before picking up his fork.

“The best voice too!”  another responded after swallowing his big bite of pancakes.

“Thanks guys!”  Darla grinned and began to sing again as the small dinner filled with customers.  They all worked the late shift at the power plant down the road and always stopped into Ethel’s Place before heading home to sleep the day away.

“Move your hand Darla.”  The dishwasher said to her, not even looking up from the dish filled sink.  

“Thanks Mike!”  she giggled moving her hand that was sitting precariously close to the extra hot slab of metal.  

The breakfast crowd could be heard in the kitchen as they talked with old friendships while the young man continued to wash the dishes they made.  With a soft smile he shook his head and not for the first time, wondered if he was hired to wash the dishes or to make sure Darla didn’t set herself and the place on fire.  



*Serena…*

Even in the light of day, only darkness permeated the third floor apartment in the small building.  If anyone was home in the other dwellings they would have heard the heavy frustrated footsteps of it’s occupant.  Fortunately the apartment below her was empty and the one above her belonged to a man that worked in the mornings.  “I hate this!”  she hissed in frustration, kicking some imaginary thing with her small foot.  “Just once I want to be able to sit in the sun.  Absorb it’s warming rays…”  

She sighed turning the television on and seeing some news article about the harm of the sun’s rays.  A snort came from the woman as she caught the irony before turning the box off without checking the other channels.  “No.  Instead I have to sit here in the dark with this pasty white skin instead of the beautiful browned skin of other women.”  jumping to her feet she began to pace again.

The apartments other occupants only sat and listened to the woman’s rants.  It wasn’t the first time, nor would be the last.  It always happened when there was something she wanted to do, but was thwarted by her enemy.  “Mark my words…”  she growled looking down into the beady eyes of the rat.  “Mark my words Thomas.  I will go into the sun one day.”  she whirled around and began to pace again.  "Or I will make everyone come into the dark with me..." 

A cockroach ran up the wall and settled in next to a spider, they shifted slightly to watch their giant friend pace.  “Fine.” she snapped before heading into the bathroom as if she could hear their silent thoughts and how they ached to sleep.  “Go to bed!  I will after my bath!”  the pipes groaned just before the water began to splash into the tub, Serena tried to soak away her frustration.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2010)

*Osprey*

The agile hero crouches on the top of a rooftop, looking down into a back alley. He spots three thugs harassing some girl, a mugging but it looks like it might soon turn worse, "Damn..." he says to himself, "Come on...You wanted this...Would Batman let those fuckers get away with this? I don't think so..."

With a few quick moves he makes his way onto a fire escape over looking the men, "Guess it's now or never," he goes into a handstand on top of the fire escape and then pushes off, slamming his feet into one of the attacker's chests and sending him crashing into the wall.

"Who's this joker?" one of the remaining men ask, "Joker? No, not a big fan. Though you clowns seem like you'd fit in nicely with that fuck," he says, arms crossed, "I'm Osprey, pleased to meet you."

"What the hell's a Osprey?" one asks, "Who gives a shit, lets just beat his ass," they nod and charge forward. Marcus' eyes grow wide, _"Yea, maybe I should've spent less time introducing myself and more time thinking of a plan..."_

He dodges a hard right from one, and then another punch from the other. They just can't get a beat on him as he continues to evade, _"This isn't getting me anywhere..."_ he flips backwards, swinging his foot into one of the thug's chin as he does so, and gains some distance.

"Little fairy, why don't you stand a fight!" the man says, rubbing his chin, "Oh I'll get to that, don't worry," he says, standing ready, "Well we're a little impatient..." he says pulling out a knife, and the other grabbing a pipe, "Right...Weapons probably would've been a good idea..."

The man with the pipe charges first but Marcus slips in too close for him to swing and grabs hold of his arm. He continues to try to press down and over power Marcus, and is slowly succeeding when Marcus notices the other thug coming up from behind, knife outstretched.

He releases his grip of the man's arm and twists out of the way of the knife resulting in the pipe thug powering down and slamming his pipe right into the man with the knife. 

The knife wielding man stumbles backwards, holding his head, "You, you damn idiot..." he says shakily. When he finally gets his vision back he spots the masked crime fighter in front of him, hand cocked back. 

Marcus slams his fist into his face, taking him out for the count, "And now it's just you and me buddy," he says raising his fists. 

The man dashes forward, swinging his pipe but once again cannot get a hold of Marcus. Marcus leaps back, grabs hold of a trash can top and begins using it as a shield, "My greatest weapon...The lid on a trash can..." he says to himself as the thug pounds away at it. 

The lid is beginning to take some damage, and soon won't quite function as a shield anymore. He's got to think fast, but he's cornered against a wall, nothing he can do. Suddenly...SMACK! The woman from before hits the thug over the head with her purse.

"Why you little-!" he turns around and goes to hit her but recieves a kick from behind that sends him tumbling into the wall. As he stumbles to his feet Marcus delivers another punch.

"Phew, thanks miss, you really saved my ass there. But you know, I was about to pull out a special technique of mine, it's called-" but he's cut off by a punch in the face that sends him flying back.

The man gets up, "You think I'll be finished off by somethin' like that?" he says reaching for his pipe. Marcus dizzily looks around and spots his trash can lid, "Here goes that ultimate technique," he says grabbing hold of it and chucking it like a frisbee.

It catches him by suprise and smacks into him, though not enough to take him out. He looks around but the costumed freak is no where to be found, "Where the hell did he go?"

"Peak a boo," he looks up but is only in time to see Marcus' foot slam into his face, taking him down for the count. He wipes his browl, "Phew, no need to thank me maem. All in a day's-" but she's gone, "Great..." he says kicking a can, "Atleast I'll get a "Have a nice day" on occasion while I'm working register. Here, nothin'!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 9, 2010)

*Orochimaru*

The reborn man was making his way trough uptown Gotham, surprisingly enough his appearance wasn't really drawing himself that much attention. Gotham was used to sights like these, folk tended to pretend to not notice guys like this. Better to do that then to risk becoming a random victim of Killer Croc or Two Face. He was walking around aimlessly, he knew he wanted to do something he would enjoy. But couldn't really think of anything, he never had that much experience at having fun. It used to be outsmarting others and being able to push around others (Obviously if he was with the Orochi gang) but now that all seemed so pointless to him.

With this new sense of life he should discover new things to do, but as he passed a diner his stomach agreed with him that getting something to eat would be a good start. He entered the diner, the look on the people's faces was far from a pleasant one. With a handful of people just throwing money on their tables and getting the hell out.* "Really?"* Nate looked at his reflection.*"I mean sure I look a little pale, but it's like I'm the freaking Joker or something.*"He was talking to himself, taking a seat as he did so. *"Though granted, I think the Joker used to talk a lot to himself as well."*

Uncaring about the fact it had been left by the person who ran out of here a little before.*"Hmmmm bacón."* He mumbled between bites. "*So look am I gonna get some service here, for people dependent on tips to make ends meet the service is rather sucky here." *He didn't bother to turn around but if he had, he would've noticed the discussion between a panicky waitress and the annoyed chef. "I'll handle this."

The greasy and broad shouldered cook stomped over to Nate's booth, first thing he did was grabbing the ten bucks the person who started Nate's breakfast left behind. Then he leaned on a baseball bat casually, showing he wasn't gonna take crap from Nate. Nate though noticed, but didn't particularly give a crap about him or his freaking baseball bat. Since being reborn, he had gotten a pretty one track mind and at the moment it was focused on food.

"So I was thinking an omelet, maybe some milk......"But Nate was cut off. "Yeah look listen here wacko, I wanna see some money first."The cook said, still clutching his bat."I remember this time when the Mad Hatter swung by my last place of employment on my day off, I was scraping off bits of brain and blood of my frying plate for months and that go made everyone kill each other just so he wouldn't have to pay to use the restroom after gulping 20 or so cups of tea." The chef explained."So I want at least twenty bucks up front, nah wait, thirty since yer not wearing a shirt....We got ourselves a dresscode you know."

Nate just laughed at that last bit, to the point he choked on a bit of bacon and needed a good minute to recover."Seriously? A dress code, I doubt that apron of your's has ever been inside a washing machine as a matter of fact I think sweating as we speak so let's not kid ourselves and pretend you guys are tight with rules and regulations here."

The cook just grunted, raised his bat as he took a step back, meanwhile Nate got up. with a fork in one hand which he was using to spear the pieces of bacon. *"But you wanted money huh?"* Though the chef was about to take a swing at him, Nate seemed oblivious to this fact. Instead just started searching trough his pockets. Something which didn't take long as he only wore a lab coat and a pair of jeans.
*"I think I left my walled in my vest, well that's just plain embarrassing."*He laughed, still not caring about the fact he could be smacked in the head any minute now.*"I mean, no offense but I probably spent more on bath products in a week than you earn in one but here I am without as much as a buck on me....Tell me that's not priceless."*

The chef had enough at that point, took a swing with the baseball bat and Nate reacted by blocking with his hand casually. Well it was done very casually but blocking not so much, he just took the hit with his lower arm instead of with his face. Which was slightly more desirable, and what he had going for him that this messed up the swing of the chef. The bat impacted before hitting maximum velocity so damage was lessened.
That didn't mean it didn't hurt Nate.
*
"Fuck!!!"*Weirdly, while he yelled out in pain he had a eerie smile on his face, and started laughing.*"heh heh, fuck that hurts like hell dude." *Only later he would theorize that the events before altered the chemical process in his brain, resulting in rather different and off sensations on triggers like pain for example. Though he had little to no combat training, even Nate managed to stab a fat guy in the neck with a fork, the bacon doing little to cushion the strike, from close range.

*"Haha, look at that piece of bacon still on the vork."* The vork he was mentioning was still lodged in the neck of the cook. *"Tell me that's not hilarious?" *He was still laughing like a lunatic, though granted he probably qualified that description just perfectly right about now.

*"Fuck I'm lucky I didn't break my arm haha!"*He stumbled around the diner, pandemonium had erupted, with most people just running out the nearest exit. The police had long ago been called by now, but two truckers were getting up and ready to back up the chef. These two had been quiet for years now during these frequent Gotham incidents but no more.

Meanwhile Nate didn't even pay attention to them, he was still laughing and bent over the cook to take his fork back. Without thinking twice, he just ate the bloodied bacon off the fork like it was perfectly normal.

One of the truckers seeing this was getting seconds thoughts."Bob, maybe we should just step back."

"Nah man, this is enough."Bob replied."For years we've been tolerating crap like this in this city, waiting for the Bat to take them down, and what now?"Bob asked."There ain't no Bat anymore, this city is going down man if we the normal joes don't stand up and do something about these crazy assed criminals."

*"Hey, that's offensive you know."*Nate slowly walked towards the counter.*"Though I may not have a record, I'm willing to admit I'm a criminal, and as far as I can tell an assed one, a fine assed one at that."*Nate then explained*."But crazy? I may be a bit eccentric but I'm not crazy."*He really didn't see himself as crazy.* "I wanted to get something to eat, and got attacked by a greasy hippo with a baseball bat, and I'M CRAZY?!?"* Well what happened next......He wouldn't describe it at losing it, but he kinda got carried away.

One minute he reaches for the coffee pot that had been on the burner, the next moment Bob's buddy is clutching his burning face. The next second he gets tackled by Bob, a vork ends up in Bob's shoulder, both of them crash trough the diner's window. And as he was getting up to continue the fight, cops had shown up and after a couple of charges of a cop's taser Nate had gone down and dragged into the cop car.

In the back seat, cuffed, he suddenly realized*."Heh, that was like the first fight I actually dealt out some damage myself."*

The cops were busy wiping the sweat of their foreheads."Fuck, what is it with those nutters, they always struggle while being tasered man."

"I blame all that electroshock nonsense at Arkham, builds up sumkind of natural resistance to electricty."His partner replied both laughed."But things are getting bad man, this is like the third one today, ever since Batman went down things are getting even worse than before."

"Tell me about it, here I was thinking it was a good thing, I mean sure Bats saved the city time and time again but he was also keeping those nutters here, I figured him going down with all his rogues would make for a brighter future."

"Well, so far it ain't happenin'"They both sighed."Let's get him processed, before he transforms or whatever those metafreaks do."


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 9, 2010)

Maria sat on the ledge of the building, legs swinging over the side while she watched the streets below. Despite an overdose of ibuprofen, her headache had not gone away, and it was making constant vigilance difficult. If anything, she was feeling worse than before. She pinched the bridge of her nose, averting her eyes from the painful glow of the city lights.

How she wanted to crawl in to bed with a mug of hot tea and romantic comedies playing on her TV. But, crime didn't take the day off, so neither did she. That meant another night of going out and protecting naive citizens and fighting petty criminals while most sane people were already comfy in their beds.

"Christ, what is with my head?" She grumbled, standing up and adjusting her tazer gloves. Her ex boyfriend had been on the Gotham police force, and she had decided to keep his gloves after he left her, unbeknownst to him. They made her job a lot easier and were surprisingly sleek and stylish.

She heard the screech of tires followed by a chorus of horn honking below her. Looking down, Maria saw a trio of men caught in the middle of the street, all wearing dark hoodies. They made some obscene gestures at the cab driver that nearly hit them before making for the sidewalk, and then turning into an alley. They walked quickly and were almost out of sight after just a moment.

"That's not suspicious at all." Maria sighed, walking across the roof. She broke into a sprint, trying to keep the gangsters in her view. She lost them momentarily when they rounded a corner, but managed to keep up with them for a bit.

Finally, they stopped outside an old apartment complex. Maria waited in the shadow of an alley; the men were too far away for her to hear them clearly, but she could see them fairly well. One of them, most likely the leader, was sifting through a gigantic stack of cash, while his two lackies looked around anxiously. She debated about attacking them now, but just before she could make a move, more men arrived.

There was a total of eight of them now, the five that had just arrived were all carrying guns. It was more than Maria cared to bite off at the moment, so she decided to watch. There was a brief exchange of words between the two groups, and the small thugs handed over their money. The larger, armed group gave them a small gym bag in return. One of the underlings opened the bag and was obviously pleased by whatever was in there. After some more talking, the two groups parted ways.

Maria began her stalking again, following the trio at a safe distance until they were far enough away from the rendezvous point that she could make a move.

"It's a little late for a work out, isn't it?" She called to them. They froze and spun on her, each wielding a knife.

"It's a little late for a pretty lady like you to be out, eh? The streets are dangerous, cupcake. Go home before you get hurt." The leader said, inching forward slightly. Maria rolled her eyes.

"What's in the bag?" She asked them. The men instantly tensed and waved their knives threateningly.

"Saw that did you? Well, our boss says we can't have no witnesses. Sorry cupcake, you should have kept your pretty little mouth shut." The head gangster replied with a sickening grin. 

His two lackies charged at her, and Maria ducked under the first one. She grabbed his arm and snapped it backwards, pinning it to his back. She gave him a taze, and the man went limp. She dropped him and dodged another swipe from the second thug. He closed in on her and tried to stab her, but she delivered a swift kick to his gut before he could attack. He dropped his knife and clutched his stomach. Maria took the opportunity to give him an electric punch to the face.

"So cupcake has some moves on her." The leader observed. He set the gym bag aside and cracked his knuckles, like it was supposed to intimidate her. "I hate to kill a girl as pretty as you."

"You go ahead and try." She snapped at him. He rushed forward and managed to land a cut on her forearm while she tried to dodge. He swung at her again and she jumped to the side, popping up behind him. She slid a stiletto from her sleeve and pressed it to his neck.

"Sorry baby, looks like you just lost." She purred in his ear. He turned and tried to stab her, but she landed a punch right in his nose. He stumbled backwards, bleeding and cursing, while Maria delivered another hit to his cheek. The leader collapsed on the ground by his underlings. She walked over and unzipped the gym back. Drugs. Not surprising really. She wondered if they were a part of that gang that had their warehouse lit on fire?

With an exhausted groan, she looked at the thugs. She could really use that hot tea and romantic comedy right now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2010)

*The Rising Flames*

They have arrived back at their base, Phoenix kicks back on an old couch and looks around at his lieutenants, "So Harpy, what else is on the to do list."

She taps her finger on her head for a moment, "Hell what isn't there to do. This place has gone crazy with all the big shots gone," she says annoyed, "That's exactly what we want!" he says, sitting up and slamming his fist into a table, "This is our time...We need to start thinking about expansion!"

"Well in that case, why don't we expand our territory a bit," Griffin says with a grin, "Perfect, pick a gang! Any gang! We'll burn their asses to the ground!" he says pulling out his zippo and lighting it up.

He flips the lid closed and gets to his feet, "Get the others, we're rolling out," he says grabbing hold of his helmet and heading towards his bike. 

*Later...*

The crew cut through the streets, a wave of motorcycles taking over the roads. Phoenix holds his hand up as he slows down, the others follow and they come to a halt, "Harpy, which of these places are under the Black Skull's protection?" 

She takes a look around, "Well that one, over there too, and definately that place," he nods, "Perfect. ALRIGHT! Griffin and Cyclops, you take some men over to the bar. Harpy and Centaur, the convenience store. The liquor store is all mine..."

*"Why am I-!"* Harpy and Griffin shout at once before eyeing each other, "Why am I stuck with this giant dumbass," he says pointing towards Cyclops, "And why am I stuck with the trigger happy mute?" 

Phoenix taps his foot in annoyance, "Well you see...You're going to a bar, thought some muscle would be a good idea...And Centaur can't talk so I figured I'd send him with the bitch that can't SHUT THE FUCK UP! NOW LISTEN TO WHAT I SAY AND MOVE THE FUCK OUT!" they all jump a little and head off into their posts, taking a few men with them.

"After you big guy," Griffin instructs the one eyed giant. He slams his fist into the door, sending it flying through the bar. Griffin then steps in, "This a Black Skull bar?" Griffin asks. The bartender slowly turns towards a group of tough looking men at his bar. The men stand up, "Damn right it is. You gota' problem with that?"

"No, this is great. Come on guys! Bring in the goods!" two men walk in carrying canisters of gasoline. They begin pouring it all over the bar, "The hell do you think you're doing?!" one of the Skulls shout, "Oh, burning down your bar. The same thing's going down in you're convenience store and liquor store on this block. We gota' get you pussies out somehow don't we!"

"Say that again fucker!" they shout charging forward, "I'm suddenly pretty happy to have you here big guy, now I don't need to do shit," he says patting him on the back of the leg, as that's the closest thing he can touch without reaching up. 

As the men approach they recieve two massive fists to the face, sending them tumbling backwards, "Brave of them to try charging a behmouth but it's just not gona' work out," Griffin pulls out his pistol, "Now, you're all gone burn down like good drunks or you're gona' get shot," he says with a smile.

Meanwhile Harpy and Centaur enter the convenience store, there aren't nearly as many people there as in the bar but still the store keeper and a few customers.

The vixen turns towards Centaur, "I'm in no mood for small talk, down everyone here and then shoot up the register till it opens..." however the sunglasses wearing mute doesn't move, "...Please...?" 

She then reaches into his trench coat and pulls out his pistol, shooting the store keeper in the shoulder and then everyone else in range in a matter of seconds. He fires at the register, forcing it open.

Harpy skips over, "Perfect~" she says snatching up the money, "Oh yeah, bring in the gas!" she orders as men walk in and begin pouring the canisters all over, "Why-Why are you doing this?" the store owner asks, "Oh, you know, gang wars and all that. I'm just in it for the money~" she says flipping through the bills, "That fire nut sure does know how to run things but he doesn't appreciate this stuff enough."

She tucks it down her shirt and then grabs a twinkie off the shelf. She throws it to Centaur who easily catches it, "There's your cut. Enjoy," she says with an emotionless tone. 

He opens up the treat and takes a bite, he doesn't care about money, he is just intereted in Phoenix's interests. He is the perfect soldier. 

And now in the Liquor store...BAM! Phoenix slams his fist into the owner's face, sending him crashing back and causing the bottles to smash open and drench him in alcohol.

"Man this is perfect!" he says drawing his dual pistols and firing at the bottles, drenching the store in alcohol, "We don't even need to waste any alcohol! We should fuck up liquor stores more often!"

He steps towards the downed store owner, "It's a shame...You chose the wrong gang to side with. If you had chose the Rising Flames, we would've took good care of you," he says, kneeling down and tapping the man's face, "But it's too bad," he says standing up tall once again. 

As he walks out he lights a few matches and tosses them into the store, setting it on fire, "Those other fuckers'd better be done..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 10, 2010)

With the future Orochimaru

Well this was certainly a new experience, prison, the never daring Nate had never even gotten as much as a book fine in the past but here he was now. Gotham's highly overcrowded prison, he even felt honored that he was placed in isolation. As the regulation was when with dealing possible metahumans, the initial tests showed up nothing indicated any real powers, his body chemistry was way off though but to be on the safe side he was segregated from gen pop and given the standard power disabling chemical cocktail to be on the safe side. 

An additional problem was the fact that even to non medical degree carrying arresting officers, this guy seemed bat shit crazy and it seemed that this guy belonged in Arkham. Sadly there were procedures to be followed in cases like that, so first he had to stay right here and be diagnosed as a nutjob by a professional with a degree in wackology.  A quick call to Arkham, who despite "losing" a great deal of their repeat customers only recently, was still barely coping with the flood of new patients arriving everyday but luckily one of the psychiatrists was on site and would check on the unidentified male later today.

When that time came, Nate was dragged off to an interviewing room and then shackled to the floor before his psychiatrist would arrive. And when she finally arrived it was quite a surprise to both.

"Nathaniel?"She couldn't believe it, she knew him from med school and sure he was a little off but to see him sitting here, shackled, looking physically ill and was charged with despicable crimes."I....Wha....."

*"Well though I had to say I couldn't help but be a bit surprised to see you there in the door opening, now that I think about it shouldn't be that much of a surprise."*Nate replied.*"Your just as wonderfully naive as your name indicates, being a psychiatrist at Arkham, isn't that right Destiny Hope?"*He quickly corrected himself."*My apologies, I should say Doctor Destiny Hope."*
With a smile he added."But take a seat doctor."

Destiny quickly collected herself again, and did exactly as suggested.*"My apologies, I was caught a little off guard, it was unprofessional."*Nate replied to her.*"But doctor, it is only to be expected, I'm guessing you just recently started at Arkham."*

"Ye....I'm sorry, we're not here to talk about me, tell me Nathan why is that you are here."She quickly distanced herself from him.
*
"Well Doctor, I can respect what you are trying to do here but this isn't really interesting to me."He replied."Look, I'd hate to go all clich? on you and reenact the Silence of the Lambs with you, but I know my story and my reasons, it's just not interesting to have a conversation about it but what I am interested in is you......So how about we make an agreement, I answer your questions in turn for you answering my questions."*

"That's against regulations, actually at Arkham they're very strict about disclosing any personal infomation to the patients."

*"But we're not at Arkham, and we're old college friends, try to tell me you aren't interested in how I became like this, I'm afraid that I won't be talking otherwise."*He added.*"It's pointless anyway, I'm not crazy, I'm more than capable of diagnosing such a thing myself and unlike most imprisoned I don't particularly care where I end up, Arkham or Blackgate."*

*"I see."*You could see Destiny struggling here, she was still new at this at while she had been holding her own these last couple of weeks, or at least so she thought, the fact she personally knew this one and he was proving exceptionally difficult...Well at least for a patient in this stage, most would be too eager too talk about why they should go to Arkham instead."

"Very well, I have to say I'm curious as to why you are here when you claim to be perfectly sane."

*"Really?, you're wasting a question on this......Well to be honest there isn't that much of an explanation, I had a rought night, wanted to get something to eat, wasn't welcomed with wide arms to that particular establishment, next thing I knew I was in actual fight and not one like I've been in the past with me against one or more cro magnon pounding me into the dirt with me not daring to raise as much as a finger up to them, no here I was for the first time in my life happy and unafraid of what life would throw at me."*

"Happy and unafraid, Nathaniel?"
*
"Tsk tsk, my turn."*Nate smirked*."But first let me say, I hate being called that....Hah funny, you know I always hated my name, Nathaniel Evan Blackadder but the name I used to fit wasn't one that I liked either, Shin Yagami."* He laughed at how pathetic he used to be.*"But tell me doctor, how it feel to be so predictable?"*

"Excuse me?"

*"Well I may not have a psych specialization but do tell if I'm wrong here, wonderfully blessed Destiny grew up wanting to be a psychiatrist like her wealthy parents were, and like expected she started at her parent's practice but over time she felt like she wasn't making a difference treating wealthy men with their midlife crisis problems or adulterous trophy wifes who no lover felt alive so little Destiny.....Being the hopelessly optimistic dreamer that she was decided to go someplace where she could make a difference, Arkham, where even though the odds were against her, even if she could rehabilitate just one patient it would've all paid off in the end."*

"I.....I....I have enough for now."The shellshocked Destiny got up, dropped her briefcase and quickly exited after picking it up again with haste.

*"Well that was rather brief and unsatisfying, now I know how Nate's Ex girlfriend felt."*As he laughed at his own joke, he couldn't help but notice he was segregating his past identity from his current one.
*"That makes me wonder, who am I now?"*He needed a new name, something that he felt more fitting with his now persona.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2010)

"Oh that poor poor boy." Tommy shakes his head as he leaves the warehouse, the flames slowly start to spread, engulfing the entire structure within a few moments. "Woopsie~ I forgot i left the oven on!" He laughs and puts a hand on the back of his head. "Silly me." His voice becomes dark and serious, turning away he heads to his motorcycle. The light on the front had been replaced with a plastic Joker head. "Well then, come on Joker-cycle!" He hops onto the bike and starts it up. "Poor Lexy, He was such a good kid." He shook his head and drove off into the night of the city. 

Else where-

The night has only just begun, The world is in chaos, turmoil. Someone needs to step up, Someone needs to vanquish the wrong doers. Good, bad, I'm the one who defeats those who do bad in the name of good and those who do bad for bad. "I am the Bronze Eagle." Jason was all dressed up in his bronze wetsuit with his ski-mask and goggles. He hopped on the E-cycle and began to ride through the night, waiting for some crime to happen. 

As he rides down the street, something passes by him, a blue or blue, he turns to look back and sees a man in blue riding down the street without a helmet on. "That's against the law." He turns and begins to chase the blue man. "Oh?" Tommy looks behind him and sees the masked hero chasing him. "Ya know, Most hero's don't tend to dress like a S&M Gimp! BWAHAHAHAHA!" Tommy laughs. "Shut up! You're breaking the law by riding that without a helmet!" He shouts. "Oh my boy, If you only knew what ELSE i've done tonight! I've broken at least a dozen laws!" He laughs as he swerves through traffic. 

"You little..." Jason grumbles and follows behind Tommy, both swerving through traffic, headed to who knows where. "Come on bird boy! You'll have to do better then that to catch the son of chaos! BWAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2010)

*Phoenix*

As he walks away from his flaming handy work and sees Harpy and Centaur along with a few other of their men walk out of the store they were in charge of, "Set to go here, though seems you got a little head start," Harpy says looking at the flaming building.

Suddenly a man in a leather jacket flies out of the bar, "Hey idiot! Watch where you're throwin' em!" they hear Griffin shout, then a few bangs from his gun, "Hey, what the hell're you-! Gah!" Griffin then goes flying out of the bar, "Oh hey boss, I think we should get a leash for our little beastie there," he says getting up and wiping off some dirt from his jacket.

Phoenix just looks at him, annoyed, "You ready in there yet..." Cyclops steps out of the bar, ducking so he can fit through the door, or where the door used to be.

"Good ta go baws," he says to Phoenix, "Good," he walks forward, the gang member that was thrown out of the bar grabs hold of his leg from the ground, "You...Won't get away with this!" he shouts. 

Phoenix looks down on him, lifts his leg and stomps down on the Black Skull lackey's leg, "What, is your boss gona' come find us?" he asks, twisting his foot, causing the man to shout out in more pain, "That's perfect, as that's just what we want. You think you can hide deep within your territory?

He pulls out a hand full of matches and tosses some at the convenience store and then the others at the bar, setting the two in flames at once, "Well you can't. This is just the beginning! We'll burn down this entire block if we have to!"

He reaches into his pocket and pulls out what looks like a water balloon. He smashes it on the man's arm, revealing it to be filled with gasoline. He then pulls out another match and lights it, "You hear those screams?" he asks, referring to the screams of the men filling the bar and two stores as they are burned alive, too injured to escape.

"I want you to repeat them for your boss ten times over!" he says dropping the match on his arm, igniting it in an instant. The Phoenix steps off his crushed leg, allowing him to limp and crawl away as fast as he can, "RUN TO HIM! GO! BEFORE THE FLAMES BURN YOU'RE THROAT AND YOU CAN'T SCREAM ANYMORE!"

He takes one last look at the three burning stores, breathes in the atmosphere, "Lets go, that should send a nice little message..." he says before getting on his bike and rolling out with his men.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2010)

(Can't do colours on my phone. Sorry)

Vergil

"Ich! Ni! Ich! Ni!" Vergil barked as he watched his students practising. They needed a lot more, they were utterly worthless. 

"Sten, take over." Vergil ordered the large, intimidating man. He had some promise, but lacked grace, speed and detatchment. Too often he let his rage consume him and the stroke would be wayward. Still, he knew the basics well enough.

Vergil walked upstairs, to the office above the dojo and looked out the window. The violence had increased, there was gunfire ringing around the city and it was under siege from rival, feral gangs. Gunfire. As a swordsman he hated it but was cautious of it too. Despite his skill he could not do much against it.

He looked up to the night sky, expecting to see the batsignal. There was none. He struck from the shadows, he too did not rely on guns and he managed very well. Until the end of course. Vergil sat in the plush office, an old gramaphone playing some soft classical music, the dark interior and the large mahogony desk. This was not where he should be. He wanted more, he wanted his sword to rule Gotham, to now be called the man they had to beat. The Bat was gone, he could no longer fulfil his dream of going up against him, he would have to settle with what was left. 

Vergil looked at the sword hanging in its sheath atop the doorway. Yamato, his grandfathers blade. It did not rust, it did not break, it was magnificient. He took hold of it; purposefully, carefully, as if it were a delicate hand of a princess. He felt the hilt and could feel the will of his ancestors flowing through him, urging him forward. They spoke to him through the sword.

"I hear you." He said coolly and took it off its resting place and placing it at his waist. "Yamato, you want the blood of a strong warrior. The strongest. Your will and mine are one."

The Italians and the Yakuza fought all over the city, this was one area where their boundaries met. He cared not for the people caught in the crossfire, neither did Yamato. Both wanted a purpose in life; a destiny. Vergil would begin to decimate the gangs and their guns. 

He donned his blue ceremonial jacket, he icy blue eyes looking ahead. That was the only way now; forward. He opened the window and jumped out onto the pavement. His ears perked up at the sound of gunfire. He walked towards it.


Mion.

6am, that's when they woke up. She was already awake, she never slept much and would think most of the night. Nothing important, just let her mind wander, develop new ways of remembering things, think about what she had learned from whatever book she was reading at the time. 

The cell doors opened as the automated locks released. She stepped out and saw the look on the faces of everyone. They were ready to riot as that's how they partied. Batman was dead, she grinned like everyone else. Their time was coming. 

The riots always needed a flashpoint though. Breakfast was great for that and in anticipation Mion limbered up. The guards looked nervous as they piled into the dining hall. Line up for the food; not yet. Sit at the table; not yet. Her eyes looked around for the leaders. Mol, Janey, Lucy and Bet. All here and today was a good day to get some old scores settled.

Mions table had her recruits on it. Girls that she had spent time with at juvenile. She, in her mind, had the most frightening crew. These were the girls that were wrong in the head from a young age, the ones that knew all the tricks, how the prison worked. She of course had her little bitches that she used to do the shitty jobs, as well as a little fun. She hadn't wanted to be bisexual but being in an all women jail for nearly a decade, you didn't have much choice. Occassionally a male guard would come in. The girls joked as they pondered at exactly who was raping who. 

Mion realised her mind was wandering. Now wasn't the time. This little party riot would be perfect to establish a foothold. As it stood Mions group was sat in the middle of the hierarchy, it wasn't the biggest group, not like Lucy's or Bet's, but she had quality. 

Mion looked at Fiona who had managed to swipe a knife from the kitchen. This had to be a sure kill, none of the small blades this time. The target was one of the smaller groups, Mion had been creating divisions and working on the two generals of the gang; Sandy and Kate, they were going to be invaluable in her bid to rule.

That psychiatrist, Dr Hope, asked her about her obsession with power. Mion said nothing, she wasn't talking to a damn shrink, but the question was a good one. She figured it was the security of it, maybe the exhiliration of having someone lick her boot, a sense of control? 'Who cares', is what she would inevitably think. 'I don't want to change and I can't so stop trying to reform me. Revel in the pain of others - its so much better than serving eggs at some shitty restaurant. Prison was better than that, hell, death was better than that.'

The time was coming, everyone was seated. They knew it was here. Mion knew better than to start it, she got a greenhorn to instigate it. Poor Sophie, you'll be in solitary for a while but I'll take care of you sweetie. 

She stood up and threw her plate at one of the guards. Bang! Just like the gun starting the 100m, everyone was up. Mion laughed. This was gonna be fun.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2010)

*The Black Skull Base*

Jerry Marrow, , sits back in his base looking over a map of Gotham, "So much to do and such little time..."

Suddenly the doors fly open, and one of his men limps in, his arm scorched beyond repair, "Boss!" he shouts before falling to the ground. Black Skull glares at him and heads over, "What the hell happened?!" 

"Th-they did this to me...And they...They burned down our buildings...The convinience store...The liquor store...And the bar..." he says, breathing heavily, "THE HELL! WHO?!" he shouts.

"T-the Rising Flames..." he says before passing out. Black Skull clenches his fists, "MEN!" his voice echoes throughout the building, "WE'RE MOVING OUT! We've got some fires to put out..." he says tightening his tie.

*With The Rising Flames*

They have returned to their base and have been waiting ever since their little fun with fire, "The hell is taking so long..." Phoenix says, tapping his foot impatiently. 

His generals sit around him, equally anxious, "We shud just go to dem," Cyclops suggests, "That's a great idea...But we don't know where their base is...A guy like Black Skull is sure to know our location though."

"That doesn't seem good if you ask me. Why does everyone know where we are but we don't have a damn clue where they are?" Griffin asks, "Not everyone goes around burning down buildings as much as we do. We leave quite the trail..." Harpy points out, "Even I knew dat," Cyclops adds, "Shaddup ya big idiot."

The one eyed beastie gets up to smack around the blonde quick talker but suddenly a watchmen heads down, "They're coming!" 

Phoenix grins, "About damn time..." he says as he gets to his feet, "Everyone ready?!"  he barks at one of the grunts, "Yessir!" 

He heads out the door, his four generals following him and then a bunch of the lackeys. They watch as several men on bikes approach, "Let the fun begin," he says lighting a match.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2010)

*Kiya?*

?I just don?t get it??  The woman sat before the computer screen playing with the heavy braid that fell down over her shoulder.  Her green eyes were transfixed by the monitor before her, searching the numbers that quickly filled the screen, for the smallest nuance that would finish the project that they seemed to be working on for ages.  ?There has to be something.?

?Here.?  the older woman, who seemed to be in charge, pressed a steaming mug of coffee into the others hand.  ?You look tired Kiya.?  She said sipping at the scalding liquid.  A chuckle escaped her as she settled her blue eyes on the woman that kept glancing at the computer screen.  ?I didn?t think it was possible to find somebody that worked harder than me.?  She looked up at the ceiling and seemed to count figures in her mind.  ?I have been here for over twelve hours?and I do believe you got here before anyone else.?

The younger woman blushed slightly, tucking a few stray strands of hair behind her ear.  ?We are so close.  It drives me nuts to be at home when I could be here and fixing that last thing.?

?Well we need to know what that thing is before we can fix it.?  Both woman sipped at their coffee turning their eyes to the flat monitor before them.  ?You know??  Dr. Lewinski looked back to the other woman.  ?Why don?t you find yourself some type of activity to do.?  she held up a hand as Kiya began to protest.  ?You need to have a life outside of this white room?that doesn?t involve your brother.?  she chuckled again looking at the woman that seemed so much like herself.

?What do you mean?  Some kind of social group?  Go to the bar??  Kiya rolled her eyes at the thought.  ?I get enough social activity here.?

At that the woman threw back her head and a musical laughter filled the room causing many to glance there way.  ?You need more than the ten of us here.  Hell, even I stepped back long enough to get married and raise a family.?  again the other woman tried to protest and she held up a hand.  ?Don?t make this your life Kiya, eventually you will regret it, and your mother wouldn?t be happy.?  she gave the girl a sad smile and brushed another lock of hair behind her ear.  ?You have to be happy too.?

The woman began to walk away then paused.  ?Go home and get some sleep.  I will see you tomorrow.?  she then walked to her own computer and turned the monitor off, leaving the computer on to do its work.  ?Come on people.  Close down for the night.  We will resume here in the morning.?  With that the small laboratory began to close down for the few hours it would remain empty.


*Serena?*

After her bath, Serena laid in bed and tried to sleep.  For what seemed like hours she stared at the ceiling her anxiety high as she thought about the end of the bat.  ?How could a creature of the night like myself be lost so easily??  the question was voiced several times but there was no answer for the woman.  Though eventually a fitful sleep overcame her.

It seemed to Serena that days had past since she fell asleep but it hadn?t even been eight hours as she once again stared at the ceiling.  Her eyes were heavy and burned slightly but she gave up on sleeping.  Taking a hot shower to try and wake herself up she then crept into the living room.  To tired to do anything else she flipped on the TV.  ??and it appears that the great Batman was none other than the millionaire playboy Bruce Wayne.?  the news anchor continued on about what the Wayne family had done and many other things but Serena just stared opened mouthed with silent tears falling down her face.

?How could he??  Serena mumbled, shaking her head only ever so slightly.  ?I thought he was stuck in the night??  she didn?t bother wiping at the tears that streamed down her face.  ?Betrayed?? her brown eyes watched as they showed pictures of the man, to Serena?s thoughts, frolicking in the sun, flaunting the fact that he had tricked her into believing he was a kindred spirit.  ?The BASTARD!?  Serena jumped to her feet and began throwing things at the TV, yet he still stayed their with his smile, beautiful women on each arm, and the sun shining down on him.


*Darla?*

?Well I guess it?s time for me to go!?  Darla grinned tossing her beloved spatula to the night cook.  ?It?s all yours Big Jim!? 

The other cook laughed as he caught the utensil and walked up next to her.  He toward over her and he grinned down at her, with one large dark hand he took hers and flipped it over then back before looking at the other one.  ?Only burnt yourself twice Darla-girl!  You?re getting better and making Ol?Jim proud.?  white teeth flashed as he flipped a couple of burgers over.

?Thanks!  I was really proud of myself too!?  Darla bubbled laughing in return before heading to get her stuff.  ?Take care of the customers and I will see you tomorrow!?

?Will do!?  Big Jim called turning back to the grill and checking the orders.

Darla moved quickly through the kitchen to the small staff and store room.  She grabbed her jacket and purse before heading out the backdoor and to her bright pink moped.  ?Still like that old time rock and roll!  That kind of music just soothes the soul?? Darla sang as she put on her helmet and started up the machine.  She continued to sing though it only came out a hum.  

As the twilight began to settle in, Darla headed home to take a shower and then go visit her friend Serena for a bit.  She hadn?t seen her for a couple of days and she wanted to make sure everything was okay.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2010)

*The Rising Flames vs The Black Skulls*

Phoenix holds the match in his fingers as they ride up, "Now..." he says dropping the match, it ignites a trail of gasoline that turns into a circle of oil that entraps the opposing gang, "What the hell is this!" Black Skull shouts.

"This is the end for you. Centaur!" the trench coat wearing mute has set himself up on the roof of the base, sniper rifle in hands. He takes aim and fires. Bang! One down. Bang! There goes another.

Marrow watches as his men drop like flies around him, "Bah! Fuck it! Charge through the flames!" he orders as some of his men rush through the large wall of flames, "Not the brightest move," Griffin says, standing there with a miniature firing squad. They unleash bullets at the flaming men, sending them crashing back through the flames.

"Dammit...What am I going to do..." Black Skull says looking around nervously. Suddenly something busts through the flaming walls. It's Cyclops, he crashes through, football style, tackling three of the Skulls. The giant beast rushes off with them through the other side of the wall, slamming them into a building wall, crushing them.

"What is going on!!!" Black Skull shouts with rage as another of his men is sniped down, "Fire men!" Harpy orders, on both building tops surrounding the ring of fire there are several Rising Flames with AK-47s. They unleash a rain of bullets down on the Black Skulls.

"There is no escape," Phoenix says approaching the fire circle as Griffin and his men shoot down some more attempted runners, "There is no place to hide..." he says as Cyclops, Centaur as well as Harpy's men take out the men.

Phoenix steps through the fire slowly. He shoots Black Skull in the leg as he does so, "There is no stopping fire..." he says as he completely steps into the circle.

"You little shit...You'll...You'll!" he says from the ground, raising his gun slowly. Phoenix simply tosses a small ball that rolls in front of the man, "What's-?" but he is cut off by it bursting with liquid. He smells himself for a moment, "Gasoline?"

"That's right..." he says dropping a match on top of him. He bursts into flames, he tries to shoot at Phoenix but he kicks his gun out of his hand before he gets the chance, "Now, you understand the power of fire!" he says exiting the circle.

"Centaur," he says, holding his hand up to signal him from atop the rooftop. He simply nods and then pulls the trigger, his bullet smacking into the gas tank of Black Skull's motorcycle. The explosion triggers the other bikes to explode as well. Fire and dust fill the air behind Phoenix but he doesn't look back, after all, cool guys don't look at explosions.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Son of Chaos/The Bronze Eagle-

"Hohohoho! It's nice to see ya caught up with me bird boy!" Tommy stands by his bike near the docks of Gotham Harbor. "Who are you?" Jason asks him. "Oh? Me? I'm just a little guy on the totem poll ya know? A bit crazy or so they tell me. But what about you? You seem to have more issues then i do! BWAHAAHAHAHAHA!" SC lets out along laugh. "I'm the Bronze Eagle! I've taken up for batman." He spins his staff around. "OH! Another batty battler of bile base baddies!" The bronze eagle dashes forward and lunges out with his staff. "How rude." SC's face becomes serious as he dodges the strike. "You don't even let me properly introduce myself and here you go lunging at me with a stick. where are we, your mothers bedroom? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" 

"You're sick!" Jason swings the staff again. "Woopsie!" SC ducks under the staff then reaches into his pocket and swipes upward. "Shi-" Jason leaps back, his mask is cut lightly across his right cheek. "Oh darn! I always take too much off the side. HAAAHAHAHA!" Chaos lets out another laugh. "What is wrong with you..." Jason narrows his eyes. "Just a bit of a bird brain i suppose, Hey, It seems we have something in common! HAHAHAHA!" Jason takes his opponents laughter as an opening and jabs his stomach with his stuff, then swings up and sends SC flying backwards with a strong strike to the chin. 

"OOF!" Chaos lands on the dock and rubs his chin. "That wasn't funny." His face was serious again. "I found it hilarious." Eagle smirks under his mask. "Let's see how funny you find this!" Chaos flips back onto his feet and throws two knives at the Bronze Eagle, Jason rolls out of the way, during the roll Chaos charges forward and slips something onto his hand. "Nighty-Night bird boy!" he grabs Jason's hand, a shock goes through his body and he lets out a light grunt of pain. "NNGRAH!" Jason drops to the ground. 

"Hmm, Normally it's just a light shock." Chaos looks down at his palm to see his hand buzzer. "Oh silly me! This is the Shock Buzzer! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Man i always seem to get those two mixed up." "Nnngh..." The bronze eagle slowly regains his barrings. "What? Your still conscious?" He looks down at his buzzer again. "Darn, Think i need to re-tune this thing." With that, SC kicks Eagles chin and causes him to drop his staff. "I'm not one to keep fights going past their due date, so how bout we just skip the formalities and you go bye bye huh? Sound like a deal?" CRUNCH!!!! Eagle kicks upwards into Chaos's family jewels. "Nnngh... I'll take that... as a no..." THUD! He drops to his knees.

"Huff....Huff...." Eagle cracks his knuckles and reaches behind him, pulling two brass knuckles from the back of his suit. "Oh? More toys!? Goodie gum drop!" FWAM! Eagle punches Chao's chin and then BAM Gives him an uppercut. "You're too dangerous..." Eagle huffs. "I always... thought i was more funny, then dangerous..." Chaos wipes the blood from his mouth. "W..what's the deal... those hits should have taken off that stupid make up of yours!" Chaos grins. "Sorry pal... This isn't make up."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

Johnny “The Trickster” Romano

“Oh dear, I seem to have a missed a turn somewhere.” Johnny pondered to himself as he sped through the streets on the motorcycle he had stolen, as usual he didn't bother wearing a helmet while riding on the motorcycle because he always had such accurate driving skills. Now if only Johnny could just learn how to tell which street was what, he might be able to figure out where the apartment complex he was looking for was located. Tonight Johnny decided he would light an apartment complex on fire in order to scare the residents living inside, because that seemed like a wonderful idea.

“Yeah, some fireworks are going to occur soon.” Johnny made a left turn with the sly grin still on his face, Johnny had a knack for getting people to trust him, and then stabbing them in the back, that was just another daily routine in life for him, after all most of the people he knew were pawns in his game to become King, and not a damn person would stand in his way. As Johnny made a right turn however, he noticed that he had come upon the docks.

“Screw the hotel complex, I've got a much better idea in mind.” Johnny smirked a little bit, and drove his bike to the side of the road, parking it right by the docks, “I think I'll just have a little fun spraying the place up with Kerosene, and then I'll catch the whole place on fire, that sounds like fun.” Johnny grinned to himself, and started to run towards the docks, however as he got closer to the docks, he noticed two people fighting there, and his eyes widened a little as he recognized one of the two as a man he met once while doing a job for the Mafia, this man's name was Tommy Rezzo, or as he likes to call himself the Son of Chaos, and he was fighting another man that appeared to be wearing a bronze wetsuit. Johnny stayed at a safe vantage point away from them so neither of them will notice him.

“I think I'll just do some sneaking around while those two are fighting.” Johnny grins to himself, and slowly walks around the gate of the docks, taking the water gun off of his back, Johnny begins to slowly start spraying Kerosene over the docks, while keeping a keen eye on the the fight between Tommy and the Bronze Wetsuit man, “That's an interesting costume, wonder why someone would pick something so stupid looking? Oh well, after the victor of that fight has been decided, they'll have to deal with putting out the blaze, oh Johnny you can be such a genius sometimes.” Johnny cackles to himself as he continues to watch the fight more than he is using the water gun to spray the kerosene right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

The Docks-

?What the hell? He?s just like the Joker?? Jason thinks to himself. ?Now if there are no further questions from the class.? He reaches into his shirt and pulls out a knife with knuckle holes for the handle. ?Oh lookie! My knuckles are sharper!? He laughs and lunches forward, throwing a right straight, Eagle dodges to the right, then punches Chaos?s forearm. ?Ngh!? Chaos leaps and kicks Eagle chest, then slashes with his blade. ?Ah??? As eagle rolls to avoid the attack, he picks up his staff and blocks a second slash from Chaos. 

?Oh lookie! Someone?s got his little stick back!? Chaos chuckles. ?Ora!? Eagle kicks Chaos?s stomach and sends him stumbling backwards. ?Nnngh.. You are really beginning to annoy me?? Chaos growls and prepares to slash again, however, Eagle counters with a jab to the stomach, chest, smack to the cheek and then FWAM! A swipe to the legs that sends Chaos to the ground. ?Nnngh? That was very mean of you? Very mean indeed?? Chaos slowly stands up and shakes his head. ?Alright? I know when i?m not wanted??  

He charges with a grin on his face, Eagle blocks with his staff held horizontal to the ground, rolls back and kicks off with his legs sending Chaos flying into a rope hanging by the docks. ?Whooaaa~? the rope wraps around his leg, a weight attached to the other end of the rope flies up as Chaos falls down, once it reaches the maximum height it breaks the pulley holding it and sends Chaos plunging into the water below. ?S?HEY!?  Eagle rushes over to the water in time to see Chaos sinking to the bottom. 

?Damn it? Damn it?? He punches the dock and rushes off towards his bike. ?I didn?t want to kill him... Damn it??  He hops on the E-cycle and begins to drive off into the night.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 11, 2010)

*What is the Price of Life?*

What are the thoughts that run through a mad man's head? Can one bottle the essence of sanity or for that point, insanity and openly sell it? Can one divide by zero? What would the square root of a slice of blue berry pie be? These and a thousand other voices and questions buzzed through ragged homely looking man's head as he sat in an alleyway. He bobbed back and forth against a wall as he lowly spoke nonsense. Grease and dirt clung to his hair as it swayed under a black toboggan. Newspapers and other papers were crumbled and visibly stuffed under a ragged brown cloak, the only means for warmth on a cold Gotham night. The street trashes blues eyes seemed glazed over and his whole body seemed to shake as if he hadn't eaten in weeks. Those seemingly dead eyes shift with the shadows as the man brought his covered arms closer to himself to try and catch some more warmth. 

Gotham was a cruel city in the past, but with the bat, his allies and most of the noteworthy villains dead there was a power vacuum at the very base of power in Gotham. The first to suffer was always the poor and homeless. They made the perfect targets for violence and other hate acts. And what of the GCPD in this time of crisis? Who knew. They didn't care, most were corrupt. If they couldn't line their pockets why bother. And the homeless and second rate citizens the poor were couldn't help with their greed. It was in that world now that this man a disheveled shell of his former self found himself. The recent few days have been so bad that he couldn't even muster the strength to beg. In to the world we were born with nothing, and now it seemed that from this world he will go with nothing. Ironic, he would laugh aloud if he could find the strength to do so.

But it is verging on night now, and with night came a whole new set of threats to live through. The vermin of the city were starting to stir. And with them the would be cats to take up the mantel of the bat. To capture and detain the rats and other vermin that plagued this never fair city.It brought one to pause, if one such as the Batman was worn down and eventually killed by this city, what do these new blood think they can do? And with that final thought rattling though the man's worn brain a commotion brings it's way into his home. A young man no more then twenty is pushed into the slaughtering grounds without mercy. The homeless man catches a glint of fear in the boy's eyes as he tries to recover and sprints further down the alley. Behind the boy was the echoing sound of heavy shoes. A small round band of light washed over the ground and traced forward as the heavy footsteps got closer. 

"Why you runnin' Danny?" a gruff voice boomed as the shinny shoes of one of Gotham's finest passed the homeless man by. "You know I just need to talk to you about our little business arrangement." the cop's voice trails as he finally catches up to the young man. "What's wrong? Hoped that I threw you down a alley that opened into more streets, you at you ropes end Danny." the cop chuckles as he pulls his baton from it's ring. "Listen Ron, I.. I don't know what you've heard. But it's all lies." Danny says as he pulls his hands up defensively. CRACK! "That's not what I've hear Danny." Ron says as he strikes a wall with his baton causing it to echo back down toward the entrance. 

"Word on the street is, punk, that you are the small timer that held up that liquor store the other day." Ron says as he pulled his baton back to him. "That store is on my 'beat' you know what happens when a store on my route is robbed, right Danny?" Ron asks as he holds the baton to the young boy's chin. "You're talking crazy Ron, you know I've been clean for weeks now!" the boy exclaims as he flattens against the wall he was on. "Nonsense, once a criminal always a criminal. I want my forty percent cut boy." Ron says he leans in close to the boy. "I'll scream!" Danny shouts as he tries to get the cop off him. 

"Who's gonna hear ya Danny? That bum we passed on the way in? He's mind is cooked, what good is he to ya? Ron replies with a grin. Danny's eyes widen, but not at Ron's observation, but at the fact that the useless bum was now over Ron. His blue glazed over eyes were now clear and emotionless. The dirty hair framed the face of a sociopath. His brown tattered cloak and newspapers were now discarded. Dressed in black from his head to his toe the man seemed to be more shadow then man. Ron's eyes narrow as he fells a cold grip on the back of his neck. SMACK! before he could react Ron's head slams off the brick wall beside Danny's head. The boy sees Ron's eyes wide with surprise roll into the back of his head. "Thanks mister." Danny says as Ron's body crumbles to the ground. 

 "No problem kid." a cold voice replies as a glint of metal is caught in his eyes. There was no time to react. No time to scream. The man's hunting knife found it's mark and slid neatly and silently up into the boy's brain from the bottom of his jaw. Brown eyes wide with fear slowly fade and gloss over as the 'homeless' man pulled his blade free allowing the body to fall.  "The gutter can always handle more trash." the man says gruffly as he bends down and grabs officer Ron by his left foot.  "Now, to deal with you." the man grins as he starts to drag the man along.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The Docks-
> 
> ?What the hell? He?s just like the Joker?? Jason thinks to himself. ?Now if there are no further questions from the class.? He reaches into his shirt and pulls out a knife with knuckle holes for the handle. ?Oh lookie! My knuckles are sharper!? He laughs and lunches forward, throwing a right straight, Eagle dodges to the right, then punches Chaos?s forearm. ?Ngh!? Chaos leaps and kicks Eagle chest, then slashes with his blade. ?Ah??? As eagle rolls to avoid the attack, he picks up his staff and blocks a second slash from Chaos.
> 
> ...


 
?La la la la la, I'm just your average criminal doing his everyday thing.? Johnny hums to himself as he continues to spray Kerosene over one half of the docks, this had become a nuisance to him, spraying the whole thing and then lighting it on fire would take far too long, so Johnny decided he would just end up spraying one half of the dock down with Kerosene. Johnny turned around having finished his job of spraying half of the docks, and notices that the Bronze Wetsuit guy blocks with his staff, kicks Tommy backwards, sending him flying into a rope hanging by the docks. Johnny watches as the rope wraps around Tommy's leg, and then he sees the weight attached on the other end of the rope come flying up, which sends Tommy down into the water.

Johnny rushes over to the edge of the dock from his end, looks in the direction and sees Tommy sinking to the bottom, ?Uh oh, that's gonna leave a mark.? Johnny watches as the Bronze Wetsuit guy punches the dock, and then hops on his weird motorcycle and drives off into the night, which prompts Johnny to start laughing like a madman, ?BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Was that guy suppose to be a hero? Some fucking hero, didn't even bother to try rescuing Chaos.? Johnny's laugh died down into a grin, ?Oh well, a smart guy would've done the same.? Johnny turned his attention back to his work, pulling out a box of matches, and striking one of the matches across the box, lighting a flame.

?Good ol' Gotham City docks.? Johnny grins to himself, ?That idiot should've stuck around, he would have witnessed a fine show.? Johnny tossed the match towards the ground, and turned to start walking away, ?Now the fireworks will begin.?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?La la la la la, I'm just your average criminal doing his everyday thing.? Johnny hums to himself as he continues to spray Kerosene over one half of the docks, this had become a nuisance to him, spraying the whole thing and then lighting it on fire would take far too long, so Johnny decided he would just end up spraying one half of the dock down with Kerosene. Johnny turned around having finished his job of spraying half of the docks, and notices that the Bronze Wetsuit guy blocks with his staff, kicks Tommy backwards, sending him flying into a rope hanging by the docks. Johnny watches as the rope wraps around Tommy's leg, and then he sees the weight attached on the other end of the rope come flying up, which sends Tommy down into the water.
> 
> Johnny rushes over to the edge of the dock from his end, looks in the direction and sees Tommy sinking to the bottom, ?Uh oh, that's gonna leave a mark.? Johnny watches as the Bronze Wetsuit guy punches the dock, and then hops on his weird motorcycle and drives off into the night, which prompts Johnny to start laughing like a madman, ?BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Was that guy suppose to be a hero? Some fucking hero, didn't even bother to try rescuing Chaos.? Johnny's laugh died down into a grin, ?Oh well, a smart guy would've done the same.? Johnny turned his attention back to his work, pulling out a box of matches, and striking one of the matches across the box, lighting a flame.
> 
> ?Good ol' Gotham City docks.? Johnny grins to himself, ?That idiot should've stuck around, he would have witnessed a fine show.? Johnny tossed the match towards the ground, and turned to start walking away, ?Now the fireworks will begin.?



SHING! A knife flies through the air and passes by the match, putting out the flame. "Now now... That wouldn't be any fun would it?" Chaos turns his head to the side and pats the other, waters splashes to the ground as he does so. "Whoo-Boy! What a swim!" He laughs. "Oh, If it isn't O'l Johnny boy! How long has it been hmm? Like my new look? I call it, Clown-a-dine! Ain't that a kicker? HAHAHAHAHAHA!" He looks at the ground and notices his hat on the floor. "Well, i wondered where i put that thing!" He reaches down, dusts it off and puts it back on. "You've gotta keep some class don't you Johnny boy?" He grins.


Previously- Before The Bronze eagle officially left-

Chaos was underwater and sinking fast, he reached into his pocket and grabbed a knife, cutting the rope from his ankle. "HAHAHAHAHA!" His laugh is muffled by the water, but he managed to swim to the surface before loss of oxygen claimed him. As he got up, he noticed his old friend Johnny pouring some kerosene on the dock. He couldn't have that though, his bike was on the dock after all!

Currently-

"Now Johnny boy! How bout you and me have a little chat huh?" He laughs and smiles. "For old times sake." The smile quickly turns into a scowl.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> SHING! A knife flies through the air and passes by the match, putting out the flame. "Now now... That wouldn't be any fun would it?" Chaos turns his head to the side and pats the other, waters splashes to the ground as he does so. "Whoo-Boy! What a swim!" He laughs. "Oh, If it isn't O'l Johnny boy! How long has it been hmm? Like my new look? I call it, Clown-a-dine! Ain't that a kicker? HAHAHAHAHAHA!" He looks at the ground and notices his hat on the floor. "Well, i wondered where i put that thing!" He reaches down, dusts it off and puts it back on. "You've gotta keep some class don't you Johnny boy?" He grins.
> 
> 
> Previously- Before The Bronze eagle officially left-
> ...


 

Johnny turned around to see Tommy, and his eyes went wide with surprise until he eyed the knife Tommy had thrown, which obviously put out the flame on his match, then turned his attention back to Tommy once he heard Tommy mention his new look was called Clown-a-dine, and Johnny noticed that the white complexion, which he had originally thought to be makeup, didn't run off of Tommy's skin at all, in addition to that Tommy's attitude seemed to be, how should he put it, different from the way he remembered the guy.

“So that's not just makeup on your skin? Yeesh, I really don't want to know and yet I'm curious about what happened to you since we last saw each other.” Johnny grinned a little bit, “Oh, that was your hat down there, I didn't have the darnedest clue.” Johnny laughed when Tommy mentioned he needed to keep some class, “Class? Never heard of the word before, sorry that one don't exist in my vocabulary.” Johnny listened as Tommy mentioned they should have a chat for old times sake, and noticed the smile quickly turning into a scowl.

“I don't suppose this conversation is going to end on good terms, eh?” Johnny's face became passive, not really showing much emotion, “So what do you want to chat about, Tommy, or should I call you Chaos now?”


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Johnny turned around to see Tommy, and his eyes went wide with surprise until he eyed the knife Tommy had thrown, which obviously put out the flame on his match, then turned his attention back to Tommy once he heard Tommy mention his new look was called Clown-a-dine, and Johnny noticed that the white complexion, which he had originally thought to be makeup, didn't run off of Tommy's skin at all, in addition to that Tommy's attitude seemed to be, how should he put it, different from the way he remembered the guy.
> 
> ?So that's not just makeup on your skin? Yeesh, I really don't want to know and yet I'm curious about what happened to you since we last saw each other.? Johnny grinned a little bit, ?Oh, that was your hat down there, I didn't have the darnedest clue.? Johnny laughed when Tommy mentioned he needed to keep some class, ?Class? Never heard of the word before, sorry that one don't exist in my vocabulary.? Johnny listened as Tommy mentioned they should have a chat for old times sake, and noticed the smile quickly turning into a scowl.
> 
> ?I don't suppose this conversation is going to end on good terms, eh?? Johnny's face became passive, not really showing much emotion, ?So what do you want to chat about, Tommy, or should I call you Chaos now??



"Johnny, Johnny, Johnny." Tommy shakes his head and steps over to his old and dear friend. "You see, I had a dream! A dream that some might call mad, but then again who doesn't have mad dreams! Hahahahahahahahaha!" He pats Johnny on the back. "Well then, You see it all happened a few days ago, i was walking around when i found it! The jokers hideout! you know how awestruck i was? Very Johnny,Very. But you see, there was a problem... i was walking on this catwalk and BLAMO!" He claps his hands together. "I fell into a vat of liquid joker gas!" 

He laughed a bit and then grabbed Johnny by the collar. "Now what made you think it was a GOOD idea to burn down these docks JOHNNY BOY?!" He growled. "You see, I have a versatile clientele, while i might not seem like the type, i do respect something. That things money, I need it right now. It takes money to make my empire of comedy Johnny!" He laughs and turns to his bike. "Now then, I don't want you messin round these docks anymore Johnny boy, Or i might come hunting you." He hopped onto his bike and stepped on the gas. "WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Johnny, Johnny, Johnny." Tommy shakes his head and steps over to his old and dear friend. "You see, I had a dream! A dream that some might call mad, but then again who doesn't have mad dreams! Hahahahahahahahaha!" He pats Johnny on the back. "Well then, You see it all happened a few days ago, i was walking around when i found it! The jokers hideout! you know how awestruck i was? Very Johnny,Very. But you see, there was a problem... i was walking on this catwalk and BLAMO!" He claps his hands together. "I fell into a vat of liquid joker gas!"
> 
> He laughed a bit and then grabbed Johnny by the collar. "Now what made you think it was a GOOD idea to burn down these docks JOHNNY BOY?!" He growled. "You see, I have a versatile clientele, while i might not seem like the type, i do respect something. That things money, I need it right now. It takes money to make my empire of comedy Johnny!" He laughs and turns to his bike. "Now then, I don't want you messin round these docks anymore Johnny boy, Or i might come hunting you." He hopped onto his bike and stepped on the gas. "WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"



Johnny listened to Tommy as he mentions that he had a dream, which some people might call mad, but then he mentioned who didn't have mad dreams, and Johnny could attest to that fact really, after all he believed that the world was nothing more than a chess board. Tommy went on to talk about he had found the Joker's hideout a few days ago, which caused Johnny's eyes to widen a little bit, and he could understand the awestruck feeling that Tommy had. Tommy then mentioned that there was a problem, that he had been walking along the catwalk, and that he fell into a vat of liquid gas.

“Ouch, sounds painful.” Johnny commented before Tommy grabbed him by the collar, “I do certain things on my own, outside of the Mafia's jurisdiction, I don't have any connections to the docks, I honestly didn't know you had connections to these docks, otherwise I wouldn't have tried to burn em down, you know me Tommy, I'm the Trickster after all, the guy who makes everyone else trust him, and then turns his back on them, but I ain't ever done that to you.” Johnny then watched as Tommy turned to his bike, however he hadn't let go of him, “Hey Tommy, you know..” Before Johnny could get another world in, Tommy suddenly hopped onto the bike, “Hey Tommy, this ain't funny!” Tommy then  pressed down on the bike petal, and went flying down the street while still holding onto him.

“WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING MAN?!” Johnny yelled as he flew along the side of the bike, still being held onto by his collar, and then his head started skidding across the ground slighty, “Ugh, Oof, Ack, Ghack, Oop, Agh, Fwoit, Zord, Tabolds.” Johnny said these lines every time his head skidded across the ground, “DID YOUR TRIP TO THE GAS VAULT TURN YOU INSANE TOMMY?!” Johnny yelled as Tommy continued speeding down the street while holding onto him, laughing all the way.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2010)

Mion.

The riot was now in full flow, the guards could do little until they got reinforcements. Everyone knew that took 7 minutes. A lot could happen in 7 minutes.

Mion snatched the knife from Fiona's hand and pushed her way past the feral women. She grabbed one by the hair and smashed her head off her rising knee, then flinging the limp body to thhe ground. Another woman made a beeline for Mion's neck, but before she knew it, she was folded over double as her solar plexus was struck and the back of her neck had an elbow hit it.

"Fuck off!" Mion growled and pushed past more. Janey was right there, beating the shit out of someone. With a devilish strength, the half asian girl summoned all her power to her legs and charged like a raging bull, finding little slivers of space in the crowd. Her knife in her right hand, her left hand grabbed her short blonde hair from the top, lifted her head backwards and with one easy motion, sliced open her neck. 

"Should have joined me you fucking bitch!" she growked in her ear. The two generals of that group looked at Mion and nodded. They were with her now, which was evident as they did nothing to stop her. They would be rewarded. However, her more immediate concern was the guard on the upper level who pointed at Mion. Shit, I've been spotted. She sighed, knowing that there would be a beat down for her, an especially brutal one, which they could blame on the riots. Fuck it, if she was going down, then she might as well go for the jackpot.

Lucy was about 20 yards away. The big fish. She was hoping it would have been a bit more built up. She realised that whilst she was away, her crew would get seven shades of shit beat out of them, she looked at her newest recruits. 

"Not the start I'd wanted for you guys, but I'm going for Lucy. You ready to take some shit?" Mion shouted the rhetoric question. 

"We'll cover you." they said. Great. She had one shot at this, Lucy's goons would never let her get close enough to her to do what she just did to Janey. Sandy and Kate, proved their quality and sheilded Mion so that she had a clear uninterrupted shot. She held the knife, tossed it up in the air, caught the hilt and then threw the weapon at Lucy. 

She never even knew what hit her. 

The knife impaled her brain, from the side of the head. Mion raised her fist in the air, looked at the guard and raised her middle finger to her. "Fuck yeahhh!" she screamed, just as Lucy's gang stopped theirs as their charismatic leader dropped dead. Janey's blood was getting all over Mion's feet, she loved it and laughed. 

"You see that? You see that?! I'm the fucking Queen here bitches! Me! Mion! You better fall in line or I'm gonna straight up murder you!" she screamed out, there was a mix of outrage and cheers. The riot intensified. 

7 minutes were up. Here came the boys, with sheilds and their dildo batons in their hands. Mion pushed past the girls that were running away from the constant beating of the hard wooden sticks and headed straight for them

"C'mon break the Queen if you can! You can't kill the Shinigami!" Mion said diving for them and being assaulted by the batons. One after the other they struck her body. She managed to kick one guy in the nuts and rip one guys helmet off, however soon the pain was too much and her body gave in, though her mind was a seething mass of rage and violence. This was her day.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Johnny listened to Tommy as he mentions that he had a dream, which some people might call mad, but then he mentioned who didn't have mad dreams, and Johnny could attest to that fact really, after all he believed that the world was nothing more than a chess board. Tommy went on to talk about he had found the Joker's hideout a few days ago, which caused Johnny's eyes to widen a little bit, and he could understand the awestruck feeling that Tommy had. Tommy then mentioned that there was a problem, that he had been walking along the catwalk, and that he fell into a vat of liquid gas.
> 
> ?Ouch, sounds painful.? Johnny commented before Tommy grabbed him by the collar, ?I do certain things on my own, outside of the Mafia's jurisdiction, I don't have any connections to the docks, I honestly didn't know you had connections to these docks, otherwise I wouldn't have tried to burn em down, you know me Tommy, I'm the Trickster after all, the guy who makes everyone else trust him, and then turns his back on them, but I ain't ever done that to you.? Johnny then watched as Tommy turned to his bike, however he hadn't let go of him, ?Hey Tommy, you know..? Before Johnny could get another world in, Tommy suddenly hopped onto the bike, ?Hey Tommy, this ain't funny!? Tommy then  pressed down on the bike petal, and went flying down the street while still holding onto him.
> 
> ?WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING MAN?!? Johnny yelled as he flew along the side of the bike, still being held onto by his collar, and then his head started skidding across the ground slighty, ?Ugh, Oof, Ack, Ghack, Oop, Agh, Fwoit, Zord, Tabolds.? Johnny said these lines every time his head skidded across the ground, ?DID YOU TRIP TO THE GAS VAULT TURN YOU INSANE TOMMY?!? Johnny yelled as Tommy continued speeding down the street while holding onto him, laughing all the way.



Chaos looked behind him at Johnny. "Oh? Are you still here? I thought i got rid of you! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughs loudly and pulls Johnny onto the back of the bike. "There ya go Johnny boy!" He continues to barrel down the streets with reckless abandon. "Yah know! It's true! The dip might have made me a little off!" He turns sharply and heads towards an office building. 


Elsewhere- 

"BOSS!!!" A punked out man wearing a white skull pin rushes into a building. "BOSS!!!" He shouts again. "What?" Jimmy MArrow, Aka White Skull, sits in a chair inside a rather nice looking office. "It's... It's your brother..." Jimmy blinks "My brother?" the man just nods. "He's... He's been... attacked Jimmy!" Jimmy sits back and laces his fingers together. "That so?" The man nods. "Y..yeah...." He gulps. "Who." The words did not come as a question, but an order. "The Rising flames sir!" Jimmy nods. "Alright."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 11, 2010)

Dmitri saw Natalie turn the block, clearly since he wasn't called for help and she had finish in less than an hour; she did an excellent job. He waved at her from inside the car, Natalie saw him wave and she smiled back. She came inside the car and sat down in the passenger's seat.

"So, how did it go?" Dmitri asked his wife as he watched her reach in back to grab her folded up black dress.

"It went alright. I ended up killing the five guys and I took the knives with me," Natalie said as she took off her black coat, trying not to hit Dmitri in the arm.

"Really, you'd think there be more," Dmitri said as he continued to watch her.

"Yeah I know. I was hoping for a bit of a challenge, you know?" Natalie said as she slipped the black dress on.

"I see. You always were the kind of person who loved a good challenge. So anything else I should know?" Dmitri asked as he began to pull away from the street curb and onto the road.

"Yeah, I got paid. Well, not exactly like that. Just more of I saw a wad of money on the table and took it. So I say we go grab a quick bite to eat and then continue our duties for tonight," Natalie said as she buckled her seat belt.

"Okay then," Dmitri said as he focused on driving. Natalie sighed and looked out the window.

*Another part of Gotham City*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqwcw3tsSKY[/YOUTUBE]



Wind blew past the girl's blonde hair. The girl was driving a vespa with a rainbow pattern on it, it was colorful just as she liked it. The girl was known to society as Lucy Crepuscule, though when she was out at night she prefered the name Pandora more.

Tonight she wanted to test out her new sledgehammer. She modified it so it made cute little squeaky toy noises when ever it hit something or someone. Lucy always had a dark sense of humor. Lucy pulled into an alleyway and continued to drive down it. She reached the end of it which pulled out on to another road. She turned onto the road and continued to drive.

She was thinking about who to test it on. A bum? Nah, for some reason she was feeling nice towards the bum community tonight. Maybe she'd beat one another night. She pulled into another alleyway and parked her colorful vespa. She took off her helmet and put it over the handle bars. She saw a punk coming toward her. Perfect! She had her test dummy.

"Why hello there girly," the punk said to her. Lucy looked at him with a spaced out look.

"Oh hi," Lucy said as she stood up.

"Hey! Don't act so high and mighty with me!" the man shouted at her as he grabbed hold of her left shoulder. Lucy looked at his hand and then at him.

"Please get your hand off of me please," Lucy calmly said as she looked at it again. The man slyly smiled at her.

"Oh you don't like that?" he asked as he put his other hand on her shoulder and pulled her in to kiss her. Lucy stared at him wide eyed ad she pulled out her pepperspray and aimed for his eyes. He instantly pushed away as he screamed in agony. Lucy then pulled out her sledgehammer and hit him in the leg. He screamed even more as he felt the pain surge through him. He also heard the hammer let out a squeaky toy noise.

"What the fuck?!" he shouted at her. Lucy stared down at him coldly as she hit his other leg with the sledgehammer.

"You bitch!" he screamed in agony. Lucy laughed at him.

"Holy crap! Your a weak little thing," Lucy said cheerfully as she then kicked him in the stomach. He coughed up spit from shock. Lucy knelt over him as she saw the gun in his back pocket.

"Oh you won't be needing this," she said as she pulled it out of the pocket and chucked it over at a dumpster watching it slide underneath it. She took her sledgehammer and slammed it into his arm and watched him scream somemore. She then kicked him a hard a few more times.

"Jeez! You're just so pathetic! You're letting a dainty girl like me pound the shit out of you!" Lucy yelled at him as she kept kicking him in the stomach. She was getting kind of pissed off at this guy for not even bothering to fight back. At least she knew that her sledgehammer worked decently.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Another part of Gotham City*


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> As he was driving to the complex an odd sound caught his ear. "A squeaky toy? Followed by a scream of agony? How interesting!" He quickly stopped his motorcycle, causing the back end to lift up and launch Johnny off the seat. "FAREWELL JOHNNY BOY!" Chaos waved as he drove off. "I've got a date with a rabid doggie! Hahahahahahaha!" He laughed as he drove away. Though, when he arrived at the scene it wasn't exactly what he expected. "Oh my, oh my." He put a hand under his chin. "Such a polite little girl shouldn't be wielding such a violent weapon... Well, not improperly at least! WAHAHAHA!" He let out a laugh and hopped off his bike.
> 
> "Lemme see that for a second girly, I'll show you how really make a man scream." He took the sledge hammer from her and raised it into the air. "Oooh~ So~ Heavy~" He began to stumble around before the hammer fell down and hit the mans legs, causing Tommy to raise into the air a bit. "AUURGH!" The man screams. "Hey... I didn't even hear the bones crack. It was just a squeak." He seemed upset for a second. "I'll take ten! wahahahahahaha!" He laughs loudly. "Nnngh... you... You're... you're that chaos guy right?" The punk coughs. "Come on... I'm small time... don't do this.... please..."
> 
> Chaos raises a hand to his ear. "Sorry lad, i couldn't hear you. Your bones are making this irritating grinding noise. Heaahahahahaha!"



When Lucy first heard the polite girl comment she automatically turned around to see a guy that bared some resembalance to the Joker. The reason why she thought some was because the color scheme wasn't right. Though before she could say anything to him, he took her sledgehammer out of her hands. He then mentioned how he was going to show Lucy how to really make a man scream.

Lucy just decided it'd be better to stand back and watch. Besides she wanted to watch this guy go at the other guy. Lucy enjoyed watching the scene in front of her. She then heard the punk mention that the other guy was that chaos guy. This peaked Lucy's interest, clearly the Joker look alike had some kind of reputation already. Well whatever the case was watching the punk get the shit beaten out of him, was making Lucy feel quite amused and not to mention she found it quite funny.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2010)

Mion

The guards dragged her severely bruised body and tossed her unceremoniusly into the dark isolated cell. 

"My gran hit me harder than that!" Mion shouted as the door slammed shut. She sighed and sat down on the bed, grimacing as she felt a bruise on her hip "And get me a motherfucking doctor! I know my rights!"

She ran her fingers through her hair and smiled, which hurt her busted lip, but endured it. Her crew was going to suffer a lot she knew that she could only hope that there weren't too many fatalities. She had not only started the riot but had also created a large vacuum. Beth was now the top bitch, despite Mion's earlier claims. The rest of Lucy's crew was going to get fucked up without her protection. Shower times would be interesting, she almost wanted to take part.

"Hey! where's my docto...." the door's lock was undone and the hevy steel door was opened. There stood Dr Hope. "Oh for fuck's sake, can I see a real doctor!?" Mion snapped

"Calm down, I'm here to help. I did do medicine, I just specialised in psychiatry. Here let me take a look at you." she said smiling irritatingly.

"Fine." Mion stood up and started to strip off.

"Oh! uh.. guards, you may leave, we'll be fine." Destiny said hurridely as she tried to usher the guards out.

"Ach, they've seen it before. haven't you boys?" Mion grabbed her breasts and shook them, the guards looked away sheepishly. "Besides, I guarantee you don't want to be left in a room alone with me. Still, I'm in a pretty good mood today so maybe you'll be fine."

Destiny hesitated and then let the guards remain in the room. Mion stripped down to her underwear and sat on the bed. She approached Mion with the medical bag and knelt down to open it. Mion smiled, enjoying the view of her kneeling.

"So, what made you cause that riot?" she asked as she took out the bandage.

"Seriously doc, just patch me up and get out. I'm not in the mood." Mion said dismissively

"It's my job and....I want to help you. You don't have to be like this." she said applying the antiseptic. Her face was at Mion's left arm, who had a quick smell of her hair. It smelled like girly flowery shampoo.

"Your hair smells nice." Mion said in a flirtateous manner

"Mion! I warned you about this last time." she said glaring at her

"Oh? and are you going to spank my naughty bottom for not listening to you? You guys would like to see that wouldn't you lads?" she purred. The doctor stood up, took some bandage and antiseptic out and left it on the bed. 

"Treat yourself!" she said a blush streaking across her face. Mion laughed as she walked away. 

"Oh come on doc! It'll be fun. You, me, these two guys. You haven't lived until you had one up your..."

"Enough Mion!" she said completely red faced as she ran out the room, the guards followed her out, all the while ogling Mion in her underwear. The door closed and she looked at the bandages. She was used to treating her self, though tearing the bandages with teeth was a pain in the ass. She sighed and went to work patching herself up


Vergil.

The air was hot with the fires that surrounded the areas. He cared not for the screaming in buildings or the wounded on the street. His eyes were fixated on the two gangs that were in a heavy shootout, one side taking cover in a restaurant, the other behind a truck. Vergil watched. Most of them were idiots, just firing blindly with no composure or skill. 

One man though stood out. He was mobile, quick and athletic. He dived from place to place, perhaps riding his luck but making up for it by putting his gun to good use. Vergil stood watching him in silence. His movements reminded him of the captive in the basement. His twin brother. 

He wondered why he had kept him locked up there. By all rights he should just kill him and be done with it. Was some pesky brotherly affection getting in the way? It had only been 2 days since he had been captured, though he used that term loosely. Really Vergil had found him lying face down in some garbage, with a bottle of whiskey. The two had always had a deadly rivalry going on and it seemed like the most opportune way to finish it. A simple stab to the back and it would have been over. 

That, would have been most unsatisfying, Vergil thought. No, he would beat him in battle, not like a cowardly assassin. He would give him a sword today and they would settle it once and for all. 

Vergil's eyes soaked up everything about the battle infront of him. That one man seemed to pose the greatest challenge. He inhaled and then exhaled walking slowly, with little killing intent, masking his presence. The men were too fixated on each other to notice a man simply strolling.

First, the cannon fodder. He had reached the front of the truck and looked at the men firing their toys on the tail end. We quietly walked up behind one of them.

"You should be more aware of your surroundings." The thug turned around just in time to see the silver blade hit his eyes and slicing clean through his head. He fell in a lifeless heap. Vergil flicked the blood off the sword and resheathed it. One of the thugs friends had now seen his fellow gang member fall at Vergil's hands. His gun, shifted it's aim from his opponents to Vergil. Before the aim was complete, the swordsman was already within striking distance. This time Yamato disarmed him, literally, the arm being lopped off and the gun, still gripped in the hand, falling to the ground. He screamed, Vergil did no more, the artery had been severed and blood poured out into the atmosphere.

Finally, his intended opponent noticed him. He raced to him, Vergil, once again coolly spinning the sword around to clean the blood off and putting it back in the scabbard. 

The man's movements were erratic, moving from side to side. He jumped, bounced off the side of a car all the while shooting at Vergil. Vergil opened the door of the truck, the bullets crashing into it, and the silver haired warrior jumped up onto the first step on the vehicle. Yamato was unsheathed, but this time the door was the target as his opponent ran towards him. The sword sliced the door at the hinges in one swift motion, Vergil kicking it as it fell. The door flew off and landed straight into the running man. 

Vergil leaped off the truck, the sword being replaced into the sheath and then quickly redrawn with venom. The man who was on the ground, managed to get the door off his body, only to be greeted with Yamato piercing through his skull.

Victory, but a hardly satisfying one. The Yakuza died on the spot, the Italians celebrated. Vergil simply cleaned his sword and made his way home.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kiya...*

The blond sat thoughtful for a few minutes.  'Was she right?' Kiya swiveled in her chair and looked at the woman she called boss, friend, and had become like a mother to her.  'Have I devoted to much time to this?'  she watched as the others packed up their stuff and began to shut down for the night, under the  doctor's watchful eye.

“Right.  See you guys tomorrow.” Dr. Lewinski said hanging up her lab coat and grabbing her purse.  Turning she looked directly at Kiya.  “Maybe try getting some exercise.  That would at least help keep you limber in case you do meet someone.”  she laughed as the younger woman blushed and left, the others laughing right behind her.

“Why did she have to bring that up?” Kiya looked up at the ceiling exasperated then she had to chuckle herself.  “Fine...” she muttered closing down her stuff and heading to hang up her own lab coat.  With the white coat off and hanging from a hook it exposed her own clothes.  She wore a snug black skirt that ended just above the knees and a white blouse that was slightly tight across the chest. 

Grabbing her bag she headed toward her car.  The tapping of her dress shoes echoed down the corridor as she walked.  In no time she made it to the lobby and nodded at the security guard behind the desk.  “Night Charlie.” she smiled at the older man as she pulled out her keys.

“Night Kiya.”  Charlie smiled in return and began to stand.  “Need me to walk out with you?  Things have gotten pretty bad out there lately.”

“No.  You sit back and relax I will be fine.”  Kiya waved her keys with the pepper spray on it.

“Alright...” he said but he hesitated for a moment.  “A bit of advice?”

“Sure Charlie.”

“You might want to carry something a little stronger than that.”  Charlie pointed at the pepper spray.  “With Batman gone, things have gotten really bad.  Maybe a gun would be better...”  at seeing her eyes widen he hurriedly finished his statement.  “Or maybe just a self-defense type class.  Just a suggestion...”  he took off his hat and rubbed his silver hair with anxiety.

“Thanks for your concern Charlie.  Dr.  Lewinski said I needed to get out.  Maybe I will do just that.”  She smiled so he knew she didn't take offense.

“You do just that.”  He said with a smile and sat back down.  “Drive safe.”

With a nod Kiya walked out the door and to her car.  The bright green vehicle sparkled, alone in the artificial light of the parking lot.  She didn't waste time and hurriedly got into the vehicle.  “Well I guess it is official.”  Kiya had to laugh at herself, she hadn't realized she had become so engrossed in her research and job.  

The decision finally made, the great engine roared into life and Kiya headed for the Dojo she sees everyday on the way to work.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> When Lucy first heard the polite girl comment she automatically turned around to see a guy that bared some resembalance to the Joker. The reason why she thought some was because the color scheme wasn't right. Though before she could say anything to him, he took her sledgehammer out of her hands. He then mentioned how he was going to show Lucy how to really make a man scream.
> 
> Lucy just decided it'd be better to stand back and watch. Besides she wanted to watch this guy go at the other guy. Lucy enjoyed watching the scene in front of her. She then heard the punk mention that the other guy was that chaos guy. This peaked Lucy's interest, clearly the Joker look alike had some kind of reputation already. Well whatever the case was watching the punk get the shit beaten out of him, was making Lucy feel quite amused and not to mention she found it quite funny.



"You see Lambchop, This is how you make a man scream." He states very mater-of-factually. "You see, I work for the mob and often you have to take up unsettling jobs." He grinned. "So you really need to learn how to make em laugh!" He swings the sledge hammer again down on the mans femur bone. "GGGGUHAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" He screams out in pain. "See! WAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughs loudly and hands the sledgehammer back to the girl. "Now then, Why don't you give it a try! Swing it hard now! We don't wanna miss. That would just be rude. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You see Lambchop, This is how you make a man scream." He states very mater-of-factually. "You see, I work for the mob and often you have to take up unsettling jobs." He grinned. "So you really need to learn how to make em laugh!" He swings the sledge hammer again down on the mans femur bone. "GGGGUHAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" He screams out in pain. "See! WAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughs loudly and hands the sledgehammer back to the girl. "Now then, Why don't you give it a try! Swing it hard now! We don't wanna miss. That would just be rude. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"



Lucy listened intently to the chaos guy as he gave his "lesson". The chaos guy then handed it back her sledgehammer. She smiled maliciously as she raised her hammer up high and slammed down hard on the punk's "chesnuts". The punk then screamed loudly in pain as Lucy raised the hammer up high again and this time had the hammer hit down hard on his other femur bone.

"This is fun," Lucy said as she giggled while listening to the punk scream in agonizing pain.

"My name is Lucy by the way, but you're more than welcome to call me Pandora," Lucy said politely to the chaos guy as she raised the hammer again and this time his the punk's knee cap. Yet again the man screamed in pain.

"Oh! I think I may of heard a bit of a crack on that one," Lucy said sounding quite amused.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Lucy listened intently to the chaos guy as he gave his "lesson". The chaos guy then handed it back her sledgehammer. She smiled maliciously as she raised her hammer up high and slammed down hard on the punk's "chesnuts". The punk then screamed loudly in pain as Lucy raised the hammer up high again and this time had the hammer hit down hard on his other femur bone.
> 
> "This is fun," Lucy said as she giggled while listening to the punk scream in agonizing pain.
> 
> ...



"Hmmmm... Pandora.... The girl who let Chaos into the world.." He rubbed his chin. "Hahahahahahaha! I love the name girlie! There's only one problem." He looked her over. "You see... You're not really DRESSED for this line of work, more like a book clerk or something... We need to get you some better threads if you're gonna be Pandora." The punk laid on the ground still coughing and hacking. "Oh you're still alive? Well my boy... Can't have you looking so sad." He pulled a dagger from his jacket. "Come on then..... Let's SMILE."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2010)

Blackgate, Isolation Ward

*"Oh my."*A voice was heard in the hallway of the female's isolation ward of Blackgate. The familiarity of the voice and tone caused Dr. Hope to pause.
*"I must say, even though it was purely an audio performance it was quite enticing, what I wouldn't have given to be a fly on that wall."*Nate smirked. The hatch on his cell door was open, he could just see a little into the hallway, not even enough to see Doctor Hope or the guards that accompanied her but at least he could hear enough what was going on in the hallway and the cell next to him.

*"If it wasn't for the fact that I find self gratification useless, I would've had some fantastic material to entertain myself, the image of my past crush and undoubtedly a future crush making sweet love to one another."*He sighed deeply.*"But dear doctor, I suppose there is no chance you would be able to do me a favor and bring me some books to read, this place is torture for such a great mind like mine, as you can probably imagine."* There was nothing to experience or challenge him in here, overhearing that scene a little while ago was the most fun he had in hours since sitting in that cell.*"At this point something as menial as those vampire teen books would suffice, and you can imagine how desperate I must be if I'm willing to stoop to that level."
*
"Nathaniel, I'm afraid I can't bring you anything."She was still a bit shaken up by Mion's words, she made sure to keep her defenses up. Nate was just as likely to attack her personally as Mion was. But an idea started to form in her head.
*
"I don't like being called that, I believe I informed you of that."*Nate replied.

"I'm sorry, what would you like me to call you instead?"She was thinking of how she was going to propose her idea to Nathan, but as difficult as he was desperate enough to go along with, if just to break the monotony of solitary. If she could just appeal to his arrogant and prideful side.

*"I'm unsure, I'm still giving it some thought but just call me doctor for now."*

"Well doctor then it is, though I'm afraid that I recently discovered the process had been initiated to take away your license now that you have been identified." She knew she was taking a risk here, but she had little way of bringing him off his game and she needed to that for her plan to work.

*"I see." *Though he replied casually, to her it seemed all too obvious this information upset him. He took great pride in his status, and while he could care less if he would or would not be legally able to practice medicine, the fact someone committee would dare to  insult him like that.

"But I don't think you are lost doctor, as a matter of fact I believe you could help me with Mion over here."Hope played her card. "Certainly you should be able to provide some insight I would be unable to provide, would you be willing to assist me in a session?"

Nate smirked, he didn't even want to think about it but he knew he had to be getting played but he decided not to dwell on it. The enjoyment this request brought was simply too great for him to brush aside, a challenge like this was just what needed in this situation.*"It would be my pleasure, but I wonder what dear Mion would think of this proposal?"*He asked his neighbor.*"If you don't mind calling me that?"*

Destiny started to become nervous again, she was relieved Nate accepted the proposal as easily as she figured but odds were that Mion would want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2010)

Mion heard the guards opening the door, just as she had finished patching herself up.

"A little late to come help me..." Mion started

"Shut up! The doc wants to see you again. Interview room 5." The guard said venomously. Mion went quiet and stared at the guard, who angrily looked back at her. She looked at the number on the uniform.

"Well Mr 92134, I shall be sure to track you down and slice your fucking eyes out," she held out her hands as he approached to put the cuffs on her. She glared at him as he moved closer and closer, her icy stare sending a clear message that he was going to die. Juust as he looked down at her hands to put the cuffs on, Mion made a sudden movement towards him. The guard leapt back and pulled his taser out. Mion burst out into uncontrollable laughter

"Ah shit you're just a pussy! You're my little bitch aren't you. In fact your fucking name is Susan from now on." The guard behind him sniggered and Mion winked at him. 

"H..just fucking move!" Susan yelled. Mion did so 

"But I'm still gonna fucking kill you, bitch." she said coldly as she walked past him. The voice was serious and sounded more like a promise than a threat.

The little asian was escorted down the corridor and put into the white room. It had a tape recorder on the desk and Mion stared at the empty chairs infront of her. "Two? That's all I need."

Destiny walked in with an asian looking guy with black hair and a slight frame. Mion scanned him up and down. Physically he really wasn't that much, mostly skin and bones. His face though was a different matter. Having been surrounded by criminals for most of her life, she knew one when she saw one. It was all about the eyes. Destiny's were full of sickeningly sweet optimism and happy happy joy joy. This guy though, his eyes were like hers. Cold, troubled, hateful. 

What was this all about?

"Doc! I'm hurt," she pouted insincerely, "I tell you that I'd be willing to have you as my little sex slave and you bring along a guy. Is this to make me jealous? Or maybe you're trying to set us up." She batted her eyes at the mysterious man mockingly, "How about it babe, think you can go one night with me?"

"For your information Mio..."

"Hush now Doc, I'm not sure I want to talk to you anymore." she said icily again. "Leaving me to tend to my own wounds, not very professional and it kinda put me in a bad mood."

"Shit, we're gonna get nowhere with her if she's like this..." Destiny said reaching for the tape recorder to switch it off.


Dante/Vergil

The room was dark and cold. That didn't bother him, what did bother him was the fact that he was sober again and there wasn't any booze around. He hated this; being sober. Thoughts of his little sister came into his head. She was only 15, her whole life spread out infront of her. The bullet was for him, but the idiot couldn't aim. Shot Rukia and now she's dead. 

He rubbed his face as he remembered. 

"Fuck Vergil let me out!" he shouted as he ran to the door and banged on it. He was fine to stay there whilst there was still whiskey in the bottle, now he needed to get out. "You heartless son of a bitch let me out!" the banging on the door lessened and he felt the tears drop from his eyes.

The door opened suddenly as Dante was on all fours, like a dog looking up at his master. Vergil looked down on him

"Foolish brother, how far you have fallen. Get up!" Vergil said evenly.

"You bastard! Rukia OUR sister is dead and you feel nothing!" he said through clenched teeth

"Why should I? The bullet wasn't meant for me." he said. Dante felt the rage in him spill over as he charged towards Vergil, who simply hit him back with the scabbard and kicked him back into the room. "You're not even worth my time anymore. You have lost. Stay in there and rot for all I care." He slammed the door shut and locked it again, Dante trying pathetically to break it down. In his prime he could have, but both of them knew he had gone.

"Sensei!" Dan said running in, "We have a new member looking to join." his face was red.

"Why are you flustered?" Vergil said immediately noting it.

"We..well, she's...uh...hot..." he said rubbing his said. Vergil hit him with the back of his hand, straight across the cheek.

"Do not lose focus. Ever. Or else you'll turn out to be a pathetic excuse for a human." his eyes looked towards the door where Dante was. There was a faint sobbing from behind the door. He saw Kiya behind Dan and breezed towards her, looking at her dead in the eye and attempting to avert her gaze from the cellar door

"Why do you want to learn martial arts? This to me is more important than your name." he asked shortly


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2010)

*Kiya...*

The classic car made its way down the road, engine purring as Kiya watched for the signs showing the Dojo.  She knew it was en-route to her home but she never cared to remember where exactly it was.  A sigh escaped her as she saw the heavy smoke trying to layer itself over the city, also attempting not to look when she passed by some emergency vehicles that seemed to be loading nothing more than body bags while no one was willing to give statements.

“I guess Charlie is right...”  She said driving a little further until she saw the sign.  “So this should appease everyone.” Kiya said firmly before grabbing her purse and exiting the vehicle.  Pausing for a moment she read the sign on the door to make sure it was still open then entered the establishment.  

A young man rushed up to her, asking if he could help her.  “Yes.  I would like to take some  lessons.”  she replied, he nodded vigorously beckoning for her to follow him.  They proceeded forward and Kiya had to admit she was amazed at the size of the building.  It was in pristine condition as if the owner would accept nothing less than perfection.  

Slightly nervous Kiya began to take the long braid out of her hair, brushing her fingers through the long silky masses of her almost platinum blonde hair.  She didn't miss a thing as her eyes continued to take in the different devices, mats, and weapons.  Then her escort began to speak to a very tall elegant looking man.  

"Sensei!" Dan said running in, "We have a new member looking to join." his face was red.

"Why are you flustered?" Vergil said immediately noting it.

"We..well, she's...uh...hot..." he said rubbing his said. Vergil hit him with the back of his hand, straight across the cheek.

"Do not lose focus. Ever. Or else you'll turn out to be a pathetic excuse for a human." his eyes looked towards the door where Dante was. There was a faint sobbing from behind the door. He saw Kiya behind Dan and breezed towards her, looking at her dead in the eye and attempting to avert her gaze from the cellar door

"Why do you want to learn martial arts? This to me is more important than your name." he asked shortly.

The man before her surprised Kiya a bit.  She had never been into a Dojo, instead she thought of the many karate based movies her father and brother made her suffer through.  The Sensei were always stern but sweet and caring.  This man seemed harsh and cold but she figured it was only first impressions, she didn't know him and it just might be the way he starts things.  

His pace was quick until he stood in front of her, his gaze never wavering from her eyes.  For a moment Kiya was intimidated by this man but then she straightened her back and stared back at him, her eyes never leaving his.  “I want to learn how to defend myself.” Kiya said with enthusiasm and determination, a short straight answer is what she figured would be best.  

It was then she heard the soft sobs coming from behind the man.  'It's none of my business...' Kiya thought to herself but couldn't help her eyes from moving behind the white haired man before her and the room he had come out of.  “I...is someone injured?  Can I help?” she asked, unfortunately letting her softer nature come through.



*Serena/Darla...*

It took awhile before Serena's anger and betrayal were spent.  A broken lamp, couple of overturned chairs, books and magazines laid strewn about the floor.  The woman sat on the couch, her breathing hard, and her hand searching for something else to throw.  Unfortunately for her, not even the cushions remained on the sofa.  “Damn him...” Serena whimpered but tears fell no longer.  

A few moments later a loud knocking came from her front door.  The sound held an enthusiasm and pattern that could mean it was no one other than Darla.  “Coming!”  Serena growled pulling herself off the sofa and unlocking the door.  

“Hiya!”  The bubbly blonde bounded in behind her.  “I brought Dinner!”  she held up a couple of bags.  The smell of fried chicken wafting from behind the paper.  

“Yummy.”  Serena said flatly before heading into the small kitchen to get plates.

“What's wrong with you?”  Darla asked setting the bags down on the small dining room table.  Not acknowledging the creatures hanging around the apartment.  The first few times she visited they bothered her, downright scared her.  But, now they were like someone else owning dogs and cats that you don't try and pet.

“Batman died.”  She set the plates down and sat across from the other woman, not even watching as she unpacked the bags.

“I had heard that.  But, so what?”  Darla asked before grabbing a wrapped sandwich.

“Did you hear it was that Wayne guy?”

“Yeah.  Should have figured he was rich.”  

“I feel betrayed.  It's not right...to pretend to love the night then...POW!  Haha on you I love the sun!”  Serena looked disgusted as she picked up a chicken leg and peeled some meat off for the large black rat that sat on the table next to them.  

“Never thought about it that way.”  Darla said opening the wrap and exposing the 'burger' she was holding.  It was nothing more than chicken, bacon, cheese, and some kind of sauce.

“Ugh...how can you eat those things?”  Serena looked at it with true disgust, while the huge rat decided  the new thing was more up his alley.  “Oh go ahead Ricky.”  Serena leaned back and took another bite.  

Darla looked down at the rat and stroked him a few times before pulling out another one.  “I guess I will just have seconds of something else.”  She giggled loudly before unwrapping it before the rat, whose eyes grew huge with excitement.  The two ate vigorously while Serena sat back contemplated what she wanted to do that night.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2010)

Vergil

His eyes remained cool as he looked at Kiya, which was a good thing for Dan whose eyes kept glancing at her. He was looking forward to doing the stretches with her. Vergil had no interest in such matters, instead his interests lay in the sword.

He was satisfied with Kiyas answer, she wasn't a person that wanted to be like something she had seen on TV. She would take up the sport for the purest of reasons.

"Excellent. We have a trial period to see if this is a good fit for you." Vergil saw Kiya look at the door and then ask about it.

"He is beyond help. A shell of a once worthy opponent." He looked at Kiyas figure, though it was in such a clinical fashion, it was almost a medical exam "hmph I shall waive your fees if you can bring him back, you seem to have the body type that pleases him. Though he is beyond redemption, better just kill him and put it out of its misery." Vergil barely registered Dante as human anymore. "Talk to it through the door, if you need to see him then make sure he does not escape. Dan will help you. He's not dangerous, all his power is gone, I'm sure you could take him on your own"

Vergil didn't know why he was telling this new girl all of this. He wondered if deep down he wanted Dante to be saved, truly he was a fantastic opponent and his only equal in that respect. If he was to die, then it would be by his hand and none other. Perhaps a female voice would help him.

"Talk to Dan about your dojo uniform and your training blade. Come to me when you are ready." Vergil said turning and walking away, not wanting a discussion on the matter.

Dan stood awkwardly next to the blonde bombshell. "Uh...so...hi?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 13, 2010)

The joint session

As Nate was being led to his place the banter started, like before he was shackled to the floor again and was placed opposite of Mion. He observed quietly at first, only speaking up to halt Doctor Hope. *"No need for that doctor, things are going pretty much like I expected, you yourself are proving to be predictably sensitive."*He then added.*"But this is good for you, you lived a too sheltered life, I was not unlike that not long ago, but encounters like you will strengthen you."*

This wasn't going too well, now she was being attacked from two sides, but Nate really didn't mean it bad. He could see she was regretting this and only closer to shutting it down, so he quickly brought an end to his 'lecture'. *"Well obviously you're gonna need it here and at Arkham, but we're not here to analyze you."*He then focused on Mion.

*"Excuse the dear doctor, but you see this will be a bit off an unorthodox session.*"He paused briefly.*"But first I would like to introduce myself, in my past life I used to go by as Doctor Nathaniel Blackadder and for now that will suffice, even though I don't care for that name."*He then asked*."And I believe we have something in common, am I right to assume you are Japanese?"*He kept it simple, she had proven to be quickly agitated and he wouldn't get anywhere if she was like that.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 13, 2010)

"Someone help me! That man just stole my purse!"

_Okay, not exactly my kind of thing. I was hoping for a bank robbery or something, but punks will be punks. Oh well, what should I care? As he long as he commits a crime, he's a criminal, right? Thus I can kill him. I'm pretty sure death is way better than the humiliation you'll get from going to prison. So, this guy will thank me in the long run! Then again, he might go to hell after... Oh well.

Okay... he's running, he's running.... Oh! A dead- end alleyway! Perfect! Murders always happen there! Seriously, doesn't this guy watch TV? He better hope I don't get there before he goes the other way. Oh wait, if he's goes the other way, the cops might get him. So it really is a bad situation! Ha! Idiot!_

Jumping from building to building, Ray reached his destination within a matter of several seconds (it was no more than five buildings away). The criminal looked up as Ray jumped down and landed on his feet.

"So, you like stealing purses, I see?" 
"Listen, don't get in my way, okay? I just need a little money, so please..."
"Please? Sorry, I don't like it when people beg..."
"Stay back!" The frantic thief searched his pocket and pulled out a pistol. Of course, this only urged Ray on to give him a quick death.
"Oh so, you have gun, too? **BANG!**" Ray quickly drew out full- auto pistol and shot the thief right in the head. Feeling pleased, he blew the smoke off and began climbing back up to the roofs.
"Ray!" A policewoman had arrived, holding a gun in her hands in case Ray made any extra movements.
"Ah! Officer Torquise! What brings you here?"
"I heard a woman screaming for help. Some petty thief had stolen her purse, seemingly you took care of him already."
"Yes, I have. Now, unless you are willing to spread those sexy Latina legs of yours, I'm not conceding to anything you're about to say."
"Ray, just turn yourself in. You admit to all your murders, so you have some appeal..."
"Appeal? You're kidding me, right? I'm a murderer, plain and simple, they give a shit about me admitting to anything, they just want to put me in.."
"Ray..."
"Torquise, you have a family. If you want to live long enough to see your children grow up and go to college or whatever, I would suggest walking away."
"Ray, you know I can't do that..."
"But I can do this..." Ray pulled out his gun and aimed at her legs. The shot missed and Torquise retaliated, but Ray was already on the rooftops.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hmmmm... Pandora.... The girl who let Chaos into the world.." He rubbed his chin. "Hahahahahahaha! I love the name girlie! There's only one problem." He looked her over. "You see... You're not really DRESSED for this line of work, more like a book clerk or something... We need to get you some better threads if you're gonna be Pandora." The punk laid on the ground still coughing and hacking. "Oh you're still alive? Well my boy... Can't have you looking so sad." He pulled a dagger from his jacket. "Come on then..... Let's SMILE."



Lucy smiled when the chaos guy said he liked her name, it was just when he mentioned she didn't look the part she felt a bit hurt. Thankfully, if her past experiences have taught her anything, it's that hide your true feelings from strangers. Besides who was this guy to critize her clothing choices?! With the exception of looking like the Joker, he looked like he could of been ripped out of some detective comic from the 1940's. 

Lucy decided that she'd go along with this guy. Who knows what could yield from going along with him? Maybe something interesting, something very interesting.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Lucy smiled when the chaos guy said he liked her name, it was just when he mentioned she didn't look the part she felt a bit hurt. Thankfully, if her past experiences have taught her anything, it's that hide your true feelings from strangers. Besides who was this guy to critize her clothing choices?! With the exception of looking like the Joker, he looked like he could of been ripped out of some detective comic from the 1940's.
> 
> Lucy decided that she'd go along with this guy. Who knows what could yield from going along with him? Maybe something interesting, something very interesting.



"That's right! We need a late night shopping spree! Oohoohoohoohoo!" He laughed and grabbed Pandora by the arm. "Come on then! Away we go!" Tossing her onto the back of the bike he jumps on and revs the engine. "Hold on tight now lambchop! Wouldn't wanna fall off! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He speeds off, running over the punk on the ground as he does so. "Let's see.... I always did like classy clothes you know. It's important, we've gotta dress the part if we wanna be the part right? Hahahaha!" 

The two were nearing a costume shop that was closed for the night, all the doors locked, but Chaos didn't plan on going through the door. Jumping the curb, Chaos crashes through the store window and lands between a few clothing wracks. "OH! LOOKIE!" He pulls out a costume. "How about this!"OR THIS! He leaps off the bike and tosses it at Pandora. " He looked at another costume. "This seems a bit much..." and tosses it aside. 

"OHHAHAHAHAHAHA! I found the perfect outfit!" He holds it up. "Wadda ya think?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2010)

*The Hunter*

A black motorcycle tears through the streets, the man riding it's trench coat blowing through the wind. He eventually comes to a stop in front of a large building and makes his way up.

He arrives at the top floor, *"Whoo, this is quite the place,"* he says looking around, "The boss'll see ya now..." a large man in a suit says, *"Got it big boy,"* he says strolling past him. 

An oldish bald man sits at a desk in the lavish room, "You're dis Hunter guy, correct?" he says with a bit of an accent, *"That's correct. And who shall I be killing for you today?"*

"Heh, how'm I supposed to know you're all you crack yerself up ta be?" Hunter rubs his chin for a moment, *"Good question...Why don't you try calling in your guard?"* the man gives him a strange look, "Jimmy, get yer ass in here," he says into the com.

There is a moment of silence, "Jimmy!" he shouts, but no response, *"You see, he won't be coming, as I've already killed him,"* the bald man's eyes grow wide, "You did what!" he stands up from his seat, outraged, *"I'd love to take this job for you, but I'm afraid I'm already on one at the moment."*

He removes a pistol from his trench coat and aims it at the now sweaty man, *"And you my friend, are my job,"* BANG one bullet through the head and the man goes down. 

After the gun shot goes off his guards can be heard frantically rushing up, *"Hm, maybe I should've used the silencer,"* he says screwing it on, *"Nah, then I wouldn't get to have all this fun,"* he says with a grin. He backs himself up against the wall next to the door.

Just as he suspected two men bust through the door, guns raised in suspicion, *"Bang Bang,"* he says in place of the sound the gun would normally make without the silencer. The bullets go right through their heads and he begins to make his leave, preparing to take on who knows how many men on his way, and love every second of it.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2010)

*Kiya...*

To say Kiya was flabbergasted was an understatement.  Her eyes widened as she listened to the tall man before her, blue eyes shifted from him to the door and back again.  Nothing seemed to comprehend until the man walked away.  “I...wait...”  she stepped to follow him but thought better of it for the moment.  Instead she just watched his retreating back.  

It was then that the other man spoke, she turned slightly confused eyes on him then shook her head slightly.  “Hi.”  Kiya smiled sweetly at him and put her hand out.  “I'm Kiya and I assume you are Dan.”  The man took her hand and nodded as they shook then he just stood there for a moment.  “Um...how do we go about the uniform and blade?”

“Oh!  I...yeah...”  He chuckled nervously and gestured for her to follow him.  “Don't mind Vergil-sensei.  He is a bit different but you won't find a better teacher.”  They walked through the building and Dan pointed out the things Kiya should know about and anything to keep himself talking.  She met his eyes, smiled sweetly, and nodded when it is was appropriate but her eyes kept moving back to the door.

“Dan?  What's going on in that room?  What was Vergil talking-”

“Vergil-sensei.  He is very particular about that.”

“Right.  Vergil-sensei, what was he talking about?  What is wrong with that man?  Why is he being kept in that room?"

 “What size do you wear?”  Dan asked as they circled back, not really answering Kiya's questions.

“Excuse me?”  Kiya looked unsure for a moment then laughed at herself.  “Sorry.  Not use to a guy asking me what size I wear...”  Quickly she told him her size then blushed.  “Mind if I get a size bigger for the top?”

“I was already figuring that.”  Dan said with a smile then it became his turn to blush.  “Um...yeah I will get your uniform and...”  He stood next to her and compared their arm lengths.  “I will grab a couple of blades to see which one you like.  Do go anywhere.  I will be back in a moment.”  Dan smiled again then jogged off to do his job.

Once her companion walked away, Kiya began to study the door.  Tentatively she began to walk forward, the words Vergil had said ringing through her mind.  It didn't take but a few seconds for her to arrive in front of the portal.  The sobbing was softer but still continued.  Biting her lip she knocked softly on the door.  “H-hello?  Are you okay?”  she asked unsure of what was going on behind the door.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Hunter*

He rushes out of the top floor's office, drawing a second silenced pistol and quick shots three guards down. He pockets one pistol in his trench coat and draws out a sword. Two large men rush forward, throwing punches.

He spins around the first one and slices an arm, he then makes his way in closer and delivers a cut along his chest before leaping onto his shoulder and drilling it into his back. 

From the giant's back he pulls out his pistol and aims it at the second hulking man. Three quick shots and he goes down.

*"Ok, I think I've had enough fun,"* he grips his chest, *"S-sorry Mayhem...It's time to go,"* he says, listening to the mass of foot steps heading up towards him. He leaps backwards, through the glass window and begins free falling down the side of the building. 

He pulls out his blade and stabs it into the side of the building, slowing his fall gradually until he spots his motorcycle. He pushes off the building with his feet and lands on top of his bike. He revs it quickly before dashing off.

After a speedy ride he arrives at a large black building. He looks up at it for a moment before entering. He makes his way to the top floor, just like in his previous mission, though he has a completely different intention this time.

As he enters the office building there is a man sitting in a large leather chair, *"Mission complete Sakyo,"*  turns around and looks at Hunter, "Very good, your pay will be delivered as promised," he says in a  calm voice.

"Now that you've shown me you can accomplish a simple task such as that, I think it's time we get serious," he opens his desk drawer and pulls out several photographs, "These men. They have been causing quite the trouble here in our city of Gotham. Trouble for the people, and most of all trouble for me. It would be in everyone's best interests if they were...Taken care of."

Hunter looks at the pictures carefully, *"And just who are these men?"* Sakyo smirks, "Tommy Rezzo, The Son of Chaos. Drake Tyson, The Phoenix and leader of the Rising Flames gang. Johnny Romano, The Trickster. There are a few others in there that bother me but they haven't done much of significants just yet, so focus on the big dogs for now."

Hunter pockets the pictures, *"You'll be happy with this Vindy, we get to take down a bunch of baddies,"* he says to himself with a grin, Sakyo pays it no mind though, *"Consider it taken care of,"* Hunter says before heading to the door, "I certainly do."

*Wayne Manor*

Christopher Kane steps out of his car and eyes the large mansion, "Shit, this thing is bigger than I thought," he says walking towards the entrance, "This Bruce guy must've been loaded."

He looks up at the large gate that blocks his entry, "Hmph, well one way in I guess," he tosses his bag over the gate and grabs hold of the bars and begins to climb upward, "Up and over," he says getting to the top and leaping over to the other side.

"I could have opened it for you," a voice says, taking Chirs by suprise, "Who the hell are you?!" the man smirks, "I am the buildings butler at the moment, my name is-" 

"Yea, whatever," Chris says waving him off, "I'm just going to check out this place a little. It'll probably take a good week to get through the whole building..." he says heading inside.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2010)

Dante

He heard a woman's voice. In his utterly emotional state he thought it was Rukia, his eyes lit up and he listened again. Then his mind reeled back to the night when she was dying in his arms and he knew she wasn't coming back.

The woman asked if he was okay.

"Just fine." he said hoarsely, "I'd be better if you went next door and bought me something to drink. Jack Daniels would be nice. A nice big bottle."

He paused.

"Oh God, don't tell me you're Vergil's girlfriend!" he said with genuine concern, "cos you can just come in here and shoot me now, cos then the world really is doomed!"

_______________________

Interview room 5. Mion

Her head was resting on her bandaged hand as she looked at the man infront of her. She stared at him, trying to read him better. 

"Well my name is Sonozaki Mion a pleasure to meet you I'm sure." she said. Given the monotony of prison life she would at least take advantage of this situation. She would be slammed in solitary for a while so she may as well chat a little. Have some fun.

"Yes I am Japanese. What? Do I remind you of your dead sister or ex girlfriend or something? What's it you anyway, you expecting to hear something interesting, pour my heart out to you?" She didn't wait for an answer, "My parents were meta humans, one was a psychic the other had the ability to make whatever he thought of a reality. They had wild jungle sex and out I popped. I hear I actually tore out of my mothers stomach and killed her on the spot. As a new born baby, my powers were uncontrollable, I could read minds and create a world to my liking. Many people call me God, but you can call me Mion. This whole setting is just part of my imagination and I shall end it once I get bored."

She had a half smile on her face as he looked at his eyes. "So how about it Doctor Black, you got what it takes to keep me entertained?" she burst out into laughter. "You gotta be bored of this prison life, convince me you're a good sport and maybe I'll let you bust out with me."

She looked at Dr Hope "Oh you are more than welcome to come along as my little sex toy. I'll be nice to you, I'll only use you twice a day."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2010)

*Wayne Manor*

Chris had ventured through what he had guestimated as a little over half of what the mansion had to show. He took a seat in one of the many luxurious chairs around the mansion and kicked his feet up.

"This place is fuckin' huge..." he says, taking a deep breath, "It's kinda' tiring just walking around it all," he says with a sigh. 

Suddenly the grand father clock behind him began to ring, "Well that's annoying," he attempts to ignore it but it just won't stop, "Great, and it's broken..." he leaps out of his chair and walks over towards it. 

He pops open the glass case around the clock, "Well it I just move these babies back a little-" he adjusts the hands of the clock when suddenly, the entire device slides outwards, and reveals a shadowy entrance.

"What the hell...?" he looks around before making his way down. A long staircase it is indeed, but when he finally makes it to the bottom he is in shock with what he sees, "Holy-!"

Bats fly past his head but he pays them no mind, as he is too enthralled by everything in the cave. Vehicles, computers, a giant coin...

"Guess this is the other half I didn't get to see..." he says, still in awe. He leaps down and takes a look, suddenly he comes across several glass cases with costumes in them, "Wait..." he looks around, at the costumes, the vehnicles, the _bats_, he puts it all together, "This Wayne guy was-"

"Batman," a voice echoes through the cave. Chris spins around, "Oh, it's just you Butler," the Butler gives him an annoyed look, "I do have a name you know."

Chris just waves him off, "Yea, whatever. So this relative of mine, was _the_ Batman? That's insane..." the butler nods, "Yes, but unfortunately...He as well as his companions are gone..."

"Wait, they're all gone? Well...Doesn't that mean that Gotham's gona' go to hell?" the butler nods solumnly. Chris looks around once again, eyeing the weapons and vehicles, and then comes back to the encased costumes.

He lets out a grin, "I think I've found out what career I want to pursue..." he says tapping one of the cases, "Hey, Butler...Have any extra material lying around here?" he says, eyeing the costume.

"What, you plan on taking up the mantle as Batman?" he says, voice filled with suprise, "Batman? No. Bats aren't my style...I'm a different kind of night creature," he says with a wide grin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 15, 2010)

Interview room 5

*"Ha ha."*Nate laughed dryly, it was a reaction as aggressive as he expected but beyond that it went nothing like he predicted. Hell he was even once visibly surprised, when she offered to bust him out, though he quickly recovered. He could not let Hope and the guards see that he was interested, and on top of that it could as well be a joke Mion was playing on him. Either way he couldn't seem to eager.

But being in the presence of people like this could prove interesting, it was long ago his predictions were off by this far. This girl made the members of the Orochi gang look like boy scouts. 

*"Well those were quite some questions you fired off at me miss, I'll do my best to answer them."*He started wit the initial shot she took at him.*"Actually I asked because I have some Japanese blood inside of me, and though I appreciate the offer, there is little to pour out of my heart....I had a relatively good childhood, no dead sisters or anything."*This wasn't true at all, the physical abuse during his childhood started when he was still living with his mom and continued while he was staying with the various foster families and orphanages. But while he was ashamed about it in the past, now he simply wasn't interested in his own past.

*"Don't take this wrong way but I must say I'm absolutely overwhelmed by your vivid imagination, and the way you bring that backstory of your's, uncanny.*"He was still taking it easy, so he didn't elaborate on what exactly he was so impressed by but it was the way she could lie like that, if it hadn't been for the fact that it was such an over the top story he might've believed her, she was that good.

*"Though whether I have what it takes to keep you entertained?"*Nate said.*"To be honest I doubt I'll be able to entertain, to me you are a puzzle while I'm just probably as annoying as any other these arrogant doctors, well with the exception of a treasure like Doctor Hope here."*Though he added.*"But I must say, I'd love to see what you're like uncaged, free to do as you like."* He had never met a woman like her, and though while it all had been all talk right now, at least what he had seen during this session and he was sure that alone was because she shackled, he couldn't help but wonder what what devastation she would create when left to her own devices.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Next Day With Chris*

He sports a black sleeveless tight shirt and a pair of jeans and is wielding a metal staff with great skill. He spins it around and smacks it into the air. As he puts a smack down on the air of the batcave the butler arrives down the long stairway leading to the batcave.

"Is this more to your liking?" he says showing him the costume that he had whipped up. The tight black clothing with a few gray stripes of color and claw slashes, "Ah perfect," he says hitting a button on his staff causing it to collapse into a small stick.

"It's just missing one vital part," the butler holds up his finger though, and then lifts what appears to be a hood on it to reveal a wolf mask attached to it, "And now it's really perfect," he says with a grin.

"Seems you've found some weapons that are to your liking," he says eyeing the staff, "Yep, there's a couple. But some of them I need to figure out...Well what they do," he shrugs, "And some others took some...personalizing,"  he says revealing a couple of shuriken inbetween his fingers, each shaped liked a wolf head.

"Though I must say I like this one," he says drawing what appears to be a pistol and aiming it at a ledge. He fires to reveal that it is really a grappling hook. The end grabs onto the ledge and then with another hit of the button it pulls Chris right up.

"Yes, very good sir but have you decided what you'll be calling yourself?" he says, raising his voice so he can hear him from all the way up on the ledge, "Nope, maybe I'll let Gotham decide," he says sliding down the edge of the cave wall and then leaping back in front of the butler.

"I did take a look at the local news and crime though," he says walking over to the computer and hitting a key. The screen lights up and shows many newspaper articles, "Seems a big problem recently has been some gang called the Rising Flames...And then there're these guys, Orochi or something? A few individuals as well...looking to fill in the shoes of the guys Uncle Bats took out before he died." 

He then walks over from the computer and throws on his new costume, "Hm, a good fit. You sure whipped it up fast too," he says, looking around at himself, "It was an all nighter but I must say it turned out well."

"Agreed," he says throwing on his mask, "Guess I'm off," the butler's eyes grow wide, "You're going already? A few swings of a staff and new costume and you think you're ready to go? Master Bru- Batman...Trained vigorously before he went into the crime fighting business. I can't allow you to do this and go get yourself killed!"

Chris just grins, "Relax," he says walking over to his newly , "I've got this under control. Besides, this place can't wait for me to be Batman trained...I can handle myself just fine right now anyway, and I'll only get stronger."

He revs his motorcylce, "Thank you inheritance money..." he says before heading out, the batcave exit opening just high enough for him to make his leave, "Now, who's going to be my first target...?" he says, picking up speed as he races through the dark streets of Gotham.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2010)

"For someone who doesn't think they would entertain me, you are doing a fair job." Mion said engrossed in what he had to say, "entertainment can come in many forms. Sex is an easily accessible one for you and I, and I fear one that's too obvious."

She looked at Dr Hope, "What I find truly entertaining is someone like Dr Hope here. Taking a good little sweet person and having them submit to their true selves. Wouldn't that be so lovely, to give in to your base desires? Do whatever pleased you? You know, and I'm sure you are aware of this too Dr Black, that a life of crime is so much more fulfilling than adhering to societal norms."

"Money; and not having to work. Sex; without the effort of a long and boring chase. Fame; without having to kiss ass. As they say, better to be a ruler in Hell than a servant in Heaven."

"That makes you no different than animals." Dr Hope said dismissing the idea

"What makes you so sure that we are so different from animals?" She turned to look at Nate again. "What I would do if I were free from these walls would be to show people that they were only a step away from being animals. I've not been on the outside yet, but Gotham must be a wonderful example of this. Batman and his little friends are gone so let me guess; Rape, violent crime, armed robbery, domestic violence, drive bys, drug trafficking, jaywalking - all on the up. Anarchy, Dr Black. You strip away all these pesky little rules that people think they have to follow and they become Just. Like. Me." Her eyes lit up at the thought of it. People screaming in terror, fires consuming the city, money would be worthless, gangs would rule and only the strong would survive. They would succumb to their base urges, and leading the chaos would be the Queen of Hell. 

"It's good to let yourself go. Dr Black, I'm sure you know what Dr Hope's little fetish is don't you. What you really would love to do. Oh if people were to find out about that side of you. I'm sure your employers would be disgusted."

"Yo...you don't know anything, you couldn't possibly...!" she stammered, then composed herself but Mion's little stab in the dark worked. She had the Good doctor within her grasp. She was confident Nate would finish the job, start her on that wonderful slippery slope of paranoia, then guilt and then finally acceptance. Mion had little else to do with her time but read in the countless months she had been incarcarated. The human mind fascinated her, especially its fragility. She sensed something similar in Dr Black; the way that he had said that she was a 'puzzle'. The mind was like an advanced safe, he preferred to carefully decipher the combination to get in. Mion preferred to blow that fucker open with C4. If she was on the outside she would employ an entirely different tactic against this sweet young thing - most likely torture.

Mion sighed.

"Unfortunately my behaviour has given me no hope of ever getting out of here. They'll look at my record here and see that I've killed more in here than I have on the outside and lock me up and throw away the key."

"Right now my only way to experience freedom would be to escape from here. Then, yes, I would kill and slaughter and maim when I'm out. No question." She looked at Dr Hope and leaned forward. "Your tape recorder get all that?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2010)

*Kiya...*

The agony in the man's voice tore at Kiya's heart.  'Something serious must have happened.' she thought to herself before the connection to the alcohol clicked in.  'Jack Daniels?  Damn, he is an alcoholic.' she shook her head and sighed.  'No wonder he his being locked in this room.  They must be close and Vergil-sensei doesn't want him drinking.'  Kiya shook her head and took a deep breath.  “I'm sorry.  I can't get you any alcohol.  But, I can get you some water or juice perhaps?” she tried to sound hopeful but she had read what kind of withdrawals someone can go through.

The the panic about Vergil.  “H-his girlfriend?”  Kiya's eyes widened as her face became a bright red.  She pressed her hands on her cheeks to cool them and gave an embarrassed laugh.  “No...I'm not Vergil-sensei's girlfriend, I don't have a boyfriend.  Just one of his new students...I...” she stopped herself before she told him what had been said, figuring at the moment it wouldn't be a good idea.

The sound of clothes dropping and something leaning against the wall made Kiya look up.  “Oh!  Dan your back.”

For a second he just looked at her then he nodded toward the door.  “From what I have been told he's not worth the effort...”  then he shrugged looking down at the woman.

“Everyone is worth the effort.”  Kiya's eyes were wide and full of concern but her back straight, ready to defend her view.

“Fine.”  Dan then gestured toward the door already knowing she had to see for herself.  “I'll let you in but I have to lock the door behind you.”

Hesitation was the clearest emotion on the woman but she swallowed hard and took the water bottle out of her bag.  “Alright.”  Kiya could be skittish at times but when it mattered, when it came down to helping people, just like in her research, she knew a determination that most could only dream of having.  “I'll knock when I am ready to come out.”

Reaching forward Dan nodded before he unlocked the door and opened it, though he kept his hand tightly on the doorknob.  He could see the girl hesitating again so he placed a hand on her back and gave her a gentle push.

The gentle push was all that Kiya needed to move forward and into the room.  She looked at the man before her and took a step backward but the door had already been closed.  “I...I'm Kiya.”  she mumbled giving a shaky smile and holding out the bottle of water.



*Serena/Darla...*

“Come on.  I want to get out of here.”  Serena growled jumping to her feet and heading to put her boots on.

“Obay” Darla nodded vigorously her mouth stuffed with the last bite of her sandwich.  She gathered the left overs up and tossed them in the fridge and put the dishes in the sink.

“We can do that when we get back.”

“I don't want any bugs or something getting in the food.”  Darla's eyes widened and she laughed.  “Oh.  Oops?” 

Serena rolled her eyes at her friend, had she been in a better mood she would have laughed but not tonight.  Holding the handles of her bag she allowed it to rest on the floor so her few friends could travel with them.  She never went anywhere without the three, they never allowed it.  “Let's go.” 

They moved to the door, making sure to lock it, down the stairs, and out to their vehicles.  Darla began to hum as she put on her helmet and made to get on her moped.  “No.  Get on my bike with me.  That thing isn't fast enough.”

“Okay!”  Darla said happily turning to get on behind Serena.  “Ohhhh....are we going to have some fun tonight?”  she asked a bit excited, they hadn't gone out to this stuff in a long time.

“After we visit the bat.”  Serena then allowed the machine between her legs to roar to life.  Barely a second went by before they pulled onto the street and raced away.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2010)

Dante.

The door opened and the girl introduced herself. Kiya. What a strange name. No stranger than Dante though, their father was a big fan of a certain book.

Dante looked terrible. He hadn't shaved in days, his eyes were red and swollen and he stank of alcohol. The room was filled with pizza boxes and empty cans of lemonade. There was a bed, a desk, a shower (unused) and a toilet. On a hanger was a red leather coat, black leather trousers, a sheath for what would seem to be a massive broadsword, and two holsters from guns. The weapons were missing. Dante himself lay on his unmade bed, in Vergil's dojo clothes, which were all in white.

"Excuse the mess I wasn't expecting any guests." Dante said and then looked at Kiya. She was pretty. Really pretty. The sight of her almost snapped him out of his depression, however her feminine, soft voice brought back memories of Rukia.

"You know, you are either really brave or really stupid. You've allowed yourself to be locked in a room with a drunk stranger. You are exceptionally pretty and have a great set of tits. Do you understand the danger here Rukia?..."

He froze and rubbed his forehead. 

"You don't even look like her. Why are you here? You don't know me, Gotham is nothing but a cesspool of scum. Big Bat died and with it so did all the good of this place." he said. His eyes were looking past Kiya now, looking instead at the past with his mind's eye

"She figured she could help me clean it up. She did a first aid course and thought she was the next Dougie Howser." a smile, only for a moment, cracked through his sullen face. "I told her that she couldn't, too dangerous. It didn't matter. A drive-by aimed at me, son of a bitch couldn't aim and she died." His voice wavered. He had seen this scene in his head so many times. It had only been 2 weeks, she was already buried. "She died in my arms. My little sister, my sweet little sister, gone forever."

Tears fell from his eyes. "You ever had a loved one die in your arms Kiya? Their breath slowing, their grip on your hand weakening? It was meant to be me, not her." he said, almost whispering.

"Leave, I don't want to ruin your day anymore."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2010)

Interview room 5 

Nate had been enjoying himself immensely, though at the same time paying attention to several things. Though he made sure to pay notice to the conversation, he was also confirming something. Several times now he licked his lips, as casually as he could be inexplicable he noticed his tongue had become more sensitive to temperature. Something that had little use but now it allowed him to confirm a useful fact that was now integral to his plan to escape.

It had been getting colder, he presumed the riot had something to do with it, perhaps the heating had been disabled or damaged somehow. Over the course of the interview the temperature had dropped several degrees, something he wouldn't really have noticed before. It was no longer of average room temperature inside, and as the temperature had been dropping, he had been noticing another fact. His pulse was slowing down, there was no rational explanation for it. Whatever it was, it had to do something with his accident only a day before but it seemed he had taken over some characteristics of a snake. Including cold bloodedness, or at least at the moment his biology seemed to be a bit of a cross between the two types. All very interesting to a scientist like himself but at the moment there was a more presseing matter so researching would have to wait, now it could be his ticket out of here. 

The first idea that came to mind was to feign a comatose-like state, but now he intended to take Mion with him out. She was just far too interesting to leave behind.

Nate started coughing, though Doctor Hope was still a bit too shocked to really notice it, then with some noticeable  effort he got up. 
"Nate what's wrong?"Hope asked, now that she thought about it he looked awfully pale, why hadn't she considered he was sick.

"Sit down you freak."Nate had to play this right, but just as the guard grabbed on to him he let himself fall down, the guard having to grab on to his exposed neck in order to catch him."What the fuck is this, his skin feels cold and rough."

Destiny got up right up, while the guard placed Nate back in his chair. Though now Nate seemed about ready to pass out. "Step back."Destiny knelt down next to him and took his pulse, she noticed right away what the guard was talking about and the pulse she was feeling only increased her worries.

"We need to get hi..."As Destiny turned around to face the guard, Nate let himself fall over, letting himself get entangled by the chains."Oh my god."Destiny rushed to him trying to free Nate, she was worried he couldn't breath like that. 

"You have to free his shackles!"She told the guard, who shot a look at Mion, feeling confident she wouldn't be able to try anything, went to comply with Destiny's order. Though at a rather sluggish pace and he went to release the lock that kept Nate shackled to the floor. Just as he expected but Destiny pleasantly surprised him. "It's taking too long!"She took the keys from the guards, and instead opened his hand and leg cuffs, which was quicker.

Nate started coughing hard, mimicking as if he has been in need for air. While the guard was facing away, heading to call some back up, Nate acted as if he stumbled in the direction of the guard accidentally but sneakily grabbed on to his chains. He bumped into the guard, knocking him off balance and then struck.  First binding the chains around his neck and then bashing his head against the wall. In panic Destiny tripped, while Nate quickly grabbed the keys.

*"Be careful now doctor.*"Nate joked, though he was watching her to see if she made a break for it while he was releasing Mion. Seemingly she was too frightened to get back up on her feet.*"Ah how adorable."*He laughed and quickly released Mion.
*"By the way doctor, as you can see I'm fine, I feel a bit tired and I'm starving but beyond that I'm not nearly as near death as I should be with a body temperature like mine and a pulse to go with it, I'll look into it later and keep you posted."*He laughed again*."A fellow M.D. like you should be as puzzled by my condition as I am."*
*
"Mion, ready to go?"*He said as he finished unchaining Mion. With great interest he watched her reaction, he was dying to know what she would do now that she was free and Destiny was nailed to the ground.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kiya...*

The first thing that assailed her was the stench coming from both the man and the room; then she took in the sights.  'What the hell...' Kiya looked around the room seeing the garbage strewn everywhere.  It was definitely the opposite of the dojo she had just taken a tour of.  Then she let her eyes settle on the man before her.  

Kiya squinted one eye and tilted her head trying to picture him cleaned up.  'At least brothers.' she thought knowing the two men seemed to be of some relation but the man before her was in such terrible shape she couldn't be sure exactly how much they looked alike.  Then he began to talk.

At first Kiya blushed at the awkward compliments then he said someone’s name.  'So that's what...' then he asked her if she had been there.  Slowly she closed her eyes feeling the sting of tears burning to release themselves; the indecent of so many years ago bursting forth as if it had just happened again.  An unconscious whimper escaped her and she opened her eyes, blinking several times to clear her vision she stepped forward, refusing to be dismissed so easily.  

“Yes...” the word came out soft; nothing more than a whisper really.  “I have...”  she stepped forward again, not afraid of the man.  “It hurts...so much...” then she paused, swallowing the lump that had developed in her throat.  “And, it never goes away.  But you go on.  You try to make sure it doesn't happen to anyone else...” Kiya cleared her throat, trying to focus on the here and now.

“You don't wallow in self-pity.”  Kiya straightened her shoulders remembering when she finally stood and refused to give into the permanent state of mourning that threatened to engulf her.  “You remember them, remember how they were, how they loved you, and you respect that memory.  You don't allow yourself to gain a state that would garner nothing more than disdain from them.”  a look of determination took over, knowing he wasn't ready to take this step but she would make sure that he would one day.

“I won't get you a drink but I will make sure to come back and get this placed cleaned up a bit.  You don't want rats moving in with you.”  Kiya looked around and sighed trying to figure out how she was going to get him to shower.  'Maybe Dan will help...' she thought before looking back at Dante.  'Well Doctor, I guess I am getting into more than what you recommended.'


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2010)

*Interview room 5*

The performance was exceptional, even she had been taken in by it feeling a wave of disappointment as he fell. But her eyes picked up on the deliberate fall towards the guard. For a frail looking person he did enough damage to severely concuss the guard. Excellent work.

Her shackles were opened, they had a long way to go before she could celebrate though it was curious as to why he had let her go. There would be time enought o ponder that later. 

"Wonderful work and we have a pair of hostages too, though I think the one by you is a little more willing than she's making out to be, isn't that right Doctor. You keep her occupied, I'd be too tempted to feel her up whilst we made our escape. Besides, I doubt that you would want to take the guard here." she looked at him, "I'll be back for you sweetheart."

Mion looked out the window of the door, the two that were supposed to be guarding it had disappeared. She looked at the cameras in the room which would have picked up everything that had just happened, but there hadn't been a rush of guards. They were obviously too busy,

"The riot, it must still be going on. We need to get them and the male unit out and slip away in the confusion." Hardly a master stroke but effective. 


She walked over to the concussed guard, "Well now Mr 92134 what exactly did I say that I was going to do to you?" Something twisted in Mion awoke, under the watchful gaze of the guards she had to repress certain urges. for 8 years she's had to hide that inner devil, not anymore. She straddled the guards back, lifted his head up, kissed her middle and forefinger and rammed them into his eyes. The guard thrashed about in agony, but Mion was in a comfortable position to subdue him. The scream was deafening, Mion's smile lit up her face as she looked at Dr Hope.

"St...stop it!" Destiny screamed as his pained cry tortured her ears.

"Now hon, you've seen my record. You know I will happily rip this man limb from limb unless you do exactly what Dr Black tells you. Each minute you take Another soft, fleshy part becomes no longer attached to this man. I have all his teeth to do, his ears, fingernails, his tongue and a favourite area between his legs." Her fingers pushed into his eye sockets more causing him to yell once more. She took out his handcuffs and put his hands behind his back, leaving him helpless.

"I assume you know what to do yeah?" she asked Nate rhetorically. There was a guard room which controlled the main prison cells. A flick of a switch and the girls would be let out, after that it would be a lot easier to leave. To guarantee it, her crew would go to the men's prison and release those animals. She shuddered in excitement. "I'll know when to leave."

"Dr Hope, you better not fucking try anything or believe me, this guys kids will never see their daddy again. You really don't want that on your conscious Doc. Also trust me, if things fuck up I'll come for you and do much worse to you than what I'm about to do with him. No job is worth dying in utter agony for. Especially not this one."

Destiny looked frightened. Petrified more like, in the face of a vicious beast. She couldn't let the pair of them out into Gotham, but the consequence was to let an innocent man die. More importantly her own life was in serious danger. She didn't want to die. She nodded silently in compliance and headed to the door.

Mion blew Nate a kiss "See you soon sweetheart." she said with a half smile, then went back to work on her new toy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 18, 2010)

Interview room 5

Nate smirked.*"You know, I was planning on blackmailing you by threatening to say you were in on the escape plan, after all the tapes should prove to make that seem highly likely, with the way you raced to unchain me."*Then with a shrug he added.*"But now what's the point, a selfless person like you is much better kept in check with the threat of being responsible for the suffering of another."*With a sigh he said.*"I still have a lot to learn, maybe Mion can teach me."*

*"Now dear doctor if you would come with me please."*He took her by hand and took her with him. Though suddenly stopped, and inspected himself.*"You know this isn't going to work."*

"Y-yes, Nate."Destiny stammered."You should turn yourself in before this gets anymore out of hand."
*
"What?"*Nate was stunned by the audacity she had.*"Oh please no, I meant my outfit, this prison garb isn't working for me."*He looked Destiny over.*"Could you take off your doctor's coat please. *With trembling fingers she complied" Nate helped to accelerate the process and then put the coat on himself.*"Oh yes, this is much better."*He placed his hands in the pockets, feeling a pen that he made a mental note off. It was the best weapon he had on him at the moment, so if he would get in a hairy situation....

In the other pocket he noticed something else, he took it out and was somewhat surprised.*"Really?"*He asked Destiny.*"Valium?"*Then he chuckled.*"You know a person with a personality like you in an environment like this, it would make sense he or in this case would need something extra to handle it, but......I don't know, maybe because you're the first of your kind I've ever had the pleasure of meeting, I have to say to say it still came a little bit of a surprise you had a moral flaw like that."*Nate Took one hand of her's, placed the bottle of pills in it, and then took hold of the other.*"Don't worry doctor, your secret is safe with me.*"He said with a wink.

The two headed to the guards room of the women's wing, finding that it only contained one guard, due to the other off to quell the riot, but he would have to let them in as they had no keys.
*"Oh thank god."*Nate said with a panicky voice.*"They're coming after us, the rioters broke trough cell block D and causing havoc in the interview rooms and medical bay."*He had paid a lot of attention to his surroundings when he was moved around, he was hoping that mentioning these specific details would help fool the guard.

"What?"Though the guard didn't recognize Nate, he saw the lab coat and Destiny was with him so he didn't suspect anything."I don't see any activity in cell block D or this unit either."He looked over the monitors again.

"For heaven's sake man!"Nate yelled out in panic.*"Let us in, I'm telling you they can catch up to us any second now, they already killed Garcia."*Nate remembered seeing that name tag on the guard Mion had been using as leverage on Destiny.

"Alright, hurry."The guard complied, opened the reinforced door and quickly closed it behind the two. Sadly with his back turned to Nate, he was stabbed in the neck by Destiny's favorite pen."Oh my god."Destiny yelled out, she half expected it to play out like this but maybe she just didn't want to accept it. Maybe she just hoped the guard would overpower Nate.

The guard was stumbling around."*Calm down, if you try to struggle you'll only bleed out faster....As it is, you have maybe thirty seconds, use it to make peace with yourself and pray to whatever god you believe in.*"Nate said casually as he looked around *"I guess this is it."*He pulled a couple of levers and via the screens he could see he was correct, the women the guards managed the lock up before the riot got out of control were released now. Adding fuel to the fire.

*"Alright."*Nate took the guards keys, used it to open a emergency weapons locker.*"Hmmm."*He needed something to carry them in.*"That'll have to do."*He took off the guard's bloody shirt.Then placed the shotgun and two handguns in the shirt and tied it up in a manner that made it function as a sack.*"I'd hate to have a woman carry this but I'm afraid my hands will be busy, I don't have to remind you not to try anything funny."*Then with a devilish grin he added.*"Of course not, the way you stood by while I intended to slaughter this poor innocent man, no......You''re just as bad as me now.*"The look on Destiny's face brought pleasure to Nate, as tears rolled down her cheeks she was once again led by Nate to another destination. 

This time the medical bay. Using Destiny's keys now, he started packing a medical bag. He didn't know for what he was going to use it but he was sure it could come in handy, besides he preferred scalpels over a pen. He made sure to keep a couple in various pockets he had on him.
*"Well now we should try to meet up with Mion."*Nate said to Destiny as they searched for the woman he mentioned.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 18, 2010)

*Chris*

He road through the streets, determined to do good but no idea how to go about it, "Lets see the Rising Flames were one of the big gangs taking over...So I should probably start there."

He pulled up in near a bar, parking his bike out front. He waited for a moment, as he figured it would be a bad idea to walk into a bar dressed how he was. As tough as I thought he was he wasn't stupid enough to take on an entire bar of hardasses.

As he stood in the shadows he eyed three bikers walking out, "Perfect..." as they head over to their bikes three shuriken fly through the air and slam right into one of each of their tires.

As the air slowly releases they turn to the shadows to see a darkly dressed masked man, "Who da hell are you," one says, "And how exactly are you planning on fixing our bikes," another one says, punching his open palm.

"Now now fellas, lets take this to the back alley," he says turning around and heading into a dark alley way. The men look at each other, confused for a moment before following him, "Lets tear this costumed freak in half..." 

"So, ready for a beating freak?" one says before rushing forward, "Damn right I am..." the man throws a punch but Chris spins around it and back hands him in the side of the neck. 

While the man holds his neck, stunned, Chris turns towards him and unleashes a few good punches to his stomach and then a final blow square in his face for the finisher. He then turns towards the other two.

One backs up a bit but the other just looks angry, "You little shit!" he rushes forward like the other one but he grabs hold of a pipe as he charges. Chris reaches into his back pocket and pulls out a small stick. With a click of a button it expands into a staff for him to block the attack.

He then pushes off and quickly swings it towards his hand, forcing him to drop the pipe. He then ducks under another punch and sweeps his legs with the staff. As he falls to the ground he stabs his staff forward, onto his chest, "Sorry, but I only need one conscious..." he says lifting up his staff and then slamming it into his face.

He then eyes the other man through his wolf mask, "So..." but he rushes off before he can finish. As the man runs towards the end of the alley he feels something wrap around his leg. 

With a click of the button on Chris' grappling gun he slides back towards him. Chris lifts him up as he slides to his feet and slams him against the wall, "Now, you're going to tell me everything you know about the Rising Flames..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 18, 2010)

Blackgate

There was a noise getting louder and louder in the corridor parrallel to where Mion was. A delighted scream as hundreds of women ran through the corridors and approached the exit. Mion knew it was time to go.

The guard she was on top of had stopped screaming. He wasn't dead, but had passed out from the trauma of it all. He was missing an ear, had two crushed fingers, had both his eyes gouged out and a very bruised set of testicles. The last one was what did it. Mion had forgotten just how sensitive they were and would make a note of it for next time. Slower and steadier.

She picked up the guards ear as a souvegnier and walked to where the girls were all heading; the front door. The locks were all neautralised and freedom was moments away. Mion remained calm, though she had dreamed of this day for many a year, she would ne celebrate until her foot was in Gotham city. 

Blackgate was on its own island, so the next step was to secure a boat. The alarm still rang and guards were now coming out of the male block to try and deal with the girls. They clashed in the courtyard. The stupidest thing they had done was to bring guns to the fight, it wasn't long until some of the firearms were in the possession of the criminals and a deadly gunfight ensued. An SOS would have already been called to Gotham by now and the helicopters would be on their way. It would make little difference though, a breakout of this scale would be almost impossible to contain. Unless you were Batman.

Mion's crew did as they were trained to do. Kill silently, using their bare hands, gain access of the male unit and release them. It would take them a few minutes. In the meantime Mion spotted Nate

"Great work." she said and looked around. "Dr Hope, good to see you are doing so well. You did very well and you managed to save that guards life. I'm sure his children will be eternally grateful. You see I can be reasonable." she smiled 

"Now, you don't live here on the island and so must have travel arrangements to get back to the mainland. Divulge them. Now."

"I...I don't..." The doctor hesitated. She looked at the makeshift bag she was holding but knew that it would take her too long to retrieve the guns from there.

"Now now Destiny, though that guard is safe, you are not. Do not make your master and mistress angry, or else the punishments will be severe." Mion reached into her pocket and pulled out the ear, then moving closer to Dr Hope's side. She tried to run, but Nate grabbed her hair and pulled her to the ground. Mion straddled her and moved closer to her ear.

"No! Please...! Ok I'll do what you ask." She cried out in terror. 

Mion stroked her hair and with a surprising gentleness in her voice said "Good girl, you've made us very happy. I'll allow you one favour, so long as it's reasonable."

Mion often used the carrot and stick way to bring into line unruly inmates. It was extremely effective she found. She was careful to use the word us and include Nate in the psychological breakdown, he had a coldness that even she had to admire. She opened the bag that the doctor was carrying and took out the hand guns. "Nate, you better take the shotgun." 

The girls got up and the doctor lead the way, away from the riot. There was a deeper yell from the courtyard. Mions crew had done well and released the men, there was no quelling the riot now and she had absolute faith that they would meet up at the designated spot in Gotham City. Mion was all a tingle.

Destiny lead them to a dock, which had a few boats lined up. There were a few guards patrolling and were on the lookout for prisoners that would try to escape. The three hid by some trees. Mion took aim.

"W..wait!" the doctor whispered

"What is it?" Mion smiled, knowing what was coming. 

"Don't kill them." she said

"Is this you using your favour?" Mion asked coldly as she continued to aim.

"I...yes."

"Then say please, slave. Ask your master, ask him if if he would spare their lives." Mion said not even looking at her, "and refer to us as Master and Miss."

Dr Hope turned eagerly to Nate

"Please, don't kill them." she paused and bit her lower lip in humiliation, "Please Master."

((I took control a bit - let me know if I went too fast or did something a bit weird for Nate..))

________________________

*Dante*

He listened to the words. She seemed to know what he was going through and having a cold hearted brother as company, Kiya was a welcome change. He looked up and stared at her.

"Make sure it doesn't happen to anyone else...?" Dante hung on that sentence and repeated it "I'd have to take down every gang in Gotham. Forever."

Rukia had wanted Gotham to be more like Metropolis. Dante said it would never be that way, not without a Superman. Rukia would reply that Gotham already had one. Stupid kid.

"I can't fly, or shoot out lasers from my eyes. I'm just a guy with a sword and a couple of guns." Dante thought back to Rukia, she only knew first aid. It didn't stop her from trying. He became conflicted and didn't know what to do. He remained silent, then noticed Kiya's obvious discomfort at his state.

"I guess a shower might help huh?" he said with a small glimmer of a smile.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 19, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "That's right! We need a late night shopping spree! Oohoohoohoohoo!" He laughed and grabbed Pandora by the arm. "Come on then! Away we go!" Tossing her onto the back of the bike he jumps on and revs the engine. "Hold on tight now lambchop! Wouldn't wanna fall off! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" He speeds off, running over the punk on the ground as he does so. "Let's see.... I always did like classy clothes you know. It's important, we've gotta dress the part if we wanna be the part right? Hahahaha!"
> 
> The two were nearing a costume shop that was closed for the night, all the doors locked, but Chaos didn't plan on going through the door. Jumping the curb, Chaos crashes through the store window and lands between a few clothing wracks. "OH! LOOKIE!" He pulls out a costume. "How about this!"OR THIS! He leaps off the bike and tosses it at Pandora. " He looked at another costume. "This seems a bit much..." and tosses it aside.
> 
> "OHHAHAHAHAHAHA! I found the perfect outfit!" He holds it up. "Wadda ya think?"



Lucy watched as the chaos guy rifled through the stores clothing racks and started pulling out costumes for her. The costumes all seemed okay, though they weren't her cup of tea.

"Listen, let me at least take a look at what they have," Lucy said trying to sound sincere about it. She walked into the store and looked around. She wanted to find something that was colorful and cute. She continued to look until she found it, the perfect  for her.

"This could work," Lucy said as she examined the dress.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2010)

*Crushing Hope.*



Vergil said:


> Blackgate
> 
> There was a noise getting louder and louder in the corridor parrallel to where Mion was. A delighted scream as hundreds of women ran through the corridors and approached the exit. Mion knew it was time to go.
> 
> ...



*"Ah how can you expect me to say no if you ask me that sweetly."*Nate chuckled, though realized it was going to be a pain to do it the nice way. He briefly considered the options. First the initial options of simply obliging her or not. To do so they would truly own her, despite being nothing more of an amateur psychologist even he knew this was a critical moment in her development. This would a big a step towards Stockholm syndrome. Which would be a lot more useful than the other option.

She was just hanging on by a thread now, if they would go back on their word now she would spiral into depression and he wouldn't be surprised if she became suicidal or perhaps even became aggressive towards Mion and Nate themselves. He could just picture her trying to blow them all up and her with them at some point down the road if they chose to do it this way.

*"Alright, you're going to need to trust me and we will have to trust you if you want this to end without killing."*He made his decision it would be the hard way but it the pay off would be magnificent, he couldn't wait to see if he expectations were on the mark or not.*"I need you to be a good girl and play along, otherwise me and Mion would be forced to defend ourselves in a situation we're not in control and that would mean taking down threats as quickly and certainly as possible." *Nate looked her deep in the eyes as he said this, her teary eyes looked back at his and with a trembling lip she answered."Y-yes......Master."

*"Alright but this is going to be painful, for one guard so be prepared for that but to make it fair it'll also be painful for me."*Destiny was unsure what Nate meant with this but sigh of him taking out a scalpel choked her up.

He took a deep breath and started cutting in his hand, it was a nice clean cut but it would produce a lot of blood. And that was what he was going for. The thing that frightened Destiny the most was Nate's body language. Down from the neck it seemed like he was in pain as he was cutting, the finger's on that hand were tensed and he seemed to have trouble from pulling his hand away in reflex as he slowly cut away in the flesh. His face though, the expression on it was one of enjoyment. He was smiling, giggling even, as if he was preparing his favorite dish and couldn't wait to eat it. The blood from the wound, on top of the blood of that guard he killed earlier made an impressive display. The wound on his hand was more of a finishing touch as he was already covered in blood, but a visible wound made it more convincing.

When he was satisfied he rubbed some blood over his clothes and face. He turned to Mion."I take it you can deliver a mean hook, I'm gonna need you to hit me in the jaw."He added."make sure to hit the jab, any higher and I risk getting fuzzy in the head and that's the last thing I need.

"Man, you've got some determination doc."Mion added with a smirk."I like that in a man."She tucked the guns away, and as Nate braced himself, she punched him square in the jaw. She held back, not wanting to risk breaking it, she figured as crazy as he was he was still a frail fellow. 

Now Nate was laughing out loud, though at a distance far enough from the guards to remain unnoticed, his hand clutched the side of the face that was just punched. Using Hope's phone he checked the visible damage.*"Once more please, the plan would work better with a bloody mouth."* Mion obliged, and the second time was enough to satisfy Nate.

*"Hmmm weird, I never used to care for that metallic taste in the past."*Nate mumbled to no one in particular, referring to the taste of blood. It didn't taste as bad as it used to.

*"Alright, Hope and I are your hostages."*Nate explained.*"I've taken a beating, and pretend I'm am about ready to pass out."*As he said this he took the makeshift bag out of Hope's hands.*"Alright guards are instructed to prevent victims, on the staff's side so while they have no problem killing an escapee if they have to, one with a hostage is a different story since risking the hostage's life is a no no."*He now instructed Mion with the decisive bit*."I'll claim to be bleeding out, and panic.Hope you'll be screaming for your life though wait till we are closer to them, and Mion I want you to berate us to be quiet and yell at the guards to get the fuck out of the way or else.......When I cough, I'll let myself fall over."*Then he explained the climax.*"When that happens I want you to use the gun that you had been pointing at my head, and shoot one of the guards in the upper leg.At that time you point your guns at the left guard and I'll point my shotgun at the other one."*To be certain he asked.*"Everyone clear?*"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2010)

*Crushing Hope*

"Fucking A."Mion answered excitedly, the man's earlier plan worked out great so she wasn't questioning his current one. The two focused on Hope. She silently nodded.Nate was about to speak up but Mion had it covered."Listen sweetie, if you mess it up by warning them or anything, be ready to have a lot of deaths on your conscience."

*"Haha, great minds think alike."*Nate chuckled, he was just about to say something similar.*"Alright."*

The plan worked out just as planned, when Nate let himself fall Mion shot the one guard that actually looked physically fit, competent and the kinda guy who might try to be a hero. Nate quickly took out the shotgun from the bag and trained it at one of the standing two, Mion did the same on the other. With Hope still in front of her like a human shield.

*"Alright listen up, we're in a better position."*Nate spoke up as he carefully got up.*"One of your's will bleed out in minutes if you don't keep pressure on the wound and get him medical attention right away. Now you two could risk lives by keeping those guns up or you'll drop them while Mion here prepares the boat to take off, meanwhile I'll tie up his leg and close the wound so that he'll hang in long enough for you take him to the medical wing or perhaps a hospital back on the mainland."*The guards didn't take long to make their decision and dropped their guns, Nate picked them up and ordered them to jump into the water and wait there until he was safely on the boat.

True to his word he field dressed the wound as best as he could and then made a break for it, taking the guns of the guards with him. He jumped on the boat and Mion put the throttle on it."Fuck yeah, Gotham here we come."

Meanwhile Nate getting hungrier and feeling sluggier. It was even colder now that they were outside."He sat down, not far from Mion and Hope. The crying Destiny noticed Nate's was still bleeding and silently moved over to him. She didn't know why she did it, hell if he didn't pay attention to it and he looked like he was on his last legs at the moment, he could die and that would surely save a lot of lives in the future. But maybe because now it looked like Nate and Mion was all she had, she took Nate's medical kit and started close the wound.
*
"Thank you."*He faked a softer side to him, in reality he was having trouble keeping the sheer enjoyment of this moment from being visible in his expression. Nate tried to distract himself by talking to Mion about their next step.*"I'm famished, I'm not sure what's wrong with my mutated physiology but I'm confident I'm going to need to eat something first."*

"T-there's food here."Hope spoke up.She had stitched up his hand and got up. She looked at Nate as if she was asking permission to go get the food. Both of them knew why, this wasn't like before when SHE needed something from them and so asked and even called them master and mistress. No, this wasn't for her benefit, no she waited for the green light because Nate might not trust her. And it had come to his mind, she could as well pull out some weapon hidden away on this boat for situations like this but Nate asked her if she could get that food for him.

He wasn't entirely sure if she was to be trusted yet but that didn't matter, he didn't fear death anymore and he was willing to risk his life or more likely recapture to find out if they had broken her or not. When she came back with several lunch bags, probably belonging to the guards stationed at the docks, he couldn't help but smile though he quickly started chowing down on the sandwiches. He didn't bother to share with Mion or Hope, there was some bad side affect to his new physiology and he hadn't even discovered an advantage. 

He theorized that while he was neither fully cold nor hot blooded, he did need to eat more than he needed before to support his body's ability to keep itself warm and active when it was cold. He needed to look into it later but he assumed he would need larger doses of carbohydrates and possibly fat or risk becoming sluggish and short of breath like he was now.

When he finished eating he pulled out a lighter and a pack of smokes. He took them from the wounded guard he treated minutes before*."Anyone want a smoke?"*He asked while lighting one up himself.*"God that feels good."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 19, 2010)

*Chirs*

After getting some nice information from the last standing biker out of the three he had pummeled he was on his way to one of the Rising Flames' drug houses. The biker wasn't a member of the growing gang, so he wasn't aware of the bases' location, however he did have details on the drug house he was about to arrive at, and that was certainly a start.

As he saw it coming up he assumed that he should stop his bike in the distance, keep his element of suprise, but then something came over him...The Rising Flames are a biker gang...And he had a motorcycle...

So before getting too close to the building he pulled into a back alley, "I'm going to need some new clothes..." on cue, he hears motorcycles approaching. He hops on his bike, rides out of the alley, and stops in the middle of the road.

The two motorcycles come to a halt, "What the hell're you doing?" one asks, removing his helmet as he steps off his motorcycle, "Another costumed freak, we've been beating the shit out of you wanabe Batmen every since he kicked the bucket!" the other one comments after eyeing his costume.

"Rising Flames I presume?" he says, eyeing the flames on their jackets, "That's right buddy, and since you know who we are you must know thay you're about to be in a world of hurt..." they says stepping forward.

Chris draws his collapsible staff, "Oh, you fellas have no idea what you're in for," he says, expanding it with a click of a button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

*Legacy*

Cess twiddled with the radio, frowning to herself. She had gotten it last week during her most recent stint as Legacy, and was still having some trouble figuring the thing out. Not the radio exactly, more like what the hell they were saying through it.

Cess hated police codes.

Still, she figured a police radio was the way to go. Surely almost every hero in the city had one, she didn't want to fall behind. And she hadn't even stolen this, merely picked it up from some hoodlums when she raided their warehouse base. 

Cess' ears perked up as she caught some frantic yelling in between bursts of static, and she twisted the dial accordingly.

"-Samuel Lawrence of Blackgate Prison. Please help us, the prisoners are loose and they're raising he-aaaaaaaaah!" Came a scream from the radio.

Cess paled.

And then she grabbed the small transmitter and pressed down the button.

"Attention, Gotham city Police and Vigilantes. This is Legacy speaking," She said, her voice noticeably shaking. "I'm here to report a high alert situation: There is a prison break at Blackgate. The guards are outnumbered and underwhelmed, and in desperate need of assistance. Please, if you seek to protect Gotham and it's inhabitants...we need you at Blackgate." She put down the transmitter and took a shaky breath, pulling her self made mask over her head.

"It's buisness time."

*The Family that Kills Together: Begin*

*Red Raven*

"Attention, Gotham city Police and Vigilantes. This is Legacy speaking. I'm here to report a high alert situation: There is a prison break at Blackgate. The guards are outnumbered and underwhelmed, and in desperate need of assistance. Please, if you seek to protect Gotham and it's inhabitants...we need you at Blackgate."

Keith cursed.

His bullet wounds had mostly healed, but they would still twinge if he moved his arm the wrong way. To be honest, he had been looking forward to a little alone time, away from the Red Raven mantle.

But it looked like the fates didn't quite agree.

The information could be faulty...but Keith could've sword he had heard about this legacy chick somewhere before. She seemed legit. And besides, if she was right, and he wasn't there...

He would never forgive himself.

So he grabbed the sweatshirt from where it lay over a chair, pulling it over his torso and tying the bandanna around his mouth. He pulled up a floorboard in his closet and pulled out the two guns, slinging the AK over his back and holstering his Colt in his thigh holster. Then he ran out the door.

He returned a moment later, to get pants.

"Booya."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 19, 2010)

*Chris*

As he finished pummeling the second Rising Flames member a transmission came in through his ear piece, though he had left it on a little too high. He grabbed hold of his ear quickly and turned it down through his mask, "Gah!"

He shook it off and then realized what the situation was, "Damn...I don't know who this Legacy person is but I've got my own mission at the moment..." he says eyeing the warehouse down the road.

"This thing is linked to the cops...And apparently there are a shit load of other Vigilantes out there with these connections as well...That place should be filled up with enough back up to buy me some time," he grabbed hold of the unconscious gang member and dragged him into the back alley, "But I'd better make this quick."

He returns from the alley, sporting the thug's flamed leather jacket, jeans, and his hoody underneath. He takes out a pair of sunglasses, slips them on his face and then flips his large hood over, disguising him well but not exactly sporting spandex. He looks at his costume and slips it into an empty garbage can, "I swear...If this thing gets thrown out..." he then shakes it off, looks back at the two tied up thugs and gets back on his bike.

He rides up and slows as he approaches the drug house. He hops off his bike, adjusts his leather jacket and strolls in. The workers quickly stop as they see his approach, recognizing the flames on his jacket they immediately realize his affiliation, "H-hello there, I don't believe I've seen you in our...humble base of operations."

"I'm one of the Rising Flames' new generals..." he pauses for a moment, he had read the details on the higher ups of the gang and there was some kind of theme..._"What was it...What was it...Oh!"_

"I'm...Werewolf," he says, a bit unsure, "Werewolf?" the man asks, "Yea, that's right, got a problem with my name?!"  the man waves his hands, "Nonononono, not at all. Anyway, we're right on schedule. That is why you're here right? To check up on us...Sopleasedon'tburndownourbuildingalongwithusinitlikethoseotherguys," he says, speeding through the last part.

"Hm...I'll consider it..."  he begins slipping flat disks from his sleeve and into his hands and secretly placing them on the building walls as he strolls around, "But you see, I'm a very forgetful person...I've forgotten the location of our main base, and it seems I've lost my communicator," he says, continuing to walk around, "So, mind refreshing my memory?"

"O-oh they don't inform us of their base's location...But if you're looking to find Mr. Phoenix than they're scheduled for a pick up here tomorrow night," Chris smirks, "Alright, thanks for all of your help..." he says making his leave.

He heads back on his bike and returns to the alley where his costume is, rethrowing it on, "Looks like I know what I'm doing tomorrow night..." he then looks off into the distance, "But now there's something I should take care of this night...If there's still some action there for me."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2010)

Mion was exhilirated. She'd only been on a boat when she was transferred to blackgate but this was truly excellent. She couldn't even hear the other two talk as she kept the boat under control. She learned quickly about the use of the throttle and despite a strange start to the journey, she got control of the steering too. 

Her mind was utterly focussed on Gotham and the city lights up ahead as they got closer and closer. Almost there. She could feel the well of emotion being filled up and gripped the wheel tighter. Freedom, after all these years. Though she had dreamed of it, tasting it was truly incredible.

She would rather die than go back to jail. She looked behind her. A large fire had started on Blackgate and the sound of gunfire intensified, though it was just a whisper as they moved further away from it.

Her attention went back to Gotham. She pulled the throttle back and slowed the boat, allowing it to drift the rest of the way to a small rocky beach. The docking was not as smooth and there was a crash as the boat hit the land. She didn't even apologise, she jumped over the side and as her foot touched the land, she smiled. It turned to a grin, then a snigger and then a laugh. One from the gut, sounding like a shriek. 

Her former neighbourhood was all the way across the city in Old Gotham, but she had no desire to go there.

"Ok..." she said calming herself and then snatching the cigarette from Nate and lighting it in her shaky hands. she calmed down a little, "Ok. First up a place to hole up. I'd rather not use Dr Hope's place for the moment as that can be used as a good safe house in a nicer part of town, cops won't look there for us. My crew should be meeting us in the middle of Grant Park, which isn't too far from here if I remember. You got any ideas for where to hole up till then...?" she looked at Nate, "you said you didn't like being called Nate, what am I meant to call you anyway?"

((Sorry for having Mion blank you, it's all a little too much for the girl ))

____________________________

*Vergil.*

He sat in his office, watching the news channel. So much violence in the world, it wasn't as if Keystone or Metropolis were faring any better, but Gotham had been hit the hardest. The breaking news came on. A riot on Blackgate.

He didn't even hesitate. His sword was in his hand and he was outside within a minute. He sat on his motorbike and started it up. A modern day steed. He revved the engine and sped towards Blackgate, traffic lights be damned. His eyes took in the streets, the cars that honked furiously at him as he weaved in and out of traffic. He took advantage of the side streets, completely unfazed by any person that might be hit.

Soon the cops were chasing him. Perfect. He went even faster, the motorbike had a great deal of power to it and more importantly, maneuverabilty. The cop car got stuck in the infamous Gotham traffic whilst Vergil sped away.

It was about 10 minutes before he got to the main bridge for Blackgate. He got off his bike and heard a shreik of a laugh.

His eyebrow raised and he walked down to the shore, to see 3 people and a boat. One was in prison clothing, one with a lab coat over his the other, a woman, had civilian clothing with a lab coat on. He walked towards them, they seemed unarmed, though his hand was on his sword. He cared not for why they were there, he only looked for strong opponents. However they might be, considering if they had escaped before anyone else.

"That boat, are you using it?" he asked his eyes piercing theirs.

Mion looked up and took a long drag from her cigarette, matching his deadly gaze.

"No, you're free to use it. Keys are in the ignition." Mion said. Vergil knew she was strong, it was in her voice, however right now she was at a weak point. She perhaps would make a good opponent later on, once she had gathered more strength. The frail looking man, though he wasn't sure about. He too had that cold look in his eye, the type that a killer had but he sensed something odd


Vergil looked to Blackgate and back at them. There would be more chance to hone his skills on the island, he would let these go for now, but looked at their faces so as not to forget them. He stared at Nate intensely, "I sense a disturbance within you but one that could lead to great things."

He could read a person's flow, thanks to his understanding of chi. Dante's before Rukias death was a vibrant flow, exuding confidence energy and had a great deal of power. Now it was a dull grey, messy, unorganised. Sickening.

The asian woman, hers was fierce, unrelenting, almost a force of nature. It was also horribly twisted. The frail man, his was cold and dark, much like Vergil's. However there was a disturbance within it. Something was chaning within him. He knew he would see these three again.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2010)

*Kiya...*

It seemed the man realized what she was talking about and took it to heart but Kiya knew it would be a long road before he was able to come to terms with what had happened.  “You do the best you can...”  she said softly her eyes a bit unfocused as she thought about her mother...
_
“Oh come on.  Mom will love these!”  a teenage girl said swiping her finger across the side of the dessert.  

“Not if you don't quit eating them!”  a boy a few years old said reaching forward and slapping at her hand.

“Hey!  I can't help that it's good!”  the cars occupants laughed as they pulled into the driveway.  Turning the lights off they stared at the house.  Nothing seemed amiss but something told the girl that not all was right.  Shoving the Styrofoam box into her father's hands the girl rushed into the house.  “Momma?  Momma?”  Kiya started to say before it turned into more of a shriek.

The house wasn't they way they had left it.  It was a mess, tables tipped over, her mothers beloved figurines shattered on the floor, where the electronics should be was nothing but empty space outlined by a little dust.  “MOMMA?!”  the girl screamed spurring the men outside to rush into the house.  Kiya scrambled around until she found her mother.

“Momma...”  Kiya whimpered rushing forward kneeling in the blood._


A visible shaking of the head came from the woman as she, once again, focused on the man in the room.  “You do the best you can.”  Kiya gave him a shaky smile and nodded a bit.  “Yes a shower would be nice.”  she tried to pretend she wasn't shook up by the resurfacing of memories that had been locked away for sometime.  “I need to gather my stuff and do my training.  I will be back tomorrow with some dinner...something more than pizza.”  she gave him a winning smile and turned back to the door, giving it a light knock.  

Once the door was open she began to step outside but paused giving the man one more glance before shutting him back into his hole.  “Okay Dan.  Let's get this training done so I can report to Vergil-sensei and go home.”

“Well, that won't be possible.”  Kiya's eyes widened at his words thinking he meant the last part.  “No!  No!  I mean Vergil-sensei has stepped out.  You will have to speak with him tomorrow.”  Dan realized a bit late what she probably reacted to.

“Oh.  Okay.  I will talk to him tomorrow.”  she smiled picking up her clothes.

“You can change over there...”  Dan pointed to the ladies locker room.  Kiya nodded and hurried away.  

For the next hour Dan helped her stretch out and did the many poses with her, she used the sword in slow motion and did exactly as told.  Kiya enjoyed the stretching over her muscles, it had been too long sitting behind a computer and staring at numbers.  Through the entire process though her mind was to far from the man in the room, even when Dan would press himself against her to show her how to move correctly.

“Okay.  Enough for tonight.”  Dan said with a wide grin and wiped the sweat from his face with a towel.  “So when do you think you will be back?”

“Probably tomorrow night.  I'm really enjoying this.”  She gathered her stuff and smiled at the man.  “Though I'm sure I am going to be pretty sore tomorrow.”

He couldn't help but laugh then nod.  “I don't doubt it.  Just remember to stretch out in the morning and that will help a bit.  Well, that and some aspirin.”

“Alright.  Thanks for the lessons Dan.”  Kiya smiled again as she headed for the door and for home.

“Anytime Kiya, Anytime.”




*Serena/Darla...*

The motorcycle moved with speed and precision through the crowded streets, not paying attention to roadsigns or lights.  The passenger squealed with delight as they sped through Gotham's streets up to the cemetery.  It didn't take long for Serena to know where Batman was buried.  She just went to the biggest and garish monument there.

They stayed on the bike not getting off to deal with the crowds that stood weeping for the great man.  “The lying bastard...”  Serena mumbled behind her helmet, glaring at the cold marble that bore the inscription of 'Bruce Wayne'.  

“Should we get off?”  Darla asked her friend.

The only response was the roar of the engine before they sped off again.  Serena thought she should have spit on the grave but there was too many people around and she didn't want to take her helmet off.  Tears of betrayal poured down her face behind the black mask, blurring the visions before them.  

Eventually Serena decided it might not be safe to continue for the moment and pulled over near the water.  A boat sitting next to the dock not too far away didn't even faze her but Darla kept looking over at them.  “That doctor seems a bit freaked out.”  Darla scowled then giggled.  “Do you think she is getting a shot too?”  Her laugh echoed then she snorted causing herself to laugh even harder at her jokes.  “Maybe that stiff looking guy on the boat is giving her his special shot.”  Darla slapped her leg he laughter turning silent except for the periodic snort.

If it wasn't for the laughter Serena wouldn't have found it funny at all but the one thing that could be said about Darla, was that her laughter was contagious.  Something Serena really needed right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Lucy watched as the chaos guy rifled through the stores clothing racks and started pulling out costumes for her. The costumes all seemed okay, though they weren't her cup of tea.
> 
> "Listen, let me at least take a look at what they have," Lucy said trying to sound sincere about it. She walked into the store and looked around. She wanted to find something that was colorful and cute. She continued to look until she found it, the perfect  for her.
> 
> "This could work," Lucy said as she examined the dress.



Chaos let out a sigh. "Well i suppose it has some element of class." He tossed the greek dress away. "C'est la ie!" He skipped over to his bike and pulled out a case from the back, tossing it over to Pandora. "When you get done, you can put your clothes in there, Change quickly now and don't forget a mask!" He pulled on his cheek. "A good mask is everything! WAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 20, 2010)

With Nate, Mion and Destiny

It was a tense moment when Vergil passed them but it ended without battle, the group was left to figure out what they were going to do and Mion asked Nate if he knew a good place and what he preferred to be called instead of Nate.
"Heh still haven't had a chance to give it some real thought, though I didn't mind Doctor Black, so that will suffice for now."

"But where to go?"Nate scanned around, trying to familiarize himself where he was and what suitable locations he knew in this area. He agreed that Hope's place should remain as a trump card. It suddenly hit him that he knew a perfect place, at least one that they could use for a couple of hours. 
"A colleague of mine lived nearby, I know the security code but I have a feeling that he would be more than willing to let me in, I'm sure the sweet doctor here would prefer it if bloods shed is kept to a minimum."He winked at Hope but didn't bother waiting for a reply, as he led the way.

It was a short trip, and with use of the security code Nate still remembered from the time he had been here before and it allowed them to enter the main lobby of the apartment complex. The elevator took them up to the floor owned by his colleague. It had always struck him as weird, as to why this man who had a good income had chosen to buy a place in cheaper neighborhood. Sure it was no slum but this was a man who could've managed to buy something uptown. It was a spacious apartment  though, when Nate asked about it the colleague answered he had bought his neighboring apartment and made one big one out of them.

"Well let's see if he's home first, we'll try it the easy way."Nate was expecting the man to welcome him with open arms, there was something off about this guy. He was always trying so hard to get close to his fellow workers, and frequently asked to do stuff with them. It seemed like he was desperate for friends but as harmless as he seemed there was something creepy about it but there was one occasion Nate could talk his way from accepting the colleague's offer and that was how he had ended up here. 

He rang the doorbell several times and almost instantly heard the scuffling of feet in response. Trough the speaker the trio heard."Nathaniel?"
Nate sighed."Yes, it's me."He added."Could you let us in, I've brought some girlfriends wit...."He didn't even get to finish the sentence as Devon opened the door for them. 
"I didn't think I would ever see you again."Devon said and then his eyes went wide upon seeing Nate's appearance."My god, it has happened."He said in awe as he stepped closer to Nate and attempted to lay hands on him.

"Yeah, I was kinda fearing that you had a gay crush on me, could you not do that."Nate pushed him away as he made room for the women and them himself to enter the apartment.

"No, it's not like that."The amazed Devon replied, he ran to another room while Nate just said to the girls."Make yourselves at home I guess, keep an eye on the weirdo and I'll be getting something to eat."And then made his way to the kitchen before rejoining the two girls with arms full of food.

Devon came back with several books and documents. "Years ago, I witnessed Killer Croc in action and nearly died, but as I was lying in a puddle of my own blood I was blessed by a presence that saved me and enlightened."Devon explained."I learned that that Waylon Jones was a totem, a human that transcended into something so much more and that it was my role in life to pave way for the rebirth of another totem."He showed a scroll showing some sort of snake deity. Nate recognized the legend but had trouble keeping his eyes from rolling because of this ridiculous tale.

"Orochimaru, I was chosen for my skills and so I did my best to use them to fulfill my goal."Devon continued."for years I had been experimenting with snakes so that I could trigger the evolution of this god.At first I believed it was I who was destined to transcend but I soon realized it wasn't my destiny, no it was someone close to me, it had to be one of the three working with me and so I searched while continuing my research."

"I take it this is way you started those snake weeks of yours."He asked, remembering how he started those projects at the lab."Yes."Devon answered excitedly."Nate had three more questions to ask before this moron was of no further use for now."Alright, and I take it you were the one that had left the radiated snake samples in the main lab last time I came to work?"

"Yes, I had been working loyally but got interrupted by those same men that were giving you a hard time last time I saw you."

"Alright, I'm grateful my servant, you be proud on your work."Nate was blowing smoke up his ass. "Could you provide me with money and keys, so that I can complete my transformation."Devon nearly stumbled over himself to oblige, this was one was about as ripe for Arkham as one could be."Thank you, and now could you leave us alone for a few hours, I need to rest."

"Of course Orochimaru-sama."And with that he took his leave."I'll take my spare key, you can use my car and home as you please."

As soon as the door closed Nate and Mion had a laughing fit.
"What the fuck was that?"Mion asked.
"Na....Master.....Surely you don't belie..."But Hope was cut off by Nate.
"of course not, I was merely playing along, it seemed easier that way."He further explained."I believe his story up until that he was lying in his own blood, and I believe the blood loss might caused brain damage."Nate eyed his appearance in a mirror, he was changing further he could see that.

"It was nothing more than coincidence, he had the means to achieve scientifically something similar to what he was trying to achieve supernaturally......No, I'm no snake deity, my biology is simply changed similar to how one's would be by splicing but this is something similar yet different to splicing but I'll figure that out later." He would need to get to his lab later, to figure out what exactly has changed but that could wait for now. He wasn't in the mood for some boring research at the moment, no he wanted to see some more of Mion in action. And of course Destiny was proving to be quite entertaining.
"I must say though, I like that name, Orochimaru."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2010)

*Jun*
(Note as there is an intentional descrepency between Jun's thoughts and actions I'll be notating his thoughts _in italics_ as he moves through the scene(s))

Jun sat against the wall eying the traffic on the street.  The past few days had roughened him up a bit and he looked all the part of a down-on-his-luck man taking a break on the street.  Truth was he was down on his luck, just not the way that most would guess.  _Internally he watched the patterns, waiting for the crowds to thin long enough to slip away.  The few "friends" he had spoken with at work all gave their best platitudes about the horrific crime committed against his wife.  He knew the truth though, his wife had died of disease.  This city was infected, festering, and once such an infection set in there was no curing the damage.  It needed to be burned out to keep it from spreading._

He rose slowly, heavy steps shuffling away from the crowds on the street as he made his way into the alley.  Two thugs were laughing to one another as he entered.  _They and their like were the problem, he thought to himself.  Not the crime but the lack of discipline, lack of politeness.  Random violence in the name of their petty gangs with no civility.  They would do to send a message.  He carefully checked the alleyway for any signs of others or for cameras, wouldn't do to be discovered so soon._  He staggered forward as if drunk or sick.

"Hey chinaman, this alley's taken.  Our turf."  One of the thugs called out as Jun neared.  Jun kept moving as if unhearing.  "Hey ^@$# I'm talking to you!"  The thug brandished a lead pipe in Jun's direction.  _Jun carefully studied the two, four, maybe five steps apart.  Bigger one has a lead pipe, smaller one a switchblade in his pocket._

"Hey, maybe this @#$@ wants to do business with us."  The other thug laughed as he slowly pulled out his knife popping it open dramatically.  "He's coming into our office afterall.  You got any money #!@# for brains?"

Jun continued forward, still apparently oblivious to the two men, intent on some spot in the back of the alley.  The man with the pipe stepped forward snorting, "guess it's playtime then."

Jun stumbled just as the man swung hard at him, slipping almost to the ground as the pipe whizzed through the space his head used to occupy.  He staggered forward, trying to catch his balance.  _One second to reset then swing again, have to let him hit and roll with it.  Take out the second before the first realizes._  On queue the man swung again at Jun's exposed back.  The heavy pipe connected, sending Jun forward into the man with the knife.

_Four steps._
The man with the knife pushed in, stabbing at Jun's midsection.  Keeping his torso between the two men, Jun caught the wrist of the man with his gloved hand and twisted, letting their combined momentum do the damage.

_Three steps._
They collided driving the knife deep into its owner's chest.  The man had a brief flash of surprise and went limp.  Jun started pivoting, keeping what momentum he had driving the fight.

_Two steps._
Jun slipped to the side just as the heavy pipe swung again, this time hitting soundly against the now dead man with the knife.  Jun let him fall as he faced the pipe wielder.  "Jimmy? You okay?  You'll pay for that @$#$@!#."

_One step._
The man started to slow himself as Jun struck, his seemingly empty hand firing a kusari fundo, the slender chain entangling the man's wrist.  With a tug he added to the man's momentum and slipped forward.  As he passed the man he wrapped the other end of the chain about the thug's neck, then back to back he rolled forward, flipping the man.  There was a satisfying crunch as the man's spine couldn't take the strain and his body limply fell to the floor.

_His instincts were oddly at ends today.  His training said, 'hide the bodies, erase all signs you were here.'  But if they were hidden they wouldn't be much of a message.  He gave his anger a moment's reign working with the knife._

Once the two bodies were laid out, Jun staggered back out of the alleyway and down the street.  _Idly he wondered how long he should wait before finding new targets.  Too soon and fear wouldn't have a chance to spread, to late and he would be forgotten._

He didn't know who would next enter the alleyway but he did know what they would find.  Two bodies, neatly laid out next to one another.  One with a fatal stab wound one with a broken neck.  Both with a single character carved deeply into their chest.


Oneself.
_Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side which he never shows to anybody.  ~Mark Twain_​


----------

